# SUREFIRE EDCL-2T



## jellydonut

Alongside this article about the Tactician, a mildly interesting light, something much more interesting lurks below the surface;



> This is not the only new light from SureFire. John Johnston of Ballistic Radio has been working on a light with SureFire.
> 
> There are two versions, a single cell and dual cell light.
> 
> EDCL-1T is a 1xCR123A 500 Lumens
> EDCL-2T is 2xCR123A’s 1,200 lumens.
> 
> No intellibeam. Switching designed to give you all the lumens when you want all the lumens.​ Both lights are using TIR reflectors as opposed to the E2T-MV using the MaxVision design. The mode switching is very intriguing. John Johnston says it is “gas pedal” so there is no twisting or pressing the tailcap multiple times for different light output. I suspect this will be similar to the LX2, A2L Aviator and tactical EB1 tailcap design. The Kroma tailcaps did the same thing. Half press the tailcap for low light. Press harder and you get full max output. Speaking of output, the numbers on the EDCL lights is rather impressive. 500 lumens on a single lithium CR123 is staggering. Then look at the 2 cell light pumping out 1200 lumens.



Is this FINALLY the return of the two-stage tailcap?

I haven't been interested in Surefire's output in years but this suddenly rekindled my interest.


----------



## dc38

jellydonut said:


> Alongside this article about the Tactician, a mildly interesting light, something much more interesting lurks below the surface;
> 
> 
> 
> Is this FINALLY the return of the two-stage tailcap?
> 
> I haven't been interested in Surefire's output in years but this suddenly rekindled my interest.



Gas pedal...QTC like?


----------



## JJRG

jellydonut said:


> Alongside this article about the Tactician, a mildly interesting light, something much more interesting lurks below the surface;
> 
> 
> 
> Is this FINALLY the return of the two-stage tailcap?
> 
> I haven't been interested in Surefire's output in years but this suddenly rekindled my interest.



It is in fact, the return of the two-stage tailcap.

Full Disclosure: I'm paid by Surefire.


----------



## mk2rocco

dc38 said:


> Gas pedal...QTC like?


I was thinking more LX2 like. This is very exciting SF is going back so some of their older designs. Also a 2 stage e series tailcap would open the door for some interesting legos.

Picture of EDCL-1T:


----------



## elzilcho

The Maxvision doesn't suit me so I haven't looked at the latest EB1, but I'll be looking for more details on the possibility of the EDCL-1T.


----------



## mk2rocco

I just noticed they went with a LX2 style design but the scallop cuts are on the head instead of the body.


----------



## Pinarello

Newby flasholic, but SF fan from the beggining. Currently have C2 with Pflexpro AP drop in, my favourite light, but EDCL - 1T looks fantastic. Very compact, possibly excellent UI, great lumens, beautiful, somehow traditional SF Mil design. My next light, for sure. Any idea about the date of release?


----------



## teak

Yes I'm glad they are making the 2 stage twisty again! Looks like I'll be getting both when they come out. That is, if they come out. Lol.


----------



## mk2rocco

We are finally getting a LX2 Ultra and LX1 [emoji16]

Edit: I guess the backup series was close to this as well...


----------



## 270winchester

> EDCL-1T is a 1xCR123A 500 Lumens
> EDCL-2T is 2xCR123A’s 1,200 lumens.



:thinking:

What LED can provide these kinds of numbers and still gives a decent beam with TIR optics?


----------



## bykfixer

JJRG said:


> It is in fact, the return of the two-stage tailcap.
> 
> Full Disclosure: I'm paid by Surefire.



Welcome aboard.


----------



## RobertMM

At last, the return of the two stage tailcap. Happy days.


----------



## sgt253

Yes! Yes! YES!


----------



## JohnSmith

I thought I was done with Surefires, but I’ll buy that EDCL-1T the day it’s available. I’m not even a fan of 2-stage tailcaps, it’s just a sexy looking light and if it’s really 500 lumens on 1x CR123, that seals the deal for me.


----------



## mk2rocco

270winchester said:


> :thinking:
> 
> What LED can provide these kinds of numbers and still gives a decent beam with TIR optics?


Maybe they are going XPL on the new TIR lights?


----------



## merlin

Wow! Can’t wait for the EDCL-1T!


----------



## jellydonut

JJRG said:


> It is in fact, the return of the two-stage tailcap.
> 
> Full Disclosure: I'm paid by Surefire.



Hello!! Welcome to CPF!

Is this a vendor one-off or an addition to Surefire's general product line?

I'm so excited for SF going back to its roots I can't even put it into words, after so many years of wandering in the darkness..


----------



## DrafterDan

Surefire is the Rolex of the flashlight world. They make tweaks on decades-old designs. I do not own any modern SF's, but like their vintage torches. The brand new Aviator? It has the same E1 body from the 1990's.

I can't stand the body nor head design of the E1 backup, so to me, it's good they are reaching into the wayback machine

~D


----------



## bigfoot

Two-stage tailcap of old?

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## JJRG

jellydonut said:


> Hello!! Welcome to CPF!
> 
> Is this a vendor one-off or an addition to Surefire's general product line?
> 
> I'm so excited for SF going back to its roots I can't even put it into words, after so many years of wandering in the darkness..



Both the EDCL-1T/2T will be new additions to the product line, available for actual purchase *very* soon as opposed to months from now. I’ve been carrying a pre-production prototype 1T for the last couple of months and have been pretty pleased. I’m biased though, as I spec’d both these lights.


----------



## jellydonut

JJRG said:


> Both the EDCL-1T/2T will be new additions to the product line, available for actual purchase *very* soon as opposed to months from now. I’ve been carrying a pre-production prototype 1T for the last couple of months and have been pretty pleased. I’m biased though, as I spec’d both these lights.




I guessed as much from the JJ in your user name!

I almost can't believe that we're getting a return to the good old E-series with the best old UI. I wonder what made SF change their mind.


----------



## mk2rocco

JJRG said:


> Both the EDCL-1T/2T will be new additions to the product line, available for actual purchase *very* soon as opposed to months from now. I’ve been carrying a pre-production prototype 1T for the last couple of months and have been pretty pleased. I’m biased though, as I spec’d both these lights.


Thanks for the info! I'll be purchasing one of each as soon as they are available. Plus I already have a E2T-MV on preorder


----------



## JJRG

jellydonut said:


> I wonder what made SF change their mind.



So many ways to answer this question. 😂


----------



## Daniel_sk

*JJRG, *I have to ask - I am sorry - do you know if 16650 will fit this light? Will it work?  I know it's not endorsed by Surefire but I still like to have the option to run rechargeable batteries (16650 have 2500 mAh).


----------



## JJRG

Daniel_sk said:


> *JJRG, *I have to ask - I am sorry - do you know if 16650 will fit this light? Will it work?  I know it's not endorsed by Surefire but I still like to have the option to run rechargeable batteries (16650 have 2500 mAh).



I don’t have any on hand, or I’d check. I’ll maybe try to pick some up this week.


----------



## andrew.ho

This is very exciting news! I wonder if there is any plan with updating the surefire pens line-up? :wave::wave:


----------



## jellydonut

JJRG said:


> So many ways to answer this question. 



All of them fraught with corporate politics pitfalls, I'm sure.

Regardless, it's change that I am happy to see.


----------



## the0dore3524

Any idea what pricing on this one is going to start at? Looks like a cool light; I really like the two-stage tail switch of the LX2.


----------



## JJRG

the0dore3524 said:


> Any idea what pricing on this one is going to start at? Looks like a cool light; I really like the two-stage tail switch of the LX2.



Pricing isn’t my area, I *think* M.A.P. For the 2 Will be around $170-$180, but that’s a guess and not an official answer.


----------



## JJRG

andrew.ho said:


> This is very exciting news! I wonder if there is any plan with updating the surefire pens line-up? :wave::wave:



It’s been discussed, but, that’ll be next year if/when it happens.


----------



## rjking

I'm in for EDCL-1T 1xCR123A 500 Lumens or maybe both.


----------



## Dan FO

Anyone know what the low outputs will be on these lights?


----------



## Echo63

I think i am going to need one of each of these, I still like my old L2 for its two stage tailcap.


Any idea of runtimes on high yet ? 
Hopefully they will run on 16340 rechargeable without too much of a brightness/runtime penalty.


----------



## aphid

The EDCL-1T looks very promising to me as the third Surefire in my stable(Sidekick & E2D).


----------



## jellydonut

Finally some official news! http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/11/03/surefire-releasing-11-new-lights/

I'm surprised and disappointed the Tactician has a head-up clip, while I am delighted the EDCLs have the two-way LX2-type clip.


----------



## teak

Typical surefire. They always have conflicting specs. Is the tactician 5,7 or 15 lumens on low? 

Also appears the edcl line doesn't have lanyard rings. Also claims a worthless 5 lumen low. Of course that could be incorrect as well. Hell, they may never be available anyway.


----------



## Random Dan

teak said:


> Typical surefire. They always have conflicting specs. Is the tactician 5,7 or 15 lumens on low?
> 
> Also appears the edcl line doesn't have lanyard rings. Also claims a worthless 5 lumen low. Of course that could be incorrect as well. Hell, they may never be available anyway.


It's ok. If the 5 lumen low isn't bright enough you can just burn your eyes with the 1200lm high :fail:. It's a cool light, but I don't see how it could make a practical daily carry.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

At all 5 Lumens on low are good for me. I love my E1L Outdoorsman, and the 5 Lumens low is great. The "Pictures" of the EDCL lights looks really nice. Seems to be two really cool lights. FRom what we know I like the design also.

Also the both dual fuel Furys are also very nice. Seems Surefire did a Fusion of Fury P2X and Peacekeeper P1X. Good to see there are two 18650 light choices. The only hope I have is Surefire sells the new Furys without 18650 and charger. The charger in the Peacekeeper package is in comparsion to a "standard" Xtar charger (not the "deluxe" chargers with Display) crap. I never used this thing...


----------



## 270winchester

jellydonut said:


> Finally some official news! http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/11/03/surefire-releasing-11-new-lights/
> 
> I'm surprised and disappointed the Tactician has a head-up clip, while I am delighted the EDCLs have the two-way LX2-type clip.



Neat! I will get a EDCL2 for sure.

As far as the clip on the tactician, I wonder why they didn't just use the existing E2DL clips....


----------



## Lumen83

Darn, I was all in until I read that it had a 5 lumen low. Way too low for EDC tasks for me. Not low enough for other tasks too. Just right in the middle where it doesn't help at all. I like the 15 lumen low they have on a lot of lights.


----------



## JJRG

So, while I’m admittedly biased, I’ve been using the EDCL-1T for the last couple of months and not had any issues with the “low” setting not being enough light for the tasks I’m using it for. What would be a more useful low setting for you folks, and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer

JJRG said:


> So, while I’m admittedly biased, I’ve been using the EDCL-1T for the last couple of months and not had any issues with the “low” setting not being enough light for the tasks I’m using it for. What would be a more useful low setting for you folks, and why?
> 
> Thanks!



You'll never get a concensus for the "what low for you folks" question. 
You guys build it for its intended purposes with real world applications and we'll be ok. Build it 0.5 to 15.27 lumens or any number in between and somebody will say "too dim" or "too bright". For my money 5 lumens is about right. Considering the low is likely intended for map reading, low light stealth movements or 2am nature calls without giving away the location of your foxhole , it sounds about right to me. 
But why no lanyard ring option? I'm ok without it, (hell I'll make one for mine) Ijust find them very useful in hazardous situations...


----------



## Lumen83

JJRG said:


> So, while I’m admittedly biased, I’ve been using the EDCL-1T for the last couple of months and not had any issues with the “low” setting not being enough light for the tasks I’m using it for. What would be a more useful low setting for you folks, and why?
> 
> Thanks!



15 is good for me. I use the low, which I believe is rated at 15, on my lx2 almost exclusively until I need more light. Seems like 15 is just the right amount of light for almost everything I need to do in the dark until I need to light up something pretty far away. It is good for walking the dog before and after work in the dark, tasks around the house during power outages, hiking in the dark, etc. I also use it at work some times to navigate buildings that are under construction when the power has not been brought online yet. Same amount of lumens as my g2x pros. And same use cases. But the g2x pros have the clicky tail cap, as you know, and I hate that about them. That is why I got excited about the EDCL-2T and the throw back to the LX2 / A2 style tail cap. Actually, the EDCL-1T would be what I'm after. I'd have to see and test it with the 5 lumens before I commit. But, I would jump straight at with 15, as long as it isn't too far out of my price range.


----------



## Lumen83

Another note, I believe my Kroma's low is rated at 15 as well. Correct me if I am wrong. But, that low appears to be nowhere near as bright as the lx2 and g2X. The Kroma is much better suited for sneaking around, map reading, etc. It would not be good for the tasks I mentioned above that I use my lx2 and g2x for. That said, three is a chance that the EDCL-1T's low is brighter or dimmer than I am anticipating, given the apparent discrepancies between models. So, I would have to see it and test it in person. I would not rule it out yet.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Gotta agree there. I hardly ever turn my G2x Pro to high as the 16 or so lumens serves 99% of my uses for that one. 

If this "edc" is for us general purpose regular folks then yeah 15 lumens is better than 5. But if the T is for True Tactical then I see why SureFire chose 5. 

I find the 7 lumen low of my 315 Alpha by Elzetta to be a great fit for low light needs. And if the beam of the edcl is akin to the other E lights then 5 will light ahead very well (vs a floody 5) yet provide that 'situational awareness' missing with many modern lighting tools. (ie peripheral vision isn't altered by too much spill causing blindness at the outskirts of the beam, but instead allows night adapted vision to remain intact at 45° angles from the spot)


----------



## Lumen83

bykfixer said:


> If this "edc" is for us general purpose regular folks then yeah 15 lumens is better than 5. But if the T is for True Tactical then I see why SureFire chose 5.



Good point. I didn't think of that. If the light has that purpose, then it seems like they may have nailed it. I can't fault them for a light, designed with a purpose in mind, because it doesn't meet my criteria for something other than that purpose.


----------



## teak

15 lumens is a perfect low I think. Everyone is different though.


----------



## jellydonut

JJRG said:


> So, while I’m admittedly biased, I’ve been using the EDCL-1T for the last couple of months and not had any issues with the “low” setting not being enough light for the tasks I’m using it for. What would be a more useful low setting for you folks, and why?
> 
> Thanks!



I had to look up how many lumens the low mode of the A2 (with the crappy 5mm LEDs) has and it turns out it's 3 lumens, so 5 is good for me.

Honestly my ideal light would be a three-step light using the PK/A2 patent - press slightly for low, more for medium, all the way for max, and then twist inward for constant on at each level. I'm not sure if this would even be possible without re-engineering the tailcap, though.


----------



## WebHobbit

I've never seen any use for less than 25 or so lumens. I guess I've just never been trying to read a map in a foxhole?


----------



## JPA261

Well really looking forward to this light and the little EDCL-1T. Hope they both come out this Monday for the "Mega Lumens Monday"


----------



## rookiedaddy

Hey, are we talking 'bout SureFire lumens here? My good'ol E2DL-BK (200/5), the 5 lumens low is actually more like 12 lumens. It's even brighter than light that claims to output 12 lumens (case in point, Olight S30R III low mode).
The 15 lumens low on my LX2 is more like 27 lumens while the 15 lumens low on my G2X-Pro is more like 20 lumens or more.
So I've long since come to terms with the SureFire low settings to not trust it as it's always underated   :nana: ...


----------



## Lumen83

WebHobbit said:


> I've never seen any use for less than 25 or so lumens. I guess I've just never been trying to read a map in a foxhole?



Some times when I'm backpacking I'll hang the light by the lanyard in the tent and read a book, make dinner, change out of my clothes, get into sleeping bag, etc. 15 is about as bright as I want. Probably less unless its pure flood. Also, I have a use for much less than five if trying to preserve as much of my night adapted vision as possible, and I don't have my red LED lights with me. Hunting, Astronomy, going to the bathroom in the middle of the night without waking anyone, etc.


----------



## bykfixer

rookiedaddy said:


> Hey, are we talking 'bout SureFire lumens here? My good'ol E2DL-BK (200/5), the 5 lumens low is actually more like 12 lumens. It's even brighter than light that claims to output 12 lumens (case in point, Olight S30R III low mode).
> The 15 lumens low on my LX2 is more like 27 lumens while the 15 lumens low on my G2X-Pro is more like 20 lumens or more.
> So I've long since come to terms with the SureFire low settings to not trust it as it's always underated   :nana: ...



This!!!

The other night I did a compare with a 60 lumen E2D bulb vs about 85 lumens of a Malkoff NLL and it wasn't even a fair fight (if you wanna call it that) at 100' (30m). 

My _guess_ is it'll be throwy, so hanging from a tent roof may not be like a lantern, but navigating out of the woods after sun down in battery sipper mode it'll be great.


----------



## Lumen83

bykfixer said:


> My _guess_ is it'll be throwy, so hanging from a tent roof may not be like a lantern, but navigating out of the woods after sun down in battery sipper mode it'll be great.



Well, then lets hope so. I sure could find a use case for that!


----------



## jd101

> I did a compare with a 60 lumen E2D bulb vs about 85 lumens of a Malkoff NLL and it wasn't even a fair fight (if you wanna call it that) at 100' (30m).





For the benefit of this novice could you please explain? Esp. as I'm considering a Malkoff dropin for my very old G2-L. Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to CPF jd.

The Malkoff emitter has a big spot that seemlessly blends to a spill that spreads evenly into a floody beam. The perfect blend means a slight reduction in the throw. At 75 feet the NLL provides a well lit circle with a spill that tapers gentlely to the outter edges until your peripheral vision no longer plays a roll.

Now that SureFire bulb aims a ton of light forward. It has a bright spot with a noticeable change outside of the spot. That causes the light to cast its beam to 100 feet or more easily lighting objects in its spot. Now the spill outside of the spot is a reduction in brightness that while providing plenty of lighting to the edges of your peripherals does not give your night adapted vision so much total light, that the items lit seem to stand out more, as if looking into a tunnel sort of. The contrast between light and dark appears more starkley. 

Many prefer the overall light output of a flashlight in that it lights up more area brightly, which requires less scanning when searching for something. 

The term SureFire lumens mentioned by Rookie Daddy above is a term used by many to describe how some of their older lights appear a lot brighter than the numbers suggest. They were designed by a flashaholic named PK who knows how to make a flashlight beam appear brighter than the competition. 

What I meant by "wasn't even a fair fight" was that 60 lumen light bulb appeared to light an area 100 feet away a lot more effectively than the 85 lumen LED. 

Now all this started as my way of saying if this new "E" series is anything like the orignal stuff then 5 lumens will appear like more than that.

The Malkoff drop in is a really nice alternative to the P60L. An NL version will appear a lot brighter than the LED that came with a G2L while providing several hours of regulated runtime and no thermal step down. It's a favorite by many here for their G2's.


----------



## jd101

Bykfxer, thanks very much for the comprehensive response. Just a few weeks ago I got a Prometheus Beta QRv2 for my keychain which I love, and noticed (until then not having had anything to compare with) that the Surefire G2-L is looking very dim these days. I read on CPF that this is a known problem, which is leading me to a Malkoff NL or NLL for the Surefire -- and maybe a new G2X-Pro or a Malkoff MDC while I'm at it.


----------



## bykfixer

jd101 said:


> Bykfxer, thanks very much for the comprehensive response. Just a few weeks ago I got a Prometheus Beta QRv2 for my keychain which I love, and noticed (until then not having had anything to compare with) that the Surefire G2-L is looking very dim these days. I read on CPF that this is a known problem, which is leading me to a Malkoff NL or NLL for the Surefire -- and maybe a new G2X-Pro or a Malkoff MDC while I'm at it.



The Malkoff NL has what are called Malkoff lumens. Like SureFire lumens it makes the light appear brighter than the numbers suggest. 

The G2x Pro also has SureFire lumens. Another great one. It reminds me of my automobile headlights. Low beams work great most of the time with an optional high beam. 

Hopefully the new EDCL series will be popular. I'm being extra good lately hoping Santa drops one down my chimney this year.


----------



## free2game

Product page if anyone's interested


----------



## Hudson456

free2game said:


> Product page if anyone's interested




The description says 15 lumen low and the spec sheet says 5. No wonder we are confused.


----------



## bykfixer

That's the tactician, not the EDCL, which still has TBD in several places.

It looks like firearms took down the EDCL spec sheet post. But they showed one with specs on the 1 and 2 with tbd in several places of the 2 specs. 
Stay tuned folks. John will hook us up with some numbers when the time is right.


----------



## Modernflame

JJRG said:


> It is in fact, the return of the two-stage tailcap.



That is exciting news! I gave my A2 Aviator to a friend some years ago. He still uses it from time to time, despite being outdated. 

That UI is what made the light special.


----------



## jellydonut

It is official: http://soldiersystems.net/2017/11/06/mega-lumens-monday-with-the-new-every-day-carry-light-2/

Seems like the link is not up yet.


----------



## JPA261

Cool, was hoping they were releasing both the 2 cell and 1 cell light.


----------



## the0dore3524

Hope the link goes up soon. Have a feeling the price is going to deter me until they start hitting secondary market though [emoji24]


----------



## Stainz

If it takes the same amount of time to reach the market place as their UM2 Ultra, aka 'baby' Dominator, did ... don't write the check just yet. Still... I wanted the EDCL-2T... but left this thread. I just had to read the recent UM2 Ultra posts - and ordered one. It arrived Saturday - and is it a keeper - and what a price!


----------



## Lumen83

The EDCL-2T is officially listed on the surefire page for $179.00. I'm just not sure what the heck I would do with a 1200 lumen EDC light. The low seems too low. Seems like I'd need to use the high for most EDC tasks. And 1200 surefire lumens is got to be bright as can be. Too bright, for me.


----------



## teak

Yeah I guess I'm not as excited about it as I thought. Its form factor is eb2 and 5 lumens doesnt appeal to me either. I guess I was looking for a LX2 sized 15 lumen low with the good lanyard ring. I tried the eb2 when they came out and didnt like the 5 lumen low and also didnt like its size. 

Oh well. I am glad to see the 2 stage tailcap back though. 

Those that purchase I look forward to your results.


----------



## 270winchester

teak said:


> 15 lumens is a perfect low I think. Everyone is different though.



Pretty much. I do like the 10-15 lumen low settings of the L1 and LX2. 5 is juuuuust a little too dim to walk with unless I'm in the pitch dark. But that's just me.

I think the 5 to 1200 jump is a bit dramatic. I have a UM2 I recently got and the 15 lumen setting(level 2?) is perfect for almost everything.


----------



## kj2

5 or 1200 lumens.. whuut!? Why didn't they choose for at least 3 modes.??


----------



## JJRG

When I get to a keyboard I’ll do a more in-depth post. Long story short, I’ve been using the low setting on the EDCL-1T for months and not had any issue with it, and this is from cloudy moonless nights in the woods, to navigating dimly lit city streets, to looking under tables for my Daughter’s crayons. The TIR head does a good job of doing a lot with a little, as others have noted. 

As far as the WHY behind 1,200 lumens, it’s excellent for controlling someone else’s vision in a wide variety of lighting conditions/acting as a very benign use of force in ambiguous encounters. For those interested in that particular topic I’d suggest looking up Craig Douglas’/Shivworks concept of M.U.C. (Managing unknown contacts). 

All depends what you’re looking for and how you intend to utilize it.


----------



## JJRG

That all having been said, if the general consensus is 15 lumens is a better task output, I don’t feel very strongly about “no, it has to be 5”.


----------



## Lumen83

JJRG said:


> That all having been said, if the general consensus is 15 lumens is a better task output, I don’t feel very strongly about “no, it has to be 5”.



Was there a reason behind the 5 instead of 15? Is 5 better suited toward its intended use, which seems tactical related in nature?


----------



## JJRG

Lumen83 said:


> Was there a reason behind the 5 instead of 15? Is 5 better suited toward its intended use, which seems tactical related in nature?



Honestly when I spec’d it, all I said was low, and didn’t give it further thought. So 5 is what the engineers put in. I’ll actually focus some attention on it now.


----------



## lightfooted

I think 15-20 lumens is far more useful than five. A five lumen light is good for looking around in a theater or really close up stuff but it's not something that I would want while say, changing a tire on the car or checking out someone who's asleep in their car but not necessarily a problem. I want to ID them...not make them think a nuclear bomb just detonated over their head.


----------



## bykfixer

JJRG said:


> That all having been said, if the general consensus is 15 lumens is a better task output, I don’t feel very strongly about “no, it has to be 5”.



Well since you put it that way.... 15 would be my pick since I likely wouldnt use it in a foxhole, but rather, to light for a photograph, taking out the trash or finding a crayon under the sofa. 
PK designs his new multi setting stuff around 15 lumens and it's a very, very useable output when the battery absolutely, positively has to last until help arrives.


----------



## Dingle1911

Does anyone know if the Thrym Switchback will fit this light. Basically is the tailswitch the same size as the EB1T and EB2T?


----------



## moltenmag

lightfooted said:


> I think 15-20 lumens is far more useful than five. A five lumen light is good for looking around in a theater or really close up stuff but it's not something that I would want while say, changing a tire on the car or checking out someone who's asleep in their car but not necessarily a problem. I want to ID them...not make them think a nuclear bomb just detonated over their head.



I use the 15 lumen low on my LX2 95% of the time. Great for daytime use too. I bought an EB1 with the 5 lumen low but sold it because 5 lumens wasn’t bright enough for EDC. The 200 for close use was near suicide for my retinas! The 15 lumen output is the main thing that keeps the LX2 in my pocket time after time. Here’s what I would create if I was surefire: 15 lumen low. 1200 lumen high. 18650 compatibility... mic drop.


----------



## Lumen83

JJRG said:


> Honestly when I spec’d it, all I said was low, and didn’t give it further thought. So 5 is what the engineers put in. I’ll actually focus some attention on it now.



Seems like you made an awesome light though. Love the return of the twisty two stage tail cap. Best UI, ever for me at least. Cool looking light too. I'm still really thinking about it. I just might need more juice on low.


----------



## JJRG

Lumen83 said:


> Seems like you made an awesome light though. Love the return of the twisty two stage tail cap. Best UI, ever for me at least. Cool looking light too. I'm still really thinking about it. I just might need more juice on low.



It’s going to be a bit before the low changes, if it does.


----------



## JJRG

moltenmag said:


> I use the 15 lumen low on my LX2 95% of the time. Great for daytime use too. I bought an EB1 with the 5 lumen low but sold it because 5 lumens wasn’t bright enough for EDC. The 200 for close use was near suicide for my retinas! The 15 lumen output is the main thing that keeps the LX2 in my pocket time after time. Here’s what I would create if I was surefire: 15 lumen low. 1200 lumen high. 18650 compatibility... mic drop.



we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Lumen83

JJRG said:


> It’s going to be a bit before the low changes, if it does.



Thats what I figure. I'll try to figure out a way to check out the 1T to find out if the 5 is enough. If it is, I'll jump on it.


----------



## Jose Marin

Got mine ordered! Will report as soon as i get it


----------



## Daniel_sk

It's interesting that the E2DCL-2T is sold as an "upgraded EB2" (according to official description) and yet it's only $179 compared to the $235 for the EB2.


----------



## the0dore3524

Daniel_sk said:


> It's interesting that the E2DCL-2T is sold as an "upgraded EB2" (according to official description) and yet it's only $179 compared to the $235 for the EB2.



Well, I'm certainly not complaining about the price...wonder when the one cell version will be released though.


----------



## Petersen

Lumen83 said:


> Thats what I figure. I'll try to figure out a way to check out the 1T to find out if the 5 is enough. If it is, I'll jump on it.




even with newer higher output lights, I still use my old L1 , 1.1 Lumen output for most task around the house at night.

so would think 5 Lumen should be more than enough 

so yes, I would get the 1T whenever it hit the local Gun store


----------



## RobertMM

To each his own, I guess.
I like the 15 lumen low on my LX2 and G2X-LE, like a general purpose mode.

Long shot, I know, but how about a 15/1000 lumen version of this EDCL-2T? 
I'll gladly trade off 200 lumens for a bit more/or flatter runtime.


----------



## moltenmag

RobertMM said:


> To each his own, I guess.
> I like the 15 lumen low on my LX2 and G2X-LE, like a general purpose mode.
> 
> Long shot, I know, but how about a 15/1000 lumen version of this EDCL-2T?
> I'll gladly trade off 200 lumens for a bit more/or flatter runtime.



Agree with this. It would be like an LX2 on roids!


----------



## Crushmaster

RobertMM said:


> To each his own, I guess.
> I like the 15 lumen low on my LX2 and G2X-LE, like a general purpose mode.
> 
> Long shot, I know, but how about a 15/1000 lumen version of this EDCL-2T?
> I'll gladly trade off 200 lumens for a bit more/or flatter runtime.


Agreed, those sound like a better output levels. Though with how nice the 3 lumen setting is on my old Outdoorsman CR123, 5 lumens is probably fine.

Love the return of the dual stage clicky. SureFire is getting me excited again.


----------



## Agile54

JJRG said:


> When I get to a keyboard I’ll do a more in-depth post. Long story short, I’ve been using the low setting on the EDCL-1T for months and not had any issue with it, and this is from cloudy moonless nights in the woods, to navigating dimly lit city streets, to looking under tables for my Daughter’s crayons. The TIR head does a good job of doing a lot with a little, as others have noted.
> 
> As far as the WHY behind 1,200 lumens, it’s excellent for controlling someone else’s vision in a wide variety of lighting conditions/acting as a very benign use of force in ambiguous encounters. For those interested in that particular topic I’d suggest looking up Craig Douglas’/Shivworks concept of M.U.C. (Managing unknown contacts).
> 
> All depends what you’re looking for and how you intend to utilize it.



Agreed & great to hear that an SME like Craig & his MUC concept were a factor in this lights development, BZ JJRG.

A close friend & recognized SME on the use of force known as DB (confidante of Ken Goode also), mentored me long ago & thus for years I've carried in my non-shooting hand an EAG (RIP Pat) 1000 lmm. Fury or an R1 Lawman EVERY time I'm out in low/no light situations. My 3 cell Fury or R1 can always double as an impact weapon first if things go south, seems I may need to pass the R1 onto my son & replace it w/ an EDCL-2T, time will tell.


----------



## mk2rocco

We need an "Outdoorsman" version of this light haha


----------



## Dingle1911

I think I am just going to order one to play with. It would be nice of it worked with the Thyrm Switchback. I also wonder if it will work with the K2 LiFPo batteries that SF sells.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for all your input JJRG. It's nice to have the chance to hear the what's, why's and therefores...


----------



## JJRG

Agile54 said:


> Agreed & great to hear that an SME like Craig & his MUC concept were a factor in this lights development, BZ JJRG.
> 
> A close friend & recognized SME on the use of force known as DB (confidante of Ken Goode also), mentored me long ago & thus for years I've carried in my non-shooting hand an EAG (RIP Pat) 1000 lmm. Fury or an R1 Lawman EVERY time I'm out in low/no light situations. My 3 cell Fury or R1 can always double as an impact weapon first if things go south, seems I may need to pass the R1 onto my son & replace it w/ an EDCL-2T, time will tell.



Craig has been very good to me over the years and extremely generous with his time, as was Pat. I wish Pat could see the new scoutlight. 😕


----------



## JJRG

mk2rocco said:


> We need an "Outdoorsman" version of this light haha



I mean, this isn’t the only new light coming...


----------



## JJRG

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for all your input JJRG. It's nice to have the chance to hear the what's, why's and therefores...



I’m just happy to be here!


----------



## mk2rocco

JJRG said:


> I mean, this isn’t the only new light coming...


That's good to hear! I really like the direction Surefire is moving, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hudson456

1200 lumens from 2xCR123 is WAY too power hungry. If it manages any sort of regulation the runtime will be 10 minutes. Chances are it will drop immediately to 600 something ish after 30 seconds. The whole thing seems silly.


I do like the TIR lens though, wonder what the Lux at 1 meter is.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

mk2rocco said:


> We need an "Outdoorsman" version of this light haha



I agree with that. Finally we also need an E1L-AA. The E2L-AA is such a great light. I was always hoping SF makes a 1xAA light...


----------



## Chrontius

JJRG said:


> Both the EDCL-1T/2T will be new additions to the product line, available for actual purchase *very* soon as opposed to months from now. I’ve been carrying a pre-production prototype 1T for the last couple of months and have been pretty pleased. I’m biased though, as I spec’d both these lights.



Can you spec an Aviator Classic? Head-twist to select low/floody, (Nichia 3mm?) or high/throwy, (the "big gun") and two-stage tailcap for two-stage brightness control? The thing that made the original Aviator __great__ was the fact that both modes illuminated the same breadth, at two different ranges. I'd also dearly love the return of the Surefire az2-s, which was a great concept, but laughable at 120 lumens - I couldn't even justify the price on clearance, when I had a 1000 lumen triple-Nichia 283 light. But with two modes - bright and dim; controlled by head tension - and the two-stage tailcap, I'd drop $250 on it with … okay, I'd have to do a little saving, but if you could do 1000-1500 lumens at full blast…

I'm imagining 5/60 and 60/1200 modes for "camping" and "fighting", with the smaller being the diffuse low-power beam provided by the flood LEDs.

Edit: I just looked up the E2T-MV, and I think I'll be buying three lights from you this season. My hypothetical "super AZ2-S" seems to be a combination of the E2T-MV and the EDCL-2T, and I'd buy that too… but I want to own both of your two-cell lights of this season! . (The third one will be the Sidekick, which I'll get off my keister and finally buy)


----------



## matt4350

bykfixer said:


> Well since you put it that way.... 15 would be my pick since I likely wouldnt use it in a foxhole, but rather, to light for a photograph, taking out the trash or finding a crayon under the sofa.
> PK designs his new multi setting stuff around 15 lumens and it's a very, very useable output when the battery absolutely, positively has to last until help arrives.



If we're putting it to the vote, I'd say run with a low of 15. It's adequate for moving about outdoors if you're not in a hurry, good for indoors. 5 is okay if you're in a familiar area, but not as useful for getting about in the vast unknown.


----------



## Sean

While I’ve always thought 5 lumens wouldn’t be enough, I use my current Surefire (EB1 & E1B-MV) with a 5 lumen low and they provide plenty of illumination for my needs. 

I’m looking forward to the EDCL-1T!


----------



## Agile54

JJRG said:


> I mean, this isn’t the only new light coming...



Agreed w/ Sean above, using the same 2 for EDC & digging JJRG's last post as well.


----------



## 270winchester

Chrontius said:


> Can you spec an Aviator Classic? Head-twist to select low/floody, (Nichia 3mm?) or high/throwy, (the "big gun") and two-stage tailcap for two-stage brightness control? The thing that made the original Aviator __great__ was the fact that both modes illuminated the same breadth, at two different ranges. I'd also dearly love the return of the Surefire az2-s, which was a great concept, but laughable at 120 lumens - I couldn't even justify the price on clearance, when I had a 1000 lumen triple-Nichia 283 light. But with two modes - bright and dim; controlled by head tension - and the two-stage tailcap, I'd drop $250 on it with … okay, I'd have to do a little saving, but if you could do 1000-1500 lumens at full blast…
> 
> I'm imagining 5/60 and 60/1200 modes for "camping" and "fighting", with the smaller being the diffuse low-power beam provided by the flood LEDs.
> 
> Edit: I just looked up the E2T-MV, and I think I'll be buying three lights from you this season. My hypothetical "super AZ2-S" seems to be a combination of the E2T-MV and the EDCL-2T, and I'd buy that too… but I want to own both of your two-cell lights of this season! . (The third one will be the Sidekick, which I'll get off my keister and finally buy)



What makes you think people will pay to buy it? The UM2 is on clearance as it is(Which benefits us but not Surefire). Considering the UM2 was originally priced at 300, you want to pay 50 dollar LESS for more features that costs a lot more to integrate?


----------



## 270winchester

JJRG said:


> I mean, this isn’t the only new light coming...


I see the EDCL-2 on both Surefire website and another vendor is allowing me to add it to cart. Does that mean it is in stock and ready to sell?


----------



## JPA261

270winchester said:


> I see the EDCL-2 on both Surefire website and another vendor is allowing me to add it to cart. Does that mean it is in stock and ready to sell?



I just placed an order over the phone and the sales rep said it's on backorder. However, they should be back in stock at the end of the week.


----------



## 270winchester

JPA261 said:


> I just placed an order over the phone and the sales rep said it's on backorder. However, they should be back in stock at the end of the week.



I put in an order with a vendor and the order went through, but who knows what will happen once it goes to processing.


----------



## bigfoot

JJRG said:


> I mean, this isn’t the only new light coming...



"So, you're telling me there's a chance... YEAH!" in best Lloyd Christmas voice.

Fingers crossed for an E1L AA Outdoorsman.


----------



## JJRG

JPA261 said:


> I just placed an order over the phone and the sales rep said it's on backorder. However, they should be back in stock at the end of the week.



Yeah, it’s apparently been doing pretty well.


----------



## 270winchester

I'm sure there is a pent up demand for a E2D/EB2 format light with significantly more output than the 500 version that first came out in early 2013(?) as the E2DL Ultra, and the currently owners were not in a hurry to upgrade to the 600 lumen version.:wave:


----------



## JJRG

So, I just got my first production EDCL-2T in hand (the cobbler’s children have no shoes). The low setting is brighter than 5 lumens. I’ll report back after I talk to engineering.


----------



## Crushmaster

JJRG said:


> So, I just got my first production EDCL-2T in hand (the cobbler’s children have no shoes). The low setting is brighter than 5 lumens. I’ll report back after I talk to engineering.


Oh boy oh boy oh boy


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## JJRG

It’s not intentional.


----------



## Modernflame

I'm getting these new SF threads confused. Have I missed the release date for the new single cell EDCL? 

Considering both the one cell and the two cell models.


----------



## JJRG

Modernflame said:


> I'm getting these new SF threads confused. Have I missed the release date for the new single cell EDCL?
> 
> Considering both the one cell and the two cell models.



The EDCL-1T will be, soon™.


----------



## Dingle1911

I ordered one from the SF website. I am going to try the head on a single cell body and other lego experiments. Maybe I won't need to buy another light so soon.


----------



## JJRG

Dingle1911 said:


> I think I am just going to order one to play with. It would be nice of it worked with the Thyrm Switchback. I also wonder if it will work with the K2 LiFPo batteries that SF sells.



Just tested with a switchback, it works, though now my tailcap is stuck in the switchback. 😂😂😂 I’ll talk to them about it.


----------



## Dingle1911

JJRG said:


> Just tested with a switchback, it works, though now my tailcap is stuck in the switchback. 😂😂😂 I’ll talk to them about it.


''

Thanks @JJRG You may have just saved me from getting my switchback stuck on the tailcap.


----------



## Crushmaster

JJRG said:


> It’s not intentional.


That's a shame, 5 lumens for 60 hours isn't that impressive.


----------



## rjking

It would be interesting to see the output curve of the EDCL-1T.


----------



## Lumen83

JJRG said:


> So, I just got my first production EDCL-2T in hand (the cobbler’s children have no shoes). The low setting is brighter than 5 lumens. I’ll report back after I talk to engineering.



Fingers crossed the 1T is brighter too!


----------



## jasonelmagnifico

After ~8 years of lurking, I do believe this is my first post:

Very excited about both the 1-T and 2-T..

YAY for the return of the two-stage switch. As close to the perfect UI for my needs/likes as there is. (No UI is perfect and preventing accidental "high" bursts on my trusty old LX2 has always been a problem, but double dog-damn if cycling through modes via tail switches or having to use both hands for head rotation drive me crazy).

My LX2 is a favorite backpacking light because I use a headlamp for most campsite / trail illumination but also prefer to have a throwy handheld to scout around for glowy eyeballs in the distance (Bigfoot, Boogeyman, etc.). My LX2 on a neck lanyard is easily accessible, reasonably small/lightweight, and for "only" 200 lumens really punches out there in the middle of the dark. Was excited about the LX2-Ultra and then...bleh. So a 1200 lumen punch has me more excited about a product release than I've been in a while. As for 5 vs. 15 lumens...meh...

Biggest drawback to the LX2 is that it was always too big for true unobtrusive EDC (refused to stay in my pocket when exiting car for one...) and so the mythical 1-cell was something I lusted for a long time. I bought one of the last 1-cell "T" switch uhh EB1's? (can't keep nomenclature straight in my head) but the unregulated run plus the ridiculously green tint couldn't justify holding on to it.


----------



## RobertMM

Lumen83 said:


> Fingers crossed the 1T is brighter too!



That will probably be the case.
Hope it comes close to 15-20 lumens, but that's just me. 
I'm spoiled by the LX2 and G2X-LE low modes that I use for all around lighting.


----------



## Tachikoma

Since I can't order from the SF website (they don't ship to Italy), can you guys point me to an Eu distributor that already has the 2t in stock?
Already tried eBay with no luck and don't know where else to look for...


----------



## claptrap

Tachikoma said:


> Since I can't order from the SF website (they don't ship to Italy), can you guys point me to an Eu distributor that already has the 2t in stock?
> Already tried eBay with no luck and don't know where else to look for...



I don't believe any distributors have this light in stock yet. I spoke with SF on the phone after ordering mine, and they said they're expecting stock on this light within the week.


----------



## 270winchester

claptrap said:


> I don't believe any distributors have this light in stock yet. I spoke with SF on the phone after ordering mine, and they said they're expecting stock on this light within the week.



yeah, the vendor I ordered from is also backordered so it was a glitch that allowed orders but no lights were there.


----------



## Tachikoma

Got it, next week mass availability, thanks.
Since I haven't been active in the flashlight market lately I'm not so up to date on currant best stores,
for example I've just noticed Lighthound doesn't exist anymore, if one of you could PM me some EU shipping
enabled ones that stock all SF new models I'd be very glad 

JJRG you work for SF right, or at least you've been using a 2t, can you tell us if it has
the same audible coil whine on low as the old l2 digital lumamax I had almost a decade ago?


----------



## JJRG

270winchester said:


> yeah, the vendor I ordered from is also backordered so it was a glitch that allowed orders but no lights were there.



We had lights there, initial orders exceeded expectations was all. We’re working to rectify it.


----------



## JJRG

Tachikoma said:


> Got it, next week mass availability, thanks.
> Since I haven't been active in the flashlight market lately I'm not so up to date on currant best stores,
> for example I've just noticed Lighthound doesn't exist anymore, if one of you could PM me some EU shipping
> enabled ones that stock all SF new models I'd be very glad
> 
> JJRG you work for SF right, or at least you've been using a 2t, can you tell us if it has
> the same audible coil whine on low as the old l2 digital lumamax I had almost a decade ago?



I consult for them. 

I haven’t noticed any audible whine. I’ll check here in a minute.


----------



## 270winchester

JJRG said:


> We had lights there, initial orders exceeded expectations was all. We’re working to rectify it.


----------



## pipspeak

WarriorOfLight said:


> I agree with that. Finally we also need an E1L-AA. The E2L-AA is such a great light. I was always hoping SF makes a 1xAA light...



First we need a Surefire light that takes 18650s. Why on earth is SF still holding out on 18650?


----------



## mk2rocco

pipspeak said:


> First we need a Surefire light that takes 18650s. Why on earth is SF still holding out on 18650?


Multiple 18650 lights on the way from Surefire


----------



## pipspeak

moltenmag said:


> I use the 15 lumen low on my LX2 95% of the time. Great for daytime use too. I bought an EB1 with the 5 lumen low but sold it because 5 lumens wasn’t bright enough for EDC. The 200 for close use was near suicide for my retinas! The 15 lumen output is the main thing that keeps the LX2 in my pocket time after time. Here’s what I would create if I was surefire: 15 lumen low. 1200 lumen high. 18650 compatibility... mic drop.



Couldn't agree more. An LX2 with even 600 lumens on high plus 18650 support would be a damn-near perfect light (mainly thanks to that genius tailcap switch). Sadly the new EDCL range looks like one step forward, one step back, instead of two steps forward.


----------



## 270winchester

pipspeak said:


> Couldn't agree more. An LX2 with even 600 lumens on high plus 18650 support would be a damn-near perfect light (mainly thanks to that genius tailcap switch). Sadly the new EDCL range looks like one step forward, one step back, instead of two steps forward.



My knowledge on circuits is limited and probably outdated, but depending on the Vf of the LED, wouldn't that require a buck-boost circuit which is less efficient than a buck only circuit?


----------



## Slumber

pipspeak said:


> First we need a Surefire light that takes 18650s. Why on earth is SF still holding out on 18650?



Surefire P1R has been out for a few years. It runs on 18650’s.


----------



## claptrap

This is purely anecdotal, but I've had an 18650 fail during use. I've never had that experience with cr123 primaries. While my experience of battery failure is rare; It's possible SF wants to minimize the risk in their tactical lights. So between the (real or imagined) reliability issues, increased tube diameter and changes in operating current, I think it's likely that SF doesn't consider 18650 compatibility to be a necessary feature. 
I do look forward to an 18650 compatible SF light with the two stage tactical tail cap though. I would probably buy a half-dozen and call it a day.


----------



## bykfixer

Those 16650's are getting pretty good...
Just sayin'.

I'd much rather use a cell that fits proper instead of some oversize tube that lets the primaries all bounce around at the connection(s). Only advantage I see with oversize barrels is that a 2 cell magazine fits, so precious seconds are saved swapping out the batteries. Kinda like reloading semi automatic with a clip, instead of a revolver one at a time. .

I use rechargeables in a few of my edc tactical lights until failure is not an option... then the primaries go in.


----------



## Jose Marin

pipspeak said:


> Couldn't agree more. An LX2 with even 600 lumens on high plus 18650 support would be a damn-near perfect light (mainly thanks to that genius tailcap switch). Sadly the new EDCL range looks like one step forward, one step back, instead of two steps forward.



700 lumen malkoff head with 50ish lumen low and 16650 support 1hr regulated runtime on high. It's gona be hard for sf to top my lego imo.


----------



## F89

Jose Marin said:


> 700 lumen malkoff head with 50ish lumen low and 16650 support 1hr regulated runtime on high. It's gona be hard for sf to top my lego imo.



Definitely, that's one awesome Lego.
I've been eyeing off the E2S, E2T and E2ST for an E2E body but the 2 stage tailcap of the LX2 coupled with that head would be hard to beat.


----------



## teak

Jose Marin said:


> 700 lumen malkoff head with 50ish lumen low and 16650 support 1hr regulated runtime on high. It's gona be hard for sf to top my lego imo.


Yes and with the 16650 you get a decent low like you state of 50 lumens. That is a nice Lego right there.


----------



## Lurveleven

Now, if they could just add the head twist from the E2T-MV to the EDCL2-T, while preserving the same head diameter. Head twist would be for selecting different presets. I would like 3 different presets if possible:
- Low preset, 1 lumens low, 15 lumens high
- Economy preset, 15 lumens low, 250 lumens high
- Tactical preset, 60 lumens low, 1200 high

Adding support for dualfuel 16650 and CR123 support, and a removable clip, then I would have my dream light and would probably be the last EDC light I would ever buy.


----------



## teak

Lurveleven said:


> Now, if they could just add the head twist from the E2T-MV to the EDCL2-T, while preserving the same head diameter. Head twist would be for selecting different presets. I would like 3 different presets if possible:
> - Low preset, 1 lumens low, 15 lumens high
> - Economy preset, 15 lumens low, 250 lumens high
> - Tactical preset, 60 lumens low, 1200 high
> 
> Adding support for dualfuel 16650 and CR123 support, and a removable clip, then I would have my dream light and would probably be the last EDC light I would ever buy.


Wow. Lol talk about being complicated. [emoji14]


----------



## JJRG

Tachikoma said:


> Got it, next week mass availability, thanks.
> Since I haven't been active in the flashlight market lately I'm not so up to date on currant best stores,
> for example I've just noticed Lighthound doesn't exist anymore, if one of you could PM me some EU shipping
> enabled ones that stock all SF new models I'd be very glad
> 
> JJRG you work for SF right, or at least you've been using a 2t, can you tell us if it has
> the same audible coil whine on low as the old l2 digital lumamax I had almost a decade ago?



No audible sound on high or low.


----------



## Tachikoma

Thanks for the feedback!
Unfortunately I can't seem to find an Eu distributor, even contacted SF international before posting here a few days ago and still no reply...


----------



## JJRG

Tachikoma said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> Unfortunately I can't seem to find an Eu distributor, even contacted SF international before posting here a few days ago and still no reply...



Where are you located?


----------



## Tachikoma

JJRG said:


> Where are you located?



Italy


----------



## Daniel_sk

They will show up on eBay or CPF marketplace very soon. I am waiting for some first reviews and 16650 support. Then maybe....


----------



## Modernflame

I'm nearly certain that I'll buy one, however, I may wait until the first production run has been field tested. I'm content with the way the device is designed, but I'm holding back until any potential bugs have been flushed out.


----------



## Lurveleven

teak said:


> Wow. Lol talk about being complicated. [emoji14]



It may sound complicated, but I don't think it would be in practical use, not for me at least.
It is basically the same interface as UB3T Invictus, with the difference that you have only 3 presets instead of 11(talk about being complicated) and that the max/turbo you get when engaging the tail switch fully will follow your preset instead of always being the maximum.


----------



## 270winchester

Lurveleven said:


> It may sound complicated, but I don't think it would be in practical use, not for me at least.
> It is basically the same interface as UB3T Invictus, with the difference that you have only 3 presets instead of 11(talk about being complicated) and that the max/turbo you get when engaging the tail switch fully will follow your preset instead of always being the maximum.



and you want 16650 support on top of all that? What price point would you consider reasonable?


----------



## Modernflame

No intention to argue, but if you're committed to the use of rechargeable cells, this might not be the light for you. I'd also be happy if it behaves well on a 16650, but that was not the design.


----------



## Bronc6901

Wow that’s a great price for this light! And the price for the E1b max vision has gone down to $149 on surefires web site. I’d also like to thank JJRG for all the feed back! This light alone has got me interested again in new surefires. Thanks!


----------



## the0dore3524

Wonder if we'll see the release of the one cell version this Monday. I've been really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Dingle1911

I ordered mine last week. I received a back order notice from SF which is not surprising considering the earlier posts.

The Malkoff style 1/4 turn for low is a great interface. I think it would be a cool addition to this light giving a total of 4 modes. 

I don't think the current generation of 2 stage switches work the same as the LX2 with resistors in the switch. Everything appears to be in the head which is unfortunate as it reduces the ability to Lego other heads. 

With respect to rechargeables vs primaries, I enjoy the bomb proof nature of primaries. But, I also like the economy of rechargeables, and knowing that I can start the day with a new full battery.

Many of us like options but it is easy to get super complicated. There is something nice about a single mode Surefire or Malkoff. I always know how the light will function.


----------



## Hudson456

Dingle1911 said:


> I don't think the current generation of 2 stage switches work the same as the LX2 with resistors in the switch. Everything appears to be in the head which is unfortunate as it reduces the ability to Lego other heads.




Could you elaborate on this a bit? How do you think it knows which mode to be in without a resistor in the tail cap? I was actually hoping it would be a resistor-type switch with a higher ohms so that it would be *MAYBE* compatible with my current LX2 body....


----------



## Dingle1911

Hudson456 said:


> Could you elaborate on this a bit? How do you think it knows which mode to be in without a resistor in the tail cap? I was actually hoping it would be a resistor-type switch with a higher ohms so that it would be *MAYBE* compatible with my current LX2 body....



As to how the light knows which mode to use I cannot explain, Surefire magic? Here is what I do know, if you put a Malkoff M61 on an LX2 you get standard 2 stage operation just like the stock SF head. If you put a Malkoff M31 head on the SF Backup you only get high mode. The 2 stage switch operation of the switch doesn't function. You have to push past the portion of travel that usually activates low mode then the light just turns on to high.


----------



## Lurveleven

270winchester said:


> and you want 16650 support on top of all that? What price point would you consider reasonable?



There is nothing extraordinary with 16650 support.
$300 is my upper price point for such a light.


----------



## Lurveleven

Dingle1911 said:


> As to how the light knows which mode to use I cannot explain, Surefire magic? Here is what I do know, if you put a Malkoff M61 on an LX2 you get standard 2 stage operation just like the stock SF head. If you put a Malkoff M31 head on the SF Backup you only get high mode. The 2 stage switch operation of the switch doesn't function. You have to push past the portion of travel that usually activates low mode then the light just turns on to high.



Modulating a signal on top of the current that already flows is probably the way they do it (this is well known technology), this signal tells the head if it should be in low mode. The advantage is that you get a much lower power loss compared to a resistored solution, which means you get a much better runtime on low mode.


----------



## Dingle1911

Lurveleven said:


> Modulating a signal on top of the current that already flows is probably the way they do it (this is well known technology), this signal tells the head if it should be in low mode. The advantage is that you get a much lower power loss compared to a resistored solution, which means you get a much better runtime on low mode.



Thanks @Lurveleven after some reading that makes sense. I do like increased efficiency, but I also like the additional options I had with the old resistor method.


----------



## 270winchester

Lurveleven said:


> There is nothing extraordinary with 16650 support.
> $300 is my upper price point for such a light.



It would require a different circuit since that would probably mean buck only drive wouldn't work.

Considering the UM2 was priced at 300 dollars with quite a bit less features including 16650 support, and now can't sell more than a few lights a week even at 150, and your specification adds to the cost, it would probably need to be at 400+ to be worth while for Surefire and I just don't see them making it for 300 MSRP.


----------



## Jose Marin

Hey JJRG, any estimate on the kcd rating on this light?


----------



## Kinvu

I'm sure I missed it but is there a release date for the EDCL-1T?


----------



## JJRG

Jose Marin said:


> Hey JJRG, any estimate on the kcd rating on this light?



Not off the top of my head.


----------



## JJRG

Kinvu said:


> I'm sure I missed it but is there a release date for the EDCL-1T?



Very soon™


----------



## 270winchester

Has anyone received theirs?


----------



## Sean

JJRG said:


> Very soon[emoji769]



Looking at the pictures the tailcap button doesn’t stick out very far. How does this affect (if at all) the ability to access both modes as compared to the older version two stage tailcap? The older versions tailcap button stick out pretty far but the new version seems close to flush.


----------



## JPA261

Sean said:


> Looking at the pictures the tailcap button doesn’t stick out very far. How does this affect (if at all) the ability to access both modes as compared to the older version two stage tailcap? The older versions tailcap button stick out pretty far but the new version seems close to flush.



I think that’s great to prevent accidental activation in pockets


----------



## Sean

JPA261 said:


> I think that’s great to prevent accidental activation in pockets



Absolutely! As long as it works well.


----------



## cankster

One more vote for 15 lumens being more useful than 5.


----------



## bykfixer

@ Sean;
Maybe a thumb/finger tip would be used versus a broad portion of said finger/thumb. Stiffness and air pressure build up around the button will determine that I suppose.

I use my thumb tip on the protruding button on my old incan E2E button yet on the shrouded tailcap of my EB1 a broad portion does the trick to make it click.


----------



## Zamp

I purchased this light the Monday it was released but my order history still puts it as processing (I also received the backordered email from SureFire). Does anyone have a order status further along than mine? Looking forward to putting this on my A2L body and giving 16650s a try once I receive it!


----------



## jellydonut

Sean said:


> Looking at the pictures the tailcap button doesn’t stick out very far. How does this affect (if at all) the ability to access both modes as compared to the older version two stage tailcap? The older versions tailcap button stick out pretty far but the new version seems close to flush.



Doesn't matter. I use tailstanding shrouds on all my A2s.


----------



## bykfixer

Zamp said:


> I purchased this light the Monday it was released but my order history still puts it as processing (I also received the backordered email from SureFire). Does anyone have a order status further along than mine? Looking forward to putting this on my A2L body and giving 16650s a try once I receive it!



Just placed an order a few minutes ago and got the processing email only. Nothing about back order (yet).

I paid the $6.95 usps priority because 'ground' from Cali to my home seems like they send it Pony Express where the priority is 2-3 days post shipping it.


----------



## 270winchester

Mine was placed with a vendor a little under two weeks ago and no movement so far. I wonder if I will see it before Christmas?


----------



## bykfixer

Sean said:


> While I’ve always thought 5 lumens wouldn’t be enough, I use my current Surefire (EB1 & E1B-MV) with a 5 lumen low and they provide plenty of illumination for my needs.



Since my 200 lumen EB1 on high keeps a perma-grin on my face I'd not really tried the 5 lumen low until last night. (While my black one has a nice creamy beam on low the silver one has me sensing the smell of mint) The low setting was awesome in my back yard with neighbors free lumens on a cloudy night. Surprisingly useful for a distance of 25 feet (8m) or so. I'd imagine in total darkness it would be amazing and I had intentions of doing a 2am house sweep, but after 3-80 hour work weeks in a row 2am came and went while I slept. (Good thing it wasn't my turn to stand guard lol). So yeah, I voted for a 15 lumen low but I think 5 SureFire lumens is going to be a-ok. 
(Side note; at my work yesterday it had gotten dark while still there and I pulled out my E2D incan and showed a coworker a black bucket 50 yards away. He said "that's a light bulb?" I replied "yup and at about 4:00 I ordered the new version that's 20x brighter." He laughed and commented "man that's crazy, I'd hate to be on the wrong side of that thing".)


----------



## JJRG

We *should* be caught up on orders this coming week, FYI.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks JJ


----------



## troutpool

The one-cell EDCL-1T is listed as of this morning on Surefire's website.


----------



## teak

Yes I seen the 1 cell version is available. I purchased the edcl2 this morning. I almost bought the edcl1 but wanted the longer version


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Me too.
I considered waiting but decided I have enough 1 cell tac lights.

Edit: Got the 'it's on back order' email. Dratz!!
I was hoping to use it to brown the turkey....


----------



## 270winchester

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Me too.
> I considered waiting but decided I have enough 1 cell tac lights.
> 
> Edit: Got the 'it's on back order' email. Dratz!!
> I was hoping to use it to brown the turkey....



I'm not sure if we would see them by Christmas...

I'm surprised since there was over-welming demand, among the first buyers not a single one of them was from CPF. Was this marketed extensively before this thread started? I must have missed it.


----------



## teak

270winchester said:


> I'm not sure if we would see them by Christmas...
> 
> I'm surprised since there was over-welming demand, among the first buyers not a single one of them was from CPF. Was this marketed extensively before this thread started? I must have missed it.


Yeah kinda looking that way. I have a tactitian and a edcl-2 on order. Be nice to get them sooner rather then later.


----------



## JJRG

We should have a ton shipping today, last I heard.


----------



## teak

JJRG said:


> We should have a ton shipping today, last I heard.


Sounds good. If I am lucky mine is in that mix.


----------



## bykfixer

JJRG said:


> We should have a ton shipping today, last I heard.



Woohoo!! Goody-Goody-Goody!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## JPA261

JJRG, hows the Thyrm switchback on the EDCL-2T? Can you use switchback method for this light or is it too recessed for it?


----------



## JJRG

JPA261 said:


> JJRG, hows the Thyrm switchback on the EDCL-2T? Can you use switchback method for this light or is it too recessed for it?



Syringe doesn’t work because of the recess. I mainly have it on there as a way to snag it from my pocket quickly, and also because it’s stuck on and I’ve been too lazy to get it off.


----------



## teak

Finally got the backordered email today. Lol


----------



## rjking

If you can convince Surefire to ship worldwide, you will need a ton more.



JJRG said:


> We should have a ton shipping today, last I heard.


----------



## tango44

So any news on this?
Does anyone have one in your hands now?


----------



## teak

tango44 said:


> So any news on this?
> Does anyone have one in your hands now?


Again. I don't believe so except jjrg


----------



## JJRG

teak said:


> Again. I don't believe so except jjrg



😕


----------



## bykfixer

Got an email notification tone at 3:36am on my phone... could it be? Could it be?
It was another "backorder" notification.... Dratz!!


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Got an email notification tone at 3:36am on my phone... could it be? Could it be?
> It was another "backorder" notification.... Dratz!!


Maybe next year! [emoji14]


----------



## bykfixer

Well that'll be ok. I'll keep using my E2D incan until then...
If the Tana arrives before the EDC I'll have a nice example of what the 5 lumens will be like. (Ordered a 110 lumen with 6% low)

Those folks at Soldier Systems etc probably need it more than I, so if mine goes out after they get theirs...  with me.


----------



## badbs101

Does anyone know what the candella rating of this light is?


----------



## Jose Marin

I asked earlier but JJ didn't know unfortunately. Im hoping it's atleast 20kcd but really want it to be 30


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Does anyone know why the price is so cheap? Others have commented about the price but no one has asked the question. The EB2 as far as I remember is still 220 and states that its milspec. I don't recall this light (in this thread) being claimed to be milspec. Also, will the vendors have this light at a cheaper price point as they usually do?


----------



## teak

Jose Marin said:


> I asked earlier but JJ didn't know unfortunately. Im hoping it's atleast 20kcd but really want it to be 30


Seems like I read somewhere it was 24k CD. Dont hold me to that though.


----------



## andrew.ho

teak said:


> Seems like I read somewhere it was 24k CD. Dont hold me to that though.


Me too I think it's from Surefire's facebook page when they officially announced the EDCL2-T, John from Surefire commented that the output is 24,000 candela (which is not as high as I hoped it would be given that the R1 Lawman has an output of 27.7k CD using "only" a REF reflector & has a total lumen output of "only" 1000, I was hoping the EDCL-2 would exceed that since it has the TIR optics & 1200 lumens of output)


----------



## BugoutBoys

Flashlight Dave said:


> Does anyone know why the price is so cheap? Others have commented about the price but no one has asked the question. The EB2 as far as I remember is still 220 and states that its milspec. I don't recall this light (in this thread) being claimed to be milspec. Also, will the vendors have this light at a cheaper price point as they usually do?


Maybe just MAYBE they're trying to appeal to a broader audience and have realized they may even make more profit? **Shrugs**


----------



## dcowboyscr

Flashlight Dave said:


> Does anyone know why the price is so cheap? Others have commented about the price but no one has asked the question. The EB2 as far as I remember is still 220 and states that its milspec. I don't recall this light (in this thread) being claimed to be milspec. Also, will the vendors have this light at a cheaper price point as they usually do?


 The only reference to anything Milspec having to do with the EB2 was this: 



High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard anodized for extreme durability
I’m sure this new light also has a type 3 hard anodize on it also.


----------



## dcowboyscr

BugoutBoys said:


> Maybe just MAYBE they're trying to appeal to a broader audience and have realized they may even make more profit? **Shrugs**


 I agree. Just look at what Heckler and Koch for example has started doing a couple years ago. Lowering prices on various models significantly.


----------



## rjking

Anyone knows which dealer has it in stock now?


----------



## BugoutBoys

rjking said:


> Anyone knows which dealer has it in stock now?


No clue, mine is still on backorder :/


----------



## Flashlight Dave

dcowboyscr said:


> The only reference to anything Milspec having to do with the EB2 was this:
> 
> 
> High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard anodized for extreme durability
> I’m sure this new light also has a type 3 hard anodize on it also.



I must have missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Flashlight Dave

dcowboyscr said:


> I agree. Just look at what Heckler and Koch for example has started doing a couple years ago. Lowering prices on various models significantly.



So if we waited for the venders to get them in stock could we expect the price to be cheaper? The current price on the Surefire website is about what the venders would have already. Just a thought.


----------



## bykfixer

Page 5, and nobody has one yet... boy-o-boy JJ, you got us all whipped into a frenzy here...


----------



## 270winchester

well lets be fair, JJ said a shipment was scheduled to go out on Wednesday, it's a holiday Thursday and many places are closed Friday. I would imagine the shipment should reach the customers by early next week and around the same time for vendors.


----------



## bykfixer

Oh, I wasn't trying to come off as complaining if you mean my post... actually the opposite.

Here we have a 5 page (on my screen) 210 post thread going for a light we've not even held yet... to me that's a good sign. 

Yeah, if it arrives next week "YAY!!", if not I'll be just fine.

Bonus: SureFire says the charge to your account doesn't show up until it ships...


----------



## rjking

Hi JJ, do you have any info if the Outdoorsman series will be updated as well?


----------



## JJRG

rjking said:


> Hi JJ, do you have any info if the Outdoorsman series will be updated as well?



I haven't given it much thought yet. It's possible, though there are some other projects that will probably happen first, specifically on the WML side.


----------



## JJRG

bykfixer said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to come off as complaining if you mean my post... actually the opposite.
> 
> Here we have a 5 page (on my screen) 210 post thread going for a light we've not even held yet... to me that's a good sign.
> 
> Yeah, if it arrives next week "YAY!!", if not I'll be just fine.
> 
> Bonus: SureFire says the charge to your account doesn't show up until it ships...



Trust me, however frustrated you guys feel at the backordered e-mail, I'm feeling about x1000. I want these lights to be in people's hands *VERY* badly.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ It's really great to have your input JJ. 
Like I said before, if the LEO, and special ops guys get theirs first I'm happy. 

I just want to drill a hole in darkness E style, where others may spot a perp, an enemy at 4am or ID friend/foe with them.


----------



## Ferret

bykfixer said:


> ^^ It's really great to have your input JJ.
> Like I said before, if the LEO, and special ops guys get theirs first I'm happy.
> 
> I just want to drill a hole in darkness E style, where others may spot a perp, an enemy at 4am or ID friend/foe with them.



As an LEO I have both the EDCL 1 and 2 on order. (It was time to update my lights for work). I can't wait to get them and put them into use.


----------



## Lurveleven

I see that there is a new Scout light, M600DF that takes 18650 and can run on 2XCR123 as well. It has the same bezel diameter as EDCL-2T.
I'm just wondering why this feature wasn't added to EDCL-2T as well? IMO all 2 cell lights should be made so they can run on 18650 as well. It would also be great if single cell lights could take 18350 Li-Ion cells.


----------



## FLobsession

Hello, long time fan of CPF first time posting. Well it's only a matter of hours till Surefire releases another light and I am crossing my fingers for High/Low version of the Fury-DTF because the Fury-IB-DF won't cut it for me. I need full control of the H/L because I tend to use the low all the time. I love the concept of the Intellibeam but I'm not standing a foot away from objects 99 percent of the time. JJRG please tell your peeps at Surefire we love the new Fury's 1500 lumen, we love the 15 lumen low on the IB version and we love the 18650 comparability, we just need a h/l version to make it perfect.


----------



## mk2rocco

Here's a beamshot that was posted on Ballistic Radio's Facebook page.

~50 yards


----------



## teak

mk2rocco said:


> Here's a beamshot that was posted on Ballistic Radio's Facebook page.
> 
> ~50 yards


Hmmm.. Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Ferret

I read in the EDCL-1T thread that the 1T is not suppose to ship until 12/30. Anyone have any idea when the 2T will ship? I am hoping it won't be that long.


----------



## Jose Marin

I just got an email saying 1-2 weeks for my order :sigh:


----------



## 270winchester

Jose Marin said:


> I just got an email saying 1-2 weeks for my order :sigh:



Did you order on the Surefire website?


----------



## Jose Marin

Yeah nov 6


----------



## bykfixer

Borrowed from a ballistic radio Facebook posting and edited to make 2 into one with the words added.







Hot-dam!!! This is going to be EPPIIIIICC!!


----------



## badbs101

I'm curious to know what real world run times are going to be. My e1b MV is rated by Surefire at 1.25 hours. I got about 20 minutes out of the original Surefire factory battery until the light was too dim and flickering for me to use. 

This light is rated at 1.00 hours by Surefire. Does that mean I'll get about 15 minutes of real world use before the light is unusable?


----------



## Dingle1911

Mine still appears to be on back order, did anyone have their light yet.

I am excited about this light. I agree with those that have already brought up the point that this is more if a tactical light than an edc light. Today while using my aviator, the 250 lumens was too much, so I can only imagine that the 1200 lumens will be too much for any close in use.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

JJRG said:


> I haven't given it much thought yet. It's possible, though there are some other projects that will probably happen first, specifically on the WML side.


Please Surefire bring back the Outdoorsman!!!


----------



## Flashlight Dave

badbs101 said:


> I'm curious to know what real world run times are going to be. My e1b MV is rated by Surefire at 1.25 hours. I got about 20 minutes out of the original Surefire factory battery until the light was too dim and flickering for me to use.
> 
> This light is rated at 1.00 hours by Surefire. Does that mean I'll get about 15 minutes of real world use before the light is unusable?


Mine seemed short too however, Foursevens mini Mk2 seems to be even brighter. Anyone know the run time on it?


----------



## 270winchester

Dingle1911 said:


> Mine still appears to be on back order, did anyone have their light yet.
> 
> I am excited about this light. I agree with those that have already brought up the point that this is more if a tactical light than an edc light. Today while using my aviator, the 250 lumens was too much, so I can only imagine that the 1200 lumens will be too much for any close in use.



If the UM2 is any indication, the newer TIR optics have broader beams than before, and now with 1200 lumens to play with they can afford both a significant reach as well as coverage. 

Now I am a bit sad that no future UM2s are in the pipeline, the new LED could have been a real asset with the 6 level light.


----------



## Dingle1911

270winchester said:


> If the UM2 is any indication, the newer TIR optics have broader beams than before, and now with 1200 lumens to play with they can afford both a significant reach as well as coverage.
> 
> Now I am a bit sad that no future UM2s are in the pipeline, the new LED could have been a real asset with the 6 level light.



Oh yes, a 6 level light with this LED would be great.


----------



## Skaaphaas

After having watched the Sage Dynamics videos on handheld techniques I realised some of my torches may not fit the purpose anymore. 

I sold my Fury as I wasn’t happy with the after sales service I received, and instead of replacing it with an Elzetta Bravo I opted for the Alpha. Loved it, and suddenly fell out of love with it and sold it on a whim. 

Nowadays my only tac lights are the Surefire 6Ps, the one with an M61 dropin. Around 325 lumens I think? It’s plenty bright but not quite bright enough.

I’m trying to move away from primaries as they are stupid expensive in my country and in a light like this they will get fried in no time.

However, having regard to the intended use of this light (MUC etc) I think it’s maybe, maybe just worthwhile. I carry another light for navigation and other utility tasks anyway which can take rechargeables. 

So, the question I have (I can probably just google it but I would like to hear here), are the electronics potted?


----------



## Lumen83

Ferret said:


> As an LEO I have both the EDCL 1 and 2 on order. (It was time to update my lights for work). I can't wait to get them and put them into use.



Question for you: How do you carry these while on duty? Don't want to derail the thread and turn it into a holster discussion. Just wondering how you plan to carry the EDCL-2T


----------



## 270winchester

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## Ferret

Lumen83 said:


> Question for you: How do you carry these while on duty? Don't want to derail the thread and turn it into a holster discussion. Just wondering how you plan to carry the EDCL-2T




The 2T will be my backup light while I am on duty. It will be carried in my left cargo pocket with the pocket clip attached to the top of the pocket. The flap at the top of the pocket will then cover the top of the light and keep it from falling out. I have carried a back up light like this for years and it has always worked for me.

The 1T will be used for plain clothes days and will just be thrown in a jeans pocket.


----------



## SG1

Every surefire light I have picked up just “feels” solidly built. I’m sure there’s no exception to this new one. Nice to see the lumen increase too along with surefires in house warranty service backing their products.


----------



## bykfixer

270winchester said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet?



No "shipped" email from SureFire yet. Dratz.


----------



## Tachead

Skaaphaas said:


> After having watched the Sage Dynamics videos on handheld techniques I realised some of my torches may not fit the purpose anymore.
> 
> I sold my Fury as I wasn’t happy with the after sales service I received, and instead of replacing it with an Elzetta Bravo I opted for the Alpha. Loved it, and suddenly fell out of love with it and sold it on a whim.
> 
> Nowadays my only tac lights are the Surefire 6Ps, the one with an M61 dropin. Around 325 lumens I think? It’s plenty bright but not quite bright enough.
> 
> I’m trying to move away from primaries as they are stupid expensive in my country and in a light like this they will get fried in no time.
> 
> However, having regard to the intended use of this light (MUC etc) I think it’s maybe, maybe just worthwhile. I carry another light for navigation and other utility tasks anyway which can take rechargeables.
> 
> *So, the question I have (I can probably just google it but I would like to hear here), are the electronics potted?*



I believe Surefire uses conformal coating on most if not all of their lights. It is another method that provides similar benefits to potting.


----------



## Beard Man

Skaaphaas said:


> So, the question I have (I can probably just google it but I would like to hear here), *are the electronics potted*?



Yes, like Tachead said its another method, electronics fully protected/covered with a layer of epoxy or something like that.


----------



## Tachead

Here is what it looks like...






And, here is the other side...


----------



## Beard Man

Tachead said:


> None of the ones I have seen taken apart were potted. But, the MCPCB's were conformal coated which has similar benefits to potting.



Its actually looks more like covered with a layer of epoxy,at least in my case with P1R Peacekeeper.


----------



## Tachead

Beard Man said:


> Its actually looks more like covered with a layer of epoxy,at least in my case with P1R Peacekeeper.



I edited my post when I saw you edited yours. 

Yes, it is called conformal coating and I added a picture so Skaaphaas could see it.


----------



## Beard Man

Tachead said:


> I edited my post when I saw you edited yours.
> 
> Yes, it is called conformal coating and I added a picture so Skaaphaas could see it.



Tachead,

thank you for the picture,thats exactly what I mean!


----------



## Tachead

Beard Man said:


> Tachead,
> 
> thank you for the picture,thats exactly what I mean!



No problem:thumbsup:.

That's the MCPCB out of a KX1 on the left and an E1B on the right by the way.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Thank you for the explanation and pics.


----------



## search_and_rescue

I took the plunge and ordered a Surefire EDCL2-T from the Surefire website. I was a long-time user of the L2 Lumamax back in 2007. I am really hoping the 1,200 lumens will be impressive and powerful enough.

This is the third brightest Surefire flashlight behind only the Hellfighter 5 and UDR Dominator. The price was really good for a genuine Surefire flashlight. This is why I took the plunge and bought one.

My manager at work asked me a year ago which WeaponLight he should buy for his AR15. I told him don’t mess around with any other brand and buy a Surefire.

I truly feel that when push comes to shove, when it’s life and death, only a Surefire will do. I will only trust Surefire in a life or death situation. I’m not a gun dude like my manager but even as a search and rescue and flashlight enthusiast, my only choice is Surefire.

:drunk:


----------



## Tachead

Skaaphaas said:


> Thank you for the explanation and pics.


No problem man[emoji106].


----------



## Tachead

search_and_rescue said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a Surefire EDCL2-T from the Surefire website. I was a long-time user of the L2 Lumamax back in 2007. I am really hoping the 1,200 lumens will be impressive and powerful enough.
> 
> This is the third brightest Surefire flashlight behind only the Hellfighter 5 and UDR Dominator. The price was really good for a genuine Surefire flashlight. This is why I took the plunge and bought one.
> 
> My manager at work asked me a year ago which WeaponLight he should buy for his AR15. I told him don’t mess around with any other brand and buy a Surefire.
> 
> I truly feel that when push comes to shove, when it’s life and death, only a Surefire will do. I will only trust Surefire in a life or death situation. I’m not a gun dude like my manager but even as a search and rescue and flashlight enthusiast, my only choice is Surefire.
> 
> :drunk:



Malkoff and Elzetta are no slouches either when it comes to mission critical lights. In fact personally, I think I would trust them even more then Surefire if my life depended on it.


----------



## Modernflame

search_and_rescue said:


>



Nice showing of some true classics, man.


----------



## teak

Anyone heard if any of these have shipped out? I am guessing not. Lol


----------



## A-MAC

teak said:


> Anyone heard if any of these have shipped out? I am guessing not. Lol



I ordered a 1L a couple weeks ago and almost immediately got a backorder notice. I just checked the order status and she said possibly later this month but most likely mid January.


----------



## teak

A-MAC said:


> I ordered a 1L a couple weeks ago and almost immediately got a backorder notice. I just checked the order status and she said possibly later this month but most likely mid January.


Hmm. Well I guess they will eventually show up. Seems the dates keep getting pushed back though.


----------



## dcowboyscr

A-MAC said:


> I ordered a 1L a couple weeks ago and almost immediately got a backorder notice. I just checked the order status and she said possibly later this month but most likely mid January.


 This is getting old quick. I’ve talked to Surefire a couple times and the times keep getting pushed back.


----------



## Slumber

I’m guessing they received way more orders than anticipated and the Mega Lumens Monday’s were more successful than expected.


----------



## teak

Slumber Pass said:


> I’m guessing they received way more orders than anticipated and the Mega Lumens Monday’s were more successful than expected.


Must have. I just wondered if any of the new lights have made it to any consumers at all.


----------



## teak

dcowboyscr said:


> This is getting old quick. I’ve talked to Surefire a couple times and the times keep getting pushed back.


Yes. Looks like all the new lights dates keep getting pushed back. Oh well. Luckily we have other lights to use right. Lol


----------



## 270winchester

Slumber Pass said:


> I’m guessing they received way more orders than anticipated and the Mega Lumens Monday’s were more successful than expected.



Is there an unknown but much more popular version of CPF that I don't know about, that this light was first announced on? Or was the first run bought up by one group of buyers who knew about it before CPF? I find it hard to believe *no one* on CPF has gotten it after a bunch of us ordered as soon as it appeared ready to order in various methods(directly from SF, from vendors, etc).

But crazier things have happened so....


----------



## bubbatime

I bet we wont see these lights until after the Shot show.


----------



## dcowboyscr

bubbatime said:


> I bet we wont see these lights until after the Shot show.


I bet I’ll cancel my order then if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## Tachead

dcowboyscr said:


> I bet I’ll cancel my order then if that turns out to be the case.


You have to have patience man. It's a pre-order. Pre-orders are always uncertain, often delayed, and not for everyone. If you want instant gratification you have to buy an in stock light.


----------



## 270winchester

Tachead said:


> You have to have patience man. It's a pre-order. Pre-orders are always uncertain, often delayed, and not for everyone. If you want instant gratification you have to buy an in stock light.



where does it say it is a pre-order? 

http://www.surefire.com/everyday-carry-flashlight-edcl2-t.html


----------



## dcowboyscr

Tachead said:


> You have to have patience man. It's a pre-order. Pre-orders are always uncertain, often delayed, and not for everyone. If you want instant gratification you have to buy an in stock light.


 I didn’t see any mention on Surefire’s Website that the EDCL1-T or EDC L2-T were pre-orders. If they are in fact pre-orders Surefire should’ve mentioned this. Then the consumer can make an informed decision whether or not to order.


----------



## Tachead

270winchester said:


> where does it say it is a pre-order?
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/everyday-carry-flashlight-edcl2-t.html


Anything that isn't immediately ready to ship is technically a pre-order or backorder. And, yeah Surefire doesn't appear to give warning and that is not right imo. It should warn it's a pre-order and maybe give an approximate date when shipping will start.


----------



## Tachead

dcowboyscr said:


> I didn’t see any mention on Surefire’s Website that the EDCL1-T or EDC L2-T were pre-orders. If they are in fact pre-orders Surefire should’ve mentioned this. Then the consumer can make an informed decision whether or not to order.


I agree. It is kind of shady that Surefire doesn't warn that they aren't ready for immediate shipping on their product page. I didn't realize they didn't. These are definitely pre-orders if none have been shipped and backorders if any have.


----------



## bykfixer

I reckon JJ can clear up the matter based on info he is provided with. I could tell he was a bit squeemish about commiting a time frame, but was telling us info he was simply passing on....

Now regarding who besides CPF members may have purchased a SureFire? (Gasp!! The world doesn't revolve around us?)
Thousands upon thousands of people buy SureFire, Streamlight, Elzetta, Malkoff and 511 etc flashlights who've never heard of this Candle Power place. 

There are a ton of places that speak of flashlights as part of a package of gear worn by thousands upon thousands of law enforcement types, low light level trainers, military types (both public and private paid), secret agents and then there's a few dozen Candle Power Forum members who buy them...


----------



## Flashlight Dave

search_and_rescue said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a Surefire EDCL2-T from the Surefire website. I was a long-time user of the L2 Lumamax back in 2007. I am really hoping the 1,200 lumens will be impressive and powerful enough.
> 
> This is the third brightest Surefire flashlight behind only the Hellfighter 5 and UDR Dominator. The price was really good for a genuine Surefire flashlight. This is why I took the plunge and bought one.
> 
> My manager at work asked me a year ago which WeaponLight he should buy for his AR15. I told him don’t mess around with any other brand and buy a Surefire.
> 
> I truly feel that when push comes to shove, when it’s life and death, only a Surefire will do. I will only trust Surefire in a life or death situation. I’m not a gun dude like my manager but even as a search and rescue and flashlight enthusiast, my only choice is Surefire.
> 
> :drunk:



I still love my L2s. Best light Surefire ever made!


----------



## bykfixer

No word back from SureFire yet. Dratz!

Brings back memories from summer 016 when PK announced his new triple A light in July and we could finally buy one in September... but it was worth the wait...
Same here imo. 

Deadlines and delays... deadlines and delays... 

That year Streamlight said early March on their 2200 lumen ProTac HL4 and it was April before those could be had. 

Sigh! :shrug: Such is life....

In the meantime...


----------



## JJRG

Hey guys, I've been traveling, sorry for the delay in getting back to ya'll. I'm *told* all the EDCL-2T's currently on order should be shipping now-ish and EDCL-2T orders moving forward should not experience the same delay.


----------



## Ferret

I just spoke with Surefire. They said the light will ship tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## the0dore3524

Ferret said:


> I just spoke with Surefire. They said the light will ship tomorrow or Monday.



Do you know if that applies to the EDCL-1T as well?


----------



## JJRG

the0dore3524 said:


> Do you know if that applies to the EDCL-1T as well?



Negative, however, it should be *soon*.


----------



## bykfixer

JJ... you-da-man.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## 270winchester

bykfixer said:


> JJ... you-da-man.
> Thanks for the update.



Ditto, thank you JJRG, we may appear a bit anxious, but that's only because we are fans.:naughty:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Tachead said:


> I agree. It is kind of shady that Surefire doesn't warn that they aren't ready for immediate shipping on their product page. I didn't realize they didn't. These are definitely pre-orders if none have been shipped and backorders if any have.



Just got a surprise update on my Cyber Monday Order  :



> BLACK FRIDAY/CYBER MONDAY​
> 
> 
> 
> DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY/CYBER MONDAY PROMOTIONS, YOUR ORDER WAS PLACED WITH INCORRECT PRICING. YOUR ORDER WILL NEED TO BE REORDERED AND REPROCESSED. WE WILL FOLLOW UP SOON WITH INSTRUCTION ON HOW TO PLACE A NEW ORDER. PLACE A NEW ORDER.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE​


----------



## Tachead

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just got a surprise update on my Cyber Monday Order  :



That sounds like BS. You should look into the laws and if there is a disclaimer on their website. As far as I know, in a lot of places retailers have to honor the advertised price even if it is listed wrong. Hopefully they don't out you at the back of the line as well.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Tachead said:


> That sounds like BS. You should look into the laws and if there is a disclaimer on their website. As far as I know, in a lot of places retailers have to honor the advertised price even if it is listed wrong. Hopefully they don't out you at the back of the line as well.



With the typo at the end of the paragraph, for once I was hoping that this was a phishing scam email. :huh:

But it looks like it is real :sigh: from a couple of posts on other threads:




plow_2 said:


> I got an email today saying that the pricing was incorrect and that I'll have to reorder. That seems like bad business.





Wicho said:


> Over on Slickdeals some are posting the same thing. Surefire is going to tick off a lot of people and lose customers who have been loyal for a long time.





Wicho said:


> The average joe doesn't spend money on surefire, it's usually professionals and addicts like us. And Surefire is leaving a bitter taste with many.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

SureFire just posted this update including EDCL-2T shipping information on the SF Facebook page:



> Recently during our Black Friday and Cyber Monday promotions, we experienced issues with our software that resulted in a delay in order processing. We understand the significant inconvenience this has caused our customers, and apologize for the delay. Our team is working tirelessly to correct the issue as soon as possible. We are humbled by your loyalty and dedication to our brand, and appreciate your patience in dealing with this matter.
> 
> On that note, there have been some inquiries on shipping delays for our EDCL line of lights. After the first batch of products went out, we experienced an unforeseen set back due to a component shortage. Because we will not sacrifice the quality of our products, we were not willing to cut corners to expedite production. EDCL2’s are currently back on track and shipping, and we expect the EDCL1’s to again be shipping by the end of next week. Thank you for your patience.​





> We are absolutely honoring the Black Friday pricing. Glitches, in our system that allowed combined promos to slip through will not be processed. With that said, those customers will still have the option to order product at the original Black Friday pricing.​



Needless to say, there is some passionate discussion of the issue in the Facebook comments. :thumbsdow

Discussing SureFire pricing is somewhat of a perennial taboo here on CPF so I won't give numbers but I will say that some of the marketing to enthusiasts like us is, well, uneven. :ironic:
​


----------



## Leksikon

270winchester said:


> Is there an unknown but much more popular version of CPF that I don't know about, that this light was first announced on? Or was the first run bought up by one group of buyers who knew about it before CPF? I find it hard to believe *no one* on CPF has gotten it after a bunch of us ordered as soon as it appeared ready to order in various methods(directly from SF, from vendors, etc).
> 
> But crazier things have happened so....



So earlier this week I was looking to see if anyone had gotten an EDCLx shipped and found this thread and the forums, figured I might add an answer to this question.

There are a number of places that professional users of tactical equipment (lights included) congregate to discuss equipment that aren't tailored to any one piece of equipment, if that makes sense. I don't have a similar forum for guns, knives, body armor, tactical nylon gear/bags/pouches like this. I have a few places to discuss all of those things as they are part of a larger system and in those circles the vast majority of folks run Surefire.

Some will run Streamlight for cost, some run inforce because they think they look cool on instagram (i think), and some know about malkoff and elzetta but that's about as obscure as most get. If its not a brand that's issued and has a bunch of NSNs it won't be easy to sell bosses on so Surefire is where its at generally.

I'm not a gear enthusiast persay but I have several P3X Furys (2 weapon mounted, 3 still hand held), an EB1 Backup, a 6PX-C, a couple EDC1/2s on order, and half a dozen (at least) SF weapon lights that are outdated, and a couple X300Us.

There may be more but that's all that comes to mind. Anyway the point being there are likely big batches of folks buying big numbers of new Surefires that never would have thought to look for a flashlight forum.

Glad I found it though, I'm sure I have a lot to learn about options I never heard of before. And this is a good reminder that Surefire (and the rest of the world) don't revolve around around mil/le/tactical end users, I had sincerely forgotten Surefire had any commercial appeal.


----------



## Jose Marin

Just got email from sf that mine shipped!! I ups 2nd dayed it so hopefully Monday!


----------



## the0dore3524

Nice to see someone’s shipped! Now the wait begins haha.


----------



## teak

Jose Marin said:


> Just got email from sf that mine shipped!! I ups 2nd dayed it so hopefully Monday!


Glad to hear it! Atleast now we know they are starting to ship.


----------



## hcd615

Just ordered both EDCL1 and EDCL2 on SF website and paid overnight shipping. I will post update as to a notification I get in regards to inventory and shipping. (fingers crossed).....


----------



## bubbatime

hcd615 said:


> Just ordered both EDCL1 and EDCL2 on SF website and paid overnight shipping. I will post update as to a notification I get in regards to inventory and shipping. (fingers crossed).....



Likely hundreds/thousands of people in front of you, so might be a while.

I ordered both of those lights as well on 11/27 and have not heard a peep as of yet. In hind sight, I probably should have ordered them in two separate orders, which might get them out quicker as one seems to be available and one on back order. I dont know how they handle that situation, but most businesses seem to put those orders in the "handle later" category, after "we get all these in stock orders" out the door.


----------



## bykfixer

I checked the box for 'ship in stock now, back order when possible'. I had only ordered the 2 model... on 11/18. Don't know why they even gave me the choice as I was only ordering one item but....


They'll probably send you the 2 when it arrives and the 1 when it arrives.


----------



## Jose Marin

Got in today here's some info so far, will have more time later



























Eb2 left edcl2t right 8ft to wall. 

Amperage and kcd measurements
Edcl2t
2x16340 1.8amps 13kcd
2xsf123 3.5amps 11kcd yes really 3.5amps lol
1x16650 3.5amps 10kcd

Eb2
2x16340 .9amps 18kcd
2xsf123 1.5amps 18kcd
1x16650 1.7amps 13kcd


Kinda bummed about the kcd rating maybe my meter but ive tested a lot of lights with it and its been pretty consistent. The manual says its rated at 24kcd and i typicaly measure 3kcd ish higher than sf ratings with my set up (20+ sf lights in my collection tested). It does at least have more flood and bigger hotspot vs the eb2

Only high mode for malkoff e2 heads no low mode.


----------



## Sean

Thanks for the pics and the readings. I wonder how long will it run on a 16650?

How does the 2 stage press feel? The button looks pretty flush compared to older 2 stage Surefire lights.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Thank you so much, I have been reloading this page the whole day .
I am glad to hear that 16650 fit and work. I wonder how the runtime graph looks...


----------



## 270winchester

Jose Marin said:


> Amperage and kcd measurements
> Edcl2t
> 2x16340 1.8amps 13kcd
> 2xsf123 *3.5amps* 11kcd yes really 3.5amps lol
> 1x16650 *3.5amps* 10kcd


----------



## Jose Marin

Sean said:


> Thanks for the pics and the readings. I wonder how long will it run on a 16650?
> 
> How does the 2 stage press feel? The button looks pretty flush compared to older 2 stage Surefire lights.



The switch feel is nice, its a similar feel to the eb2t. The boot is fairly flush with the tail but is really easy to press. I imagine the 16650 is out of regulation and will slowly decline in out put


----------



## Modernflame

Jose Marin said:


> yes really 3.5amps lol



I wonder how long 3.5 amps will be sustained before there is a step down. I know you're just the guy to find out!


----------



## teak

So...this thing is sorta like an LX2 but with less runtime and a lower low. Oh and wider spill. The kcd isnt anywhere near what they claimed. Interesting. Thank you for the specs. Good thing is I'm less excited to get mine now. It hasnt shipped anyway but now I wont be checking every 5 mins. Lol


----------



## Ferret

For those of us not quite in the know, what is KCD?


----------



## archimedes

I'm guessing kilocandela


----------



## Jose Marin

Ferret said:


> For those of us not quite in the know, what is KCD?



Amount of lux measured at 1 meter, 1kcd is a 1000lux at 1 meter. I meaure from 10 meters though and convert to 1 meter so the hot spot is totally focused. Throweier lights need more distance than 1 meter to totally focus the hot spot ive noticed when measuring. Manufactures use kcd ratings to give the customer an idea of how far the beam will throw


----------



## Jose Marin

Eb2 max 100ft to trampoline





Edc2lt max 100ft to trampoline





Eb2 low 15ft to wall





Edcl2t low 15ft to wall





The low is definitely not 5 lumens on 2x16340 more like 15-20ish which i consider a plus. Will do more shots on low with 2x123 amd 16650 since low seems to get brighter as battery voltage goes up


----------



## F89

Jose Marin said:


> Amount of lux measured at 1 meter, 1kcd is a 1000lux at 1 meter. I meaure from 10 meters though and convert to 1 meter so the hot spot is totally focused. Throweier lights need more distance than 1 meter to totally focus the hot spot ive noticed when measuring. Manufactures use kcd ratings to give the customer an idea of how far the beam will throw



Wow this light is a total fail based on your measurements (which I believe are quite likely pretty accurate).
The only thing going for it is the twisty/momentary.
I've been running E1D and EB1 heads (300 lumen models) on 2 cell bodies and 16650 which run for a long time on a steady high with pretty equal performance (to the EDCL as far as throw goes).
Just recently modded the EB1 with a driver (programmable) with just shy of 2.3A, a nicer tint XPG2 (older stock, the nicer version) on a copper board (about 550 lumens at the LED I guess?). I'm running it on a 16650 and this light would eat the EDCL for breakfast in terms of throw and general performance. 
3.5A what the?


----------



## mk2rocco

I'm actually more excited for this light now! Runs on a 16650, 20ish lumen low, and good beam pattern.


----------



## F89

Modernflame said:


> I wonder how long 3.5 amps will be sustained before there is a step down. I know you're just the guy to find out!



Not long. 
I don't like the idea of this light pulling that many amps from 2x primaries myself.


----------



## F89

mk2rocco said:


> I'm actually more excited for this light now! Runs on a 16650, 20ish lumen low, and good beam pattern.



I'll give it that it lights up a decent area for the amount of throw it has but I don't think there's anything special here.
Runtime will be pretty ordinary on 16650 I imagine. The Malkoff E2 Super would be a superior alternative in my opinion.


----------



## mk2rocco

It's the U.I. that is the real draw for this light though. I do love my MDC tir lights.


----------



## F89

mk2rocco said:


> It's the U.I. that is the real draw for this light though. I do love my MDC tir lights.



Yeah I'd have to agree with that, the UI is great.
I'm a bit critical of surefire as much as I love them. I'm more interested in mods there of.
I think it was Jose that posted the Super Scouts on LX2 bodies, for a stock light albeit a leggo. That's a much more interesting light to me.


----------



## Jose Marin

F89 said:


> I'll give it that it lights up a decent area for the amount of throw it has but I don't think there's anything special here.
> Runtime will be pretty ordinary on 16650 I imagine. The Malkoff E2 Super would be a superior alternative in my opinion.



Yes i agree e2 supers are still better.


----------



## teak

Well...i am glad to see the low is more then 5 lumens. The beam pattern looks good on high as Well. I am kinda excited again. I guess.


----------



## dano

3.5 amps is far out of spec for a 123 size cell. That's concerning.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

dano said:


> 3.5 amps is far out of spec for a 123 size cell. That's concerning.



It would be nice for others to chime in on the high amp draw although my understanding some of Surefire's other lights have drawn that level of amps.


----------



## archimedes

Flashlight Dave said:


> It would be nice for others to chime in on the high amp draw although my understanding some of Surefire's other lights have drawn that level of amps.


Old thread, here ...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...urrent-draw-SF-amp-other-brands-incl-hotwires

... with lots of useful historical info on SF (and other) amp draws

Note particularly the MN 21 M6 HOLA - 4.90A 37W (!)


----------



## F89

Flashlight Dave said:


> It would be nice for others to chime in on the high amp draw although my understanding some of Surefire's other lights have drawn that level of amps.



Are these lights a 2 cell variety (on CR123 primaries)?
Either way, it's not a reasonable amount of current for 2x CR123 and that's why there's comments about it being concerning. I personally wouldn't happily use this light as is.
Surefire wants to keep the primary CR123 platform (not necessarily a bad thing) but they also want to be seen to be with the times as far as output goes and have, in my opinion, come up with a poor design by trying to combine the primary platform with greater amps. 
It kind of goes against their reliability theme really but on that note there's nothing particularly impressive or extra tough about the electronics that goes inside them anyway from what I've seen.
I reckon they need some of the electronics gurus from the forums (or someone... anyone?) working for them to create a product worthy of it's price point and reputation.


----------



## 270winchester

archimedes said:


> Old thread, here ...
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...urrent-draw-SF-amp-other-brands-incl-hotwires
> 
> ... with lots of useful historical info on SF (and other) amp draws
> 
> Note particularly the MN 21 M6 HOLA - 4.90A 37W (!)



Wasn't the M6 fed by 2 banks of 3xCR123 so the 4.9A is really shared by two 9v banks?


----------



## archimedes

270winchester said:


> Wasn't the M6 fed by 2 banks of 3xCR123 so the 4.9A is really shared by two 9v banks?


Yes, I believe that the SF MB20 carrier was wired 3S2P


----------



## chainsolid

How about beam shot between E2Dl Ultra & EDCL-2T
(I have Surefire E2DL Ultra 500 Lumen)


----------



## 270winchester

chainsolid said:


> How about beam shot between E2Dl Ultra & EDCL-2T
> (I have Surefire E2DL Ultra 500 Lumen)



I could be wrong but I thought the E2DL Ultra uses the same head as the EB2 head but with the pointy bits.

3.5 amps seems REALLY high, looking at some past threads seems like the consensus has been 2C is about the limit for primary lithium, which in the case of 1400mah CR123s mean somewhere just under 3 amps, I would imagine the output would drop like a rock after the first few seconds. I guess whenever I get mine I will get some 16650s for ongoing usage.


----------



## dano

Looking at the specs for Panasonic 123's (all U.S. 123 cells are made by Panasonic)...Max constant discharge is 1500MAH constant, 3500MAH Pulse, with pulse being described as: "Current value for obtaining 1.0V cell voltage when pulse is applied for 15 seconds at 50% discharge depth at 23 degrees C."


----------



## 270winchester

I am now curious that if there is indeed a sharp drop after turn on, which I don't doubt would happen with primary cells, would the same behavior be repeated with a li-ion 16650 cell that could take the current draw for a longer time, or would thermal protection then be the limiting factor that triggers throttling back the power?:shrug:


----------



## Jose Marin

chainsolid said:


> How about beam shot between E2Dl Ultra & EDCL-2T
> (I have Surefire E2DL Ultra 500 Lumen)



The difference between the eb2/e2d ultra 500-600lumen models is really hard to tell. They have the same beam pattern (except the eb2 doesnt have the petals casted on the edge of the spill from the crenulations). That particular model eb2 i was using was the 600lumen version, visually i cant see a difference in brightness but my meter reads if i can remember like 16-17kcd for a 500 lumen head


----------



## Jose Marin

teak said:


> Well...i am glad to see the low is more then 5 lumens. The beam pattern looks good on high as Well. I am kinda excited again. I guess.



Sorry just realized it's lower on 2x123 vs 2x16340 and even lower on 16650. So it seems to be an un regulated low like malkoffs and elzettas. Id say yeah its a 5 lumen low on 2x123 but more diffused vs the eb2. Ill get some low beam shots later tonight with the 3 different battery configurations. Dang thats a bummer imo


----------



## Up All Night

Thanks for the pics and numbers J M. Quite the discrepancy with candela. More confounding is the package has it rated at 450 meters ansi, which equates to 50kcd! 
What's going on SureFire!?!? :hairpull:


----------



## Jose Marin

Yeah i would love 2 see someone else's kcd measurement just to verify even though im pretty confident in mine.


----------



## teak

Jose Marin said:


> Sorry just realized it's lower on 2x123 vs 2x16340 and even lower on 16650. So it seems to be an un regulated low like malkoffs and elzettas. Id say yeah its a 5 lumen low on 2x123 but more diffused vs the eb2. Ill get some low beam shots later tonight with the 3 different battery configurations. Dang thats a bummer imo


Ok...im back to not being excited again. However i bought it knowing it was 5 so I can't complain really. Thanks for all your info.


----------



## JJRG

Jose Marin said:


> Yeah i would love 2 see someone else's kcd measurement just to verify even though im pretty confident in mine.



When you have a moment, can you post your exact test protocol? Thanks!


----------



## Sean

Will the head of the EDCL-2T thread on the E2DL body? 

What happens if the EDCL-2T is activated by a click switch?


----------



## Stainz

I wonder if SF has ramped up production of their CR-123's in anticipation of EDCL-2T sales?

I gave up the wait and bought an UM-2 Ultra, aka 'Baby Dominator'. Wow, what a light... and a bargain, too.

About current draw from a CR-123... I wonder how many pairs were flattened in <1 hr driving incandescent P60 lamps in 6P lights on just the CSI TV shows? They averaged 45-50 Lumens for ~50 minutes... at 1.5 AH, that would average 1.8A.


----------



## Jose Marin

Sean said:


> Will the head of the EDCL-2T thread on the E2DL body?
> 
> What happens if the EDCL-2T is activated by a click switch?



Hey whats up sean, yes it will thread on the e2dl body and any other e bodies, when you use click switch it is high only. It breifly goes low then high first i noticed but it happens so fast you really have to pay attention.


----------



## Jose Marin

JJRG said:


> When you have a moment, can you post your exact test protocol? Thanks!





Yeah sure i have a cheap dr meter lx1330b secured to my basement wall, i measured out 10 meters from the wall, i shine the light parallel to the floor at the same height as the meter (lights turned off of course lol) and add 2 zeros to the end of my reading (1 lux = 100 candela at 10m). im aware the cheap meters dont pick up every color of light, this is also just a hobby to me and im in no ways a professional at measuring candela.

Here are some of my other sf measurements so you can see usually im fairly close and typically measure higher. Left is sf claims and right are my measurements.
Um2 ultra 13kcd 15kcd
Eb2 500 lm 16.5kcd 17kcd
Fury 600 lm 13.2kcd 17kcd
Eb1 300 lm 9kcd 9kcd
6px pro 320 lm 8.1kcd 8kcd (i have 5 of these and they range from 7kcd to 10kcd, some have tighter hot spots than others)
Peacekeeper 17.6kcd 16kcd


----------



## vadimax

Huh, now I like my Fury even more


----------



## bykfixer

Jose Marin said:


> <snip>
> Edcl2t
> 2x16340 1.8amps 13kcd
> 2xsf123 3.5amps 11kcd yes really 3.5amps lol
> 1x16650 3.5amps 10kcd
> 
> <snip>



Does the barrel get warm?

Me thinx I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Jose Marin

bykfixer said:


> Does the barrel get warm?
> 
> Me thinx I'm gonna like it.



Yeah at 1:30 mine steps down with no fan. It's warm but not burn your hand hot.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for the answer.

I kinda figured when JJ spoke of 1200 lumens from primaries it would be kinda like those early P61 days again....


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> I kinda figured when JJ spoke of 1200 lumens from primaries it would be kinda like those early P61 days again....



120 lumens for 20 minutes? Glory days! 

The new SF offerings are really cool and I love the UI. Still, I kinda wish the high beam were dialed down just a bit. 1200 lumens is very aggressive for a pair of lowly primaries.


----------



## Dead Reckoning

Sooo with (2) 16340's there is no voltage issue fully charged?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

The new monochrome blister pack is interesting. I recently got an E1B-MV, it shipped in the traditional red and black pack. From the beam shots the EDCL-2T looks less green than the EB2. :thumbsup:

Those recently discontinued FourSevens RCR123A's really seem to do well on the high current LED lights like the EB2 and EB1. Olight and Nitecore RCR's appear to trip the PTC circuit long before the battery is discharged in these high current models. The FourSevens rechargeables run down to a low voltage shutoff, are they really IMR's perhaps?


----------



## bykfixer

Modernflame said:


> 120 lumens for 20 minutes? Glory days!
> 
> The new SF offerings are really cool and I love the UI. Still, I kinda wish the high beam were dialed down just a bit. 1200 lumens is very aggressive for a pair of lowly primaries.



Agreed. 600-700 with an E-beam is plenty blinding every so-n-so in the room within my accuracy range if ya know what I mean. 
But I still built a tranny with an Accord 4th-5th gear so my Prelude can reach 199mph even though the speed limit is still 70mph. 
And I still bought an EDCL-2T even though it'll murder perfectly good primaries unless it 'downshifts' at a minute or so... eh, why not?


----------



## Flashlight Dave

bykfixer said:


> Agreed. 600-700 with an E-beam is plenty blinding every so-n-so in the room within my accuracy range if ya know what I mean.
> But I still built a tranny with an Accord 4th-5th gear so my Prelude can reach 199mph even though the speed limit is still 70mph.
> And I still bought an EDCL-2T even though it'll murder perfectly good primaries unless it 'downshifts' at a minute or so... eh, why not?



And I think that is the real question. Will the light step down. If the light steps down in a short amount of time then the 3.5 amps might be safe but it will have to step down way before a minute passes.


----------



## F89

Flashlight Dave said:


> And I think that is the real question. Will the light step down. If the light steps down in a short amount of time then the 3.5 amps might be safe but it will have to step down way before a minute passes.



On the last page Jose mentions that his light steps down at 90 seconds.


----------



## Skaaphaas

vadimax said:


> Huh, now I like my Fury even more


And I miss mine!


----------



## Jose Marin

On low about 8ft 

16650






2x123





2x16340





I dropped it on the concrete while fumbling with batteries, just got it too lol fml


----------



## teak

Thanks for the pics. Seems primaries yields a decent low. Runtime on 16340s is not existent I imagine. Lol. Mine still hasnt shipped so they must be way behind.


----------



## RobertMM

teak said:


> Thanks for the pics. Seems primaries yields a decent low. Runtime on 16340s is not existent I imagine. Lol. Mine still hasnt shipped so they must be way behind.



Low on 16340 looks bright!

Wonder what runtime is on low with those cells.


----------



## bykfixer

teak said:


> Thanks for the pics. Seems primaries yields a decent low. Runtime on 16340s is not existent I imagine. Lol. Mine still hasnt shipped so they must be way behind.



+1 for every word of this post.
I wanted to say pretty much the same thing. 
Thanks, likely skimpy runtime on the RCR, 123 low looks good and dawg gonnit they must've had a big backlog...


----------



## JJRG

bykfixer said:


> and dawg gonnit they must've had a big backlog...



Yes. :-/


----------



## Ferret

Got mine in last night. Will be carrying it on duty tonight. If I have some free time I will take some pictures compared to some other duty lights.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Recieved mine today. My first new Surefire. Sent UPS 2nd day air. Haven’t tried it in the dark yet. I have been experimenting with CR123 batteries at various levels of discharge. It seems both the high and low output are effected by the state of battery charge. Lower battery charge gives lower overall output.
The light feels great in hand.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Lou Minescence said:


> Recieved mine today. My first new Surefire. Sent UPS 2nd day air. Haven’t tried it in the dark yet. I have been experimenting with CR123 batteries at various levels of discharge. It seems both the high and low output are effected by the state of battery charge. Lower battery charge gives lower overall output.
> The light feels great in hand.



Will the light run off of a 17670?


----------



## Lou Minescence

Flashlight Dave said:


> Will the light run off of a 17670?



I have a 176070 AW and an keepower 16650. They both fit. Both are charged to 3.7 volts because I haven’t been using them. When I operate the light it is only operating at maximum. No low or dimmer output. It is as if the light sees the low voltage and is not regulating the led output for a low. I guess some others here have posted they have used lithium ion batteries with success but I wonder about their results when the batteries get low in charge like these batteries are.


----------



## youreacrab

Does this light really throw less than the EB2 and E2DL-Ultra on primaries? If so, that is very disappointing given that this is marketed towards the self-defense crowd and has insufficient run-time on high to qualify as a general purpose light.


----------



## Lurveleven

youreacrab said:


> Does this light really throw less than the EB2 and E2DL-Ultra on primaries? If so, that is very disappointing given that this is marketed towards the self-defense crowd and has insufficient run-time on high to qualify as a general purpose light.



From the beamshots posted by Jose Marin, the hotspot is much wider, meaning it will be easier to hit the eyes of those you defend yourself against, and it will be easier to see if there are other bad guys lurking in the shadows. And you may also be able to blind multiple bad guys at the same time. So I think it may be a better self defense light than those. I don't think the lower throw will matter in a self defense situation, if 11 klux isn't enough to blind them, then 18 klux will probably not be enough either. 
It will be interesting to see how it compares to the Tactician.


----------



## youreacrab

Lurveleven said:


> I don't think the lower throw will matter in a self defense situation, if 11 klux isn't enough to blind them, then 18 klux will probably not be enough either.



I was using "throw" to refer to generally illuminance (lux) at a given distance. You make fair points, but my hope was that a light that emits double the output of the E2DL Ultra out of an optic would at least match the throw!


----------



## Lurveleven

youreacrab said:


> I was using "throw" to refer to generally illuminance (lux) at a given distance. You make fair points, but my hope was that a light that emits double the output of the E2DL Ultra out of an optic would at least match the throw!



The "problem" is that if you double the diameter of the hotspot, then you need 4 times the output to achieve the same intensity (lux). So if you double the diameter and double the output, then you will only get half the lux.
How the size of the EDCL-2T hotspot compares to the EB2 hotspot I don't know, how much light goes into the spill also matters.


----------



## bykfixer

A page or so ago some pix from Balistic Radio facebook page had some official law man use type photos. To me they looked like an EB2 on steroids. ie similar throw with absolutely positively going to blind every perp in a 75' wide swath at 100 feet. 

How that equates on some numbers on some chart or graph? Got me. But I feel confident that in a all-hell-breaking loose situation where some bad guys are lurking in a garage somewhere at least a few will be thinking "holy retina melt, I'll surrender if you just turn off that dam flashlight"....


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> A page or so ago some pix from Balistic Radio facebook page had some official law man use type photos. To me they looked like an EB2 on steroids. ie similar throw with absolutely positively going to blind every perp in a 75' wide swath at 100 feet.
> 
> How that equates on some numbers on some chart or graph? Got me. But I feel confident that in a all-hell-breaking loose situation where some bad guys are lurking in a garage somewhere at least a few will be thinking "holy retina melt, I'll surrender if you just turn off that dam flashlight"....


Yes. Numbers are great and all but actual use is the determining factor. One day we all will get ours. [emoji14]


----------



## bykfixer

One day.... sigh....


----------



## schurtjl

I received mine on Wednesday. I also have the 600 lumen E2DL Ultra. The throw may be slightly further with the EDCL2-T, but the beam/hotspot is significantly wider. The E2DL Ultra has a much more concentrated beam (which I really like for certain applications). The wider beam of the EDCL2-T is actually quite nice, and I see myself utilizing this more for certain work related tasks. Sorry I don't have any pics yet comparing the beamshots.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Your description was plenty. 
Thank you.


----------



## JJRG

I had the opportunity to use my preproduction example to defuse a potentially violent encounter a few weeks ago. It worked very (very) well in the real world role that I had envisioned when we were first discussing the idea for the light, and garnered a positive (to me) reaction from the individual in question. 

If you’re interested in turning on “day time” at will in a small swath of the world, and would like to do so in a package that is actually pocketable, I think this is the light for you.


----------



## kj2

SF dealer in the Netherlands, has this one in stock. Bit odd, since it normally takes around 4-7 months before they've 'new' lights in their stock[emoji14]Have read the entire thread again, and got a mix feeling about this light. Output and UI is great. But the fact that it pulls that much from those CR123s, and the (poor) runtime, gives it a bad taste. 16340s fit, but give even less runtime. 16650 fit, but gives less output.


----------



## Daniel_sk

kj2 - How much does the EDCL2 cost from your local dealer? Thanks.


----------



## kj2

Daniel_sk said:


> kj2 - How much does the EDCL2 cost from your local dealer? Thanks.


€179 + shipping.


----------



## Daniel_sk

That is actually a very reasonable price to pay in EU. Maybe I would even order one from them? :thinking:. But I have the same mixed feelings about this flashlight as you, I am probably going to wait for a detailed review including runtime graphs.


----------



## vadimax

kj2 said:


> SF dealer in the Netherlands, has this one in stock. Bit odd, since it normally takes around 4-7 months before they've 'new' lights in their stock[emoji14]Have read the entire thread again, and got a mix feeling about this light. Output and UI is great. But the fact that it pulls that much from those CR123s, and the (poor) runtime, gives it a bad taste. 16340s fit, but give even less runtime. 16650 fit, but gives less output.



I am sorry, may you name the dealer? Please?


----------



## kj2

vadimax said:


> I am sorry, may you name the dealer? Please?


Noorloos Specialist Equipment.


----------



## vadimax

kj2 said:


> Noorloos Specialist Equipment.



Thank you so much!

P.S.: They’ve got really old Surefires


----------



## vadimax

Jose Marin said:


> On low about 8ft
> 
> 16650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x16340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped it on the concrete while fumbling with batteries, just got it too lol fml



Thank you so much, but... Now we miss full throttle images to compare


----------



## vadimax

I hope I may post it here:

1. Mil/LE/Pilots;
2. Other mortals.


----------



## kj2

Would like to see a beam comparison, with the P1R Peacekeeper. Can someone provide that?


----------



## Jose Marin

kj2 said:


> Would like to see a beam comparison, with the P1R Peacekeeper. Can someone provide that?



100ft to trampoline 

P1r 15kcd






Edcl2t 2x16340 13kcd






Edcl2t 2x123 10kcd very hard to tell apart from 2x16340


----------



## kj2

Thanks for the photos. P1R (very)slightly intenser, but the lumen output difference is noticeable.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

I'm not clear on the constant-on feature of the tailcap. If one wants constant low, do you slightly press the button while twisting the cap to keep it on? Thanks in advance...


----------



## RobertMM

JohnnyBravo said:


> I'm not clear on the constant-on feature of the tailcap. If one wants constant low, do you slightly press the button while twisting the cap to keep it on? Thanks in advance...



No, just twist and it will come on in constant low.
Twist further and it will go constant high.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Thanks RobertMM. Now that makes sense. My right index finger is getting itchy to click up an order... ha ha


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Jose Marin said:


> 100ft to trampoline
> 
> P1r 15kcd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edcl2t 2x16340 13kcd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edcl2t 2x123 10kcd very hard to tell apart from 2x16340



It was my understanding that the EDC2T was suppose to be 24kct. Am I mistaken?

EDIT- Apparently I did miss it.

Amperage and kcd measurements
Edcl2t
2x16340 1.8amps 13kcd
2xsf123 3.5amps *11kcd* yes really 3.5amps lol
1x16650 3.5amps 10kcd

Eb2
2x16340 .9amps 18kcd
2xsf123 1.5amps 18kcd
1x16650 1.7amps 13kcd

That really sucks!!! just might stick with my EB2.


----------



## 270winchester

Flashlight Dave said:


> It was my understanding that the EDC2T was suppose to be 24kct. Am I mistaken?



the packaging in post 285 says 450m beam per ANSI FL1. In the documenation I have found online this is the formula for beam distance:

√(peak beam intensity /0.25 lux)= Max Beam Distance (m )


So here (x / 0.25) = 450^2, that means x / .25 = 202500, x = 50625 cd?

How does cd translate to ct?


----------



## vadimax

kj2 said:


> €179 + shipping.



Well, for me shipping turned out to be €30...


----------



## kj2

vadimax said:


> Well, for me shipping turned out to be €30...


Yeah.. it isn't the cheapest place around. Shipping for me is €7. Most sellers have free shipping when order is above €50.


----------



## Up All Night

270winchester said:


> the packaging in post 285 says 450m beam per ANSI FL1. In the documenation I have found online this is the formula for beam distance:
> 
> √(peak beam intensity /0.25 lux)= Max Beam Distance (m )
> 
> 
> So here (x / 0.25) = 450^2, that means x / .25 = 202500, x = 50625 cd?
> 
> How does cd translate to ct?


Your math is correct, ct is a typo. It should be cd. See post 316.
Looks like SF has some revisions to make. On the package for certain, the manual as well unless JM's sample is an anomaly. His photos certainly add credence to his numbers.


----------



## JJRG

Up All Night said:


> Your math is correct, ct is a typo. It should be cd. See post 316.
> Looks like SF has some revisions to make. On the package for certain, the manual as well unless JM's sample is an anomaly. His photos certainly add credence to his numbers.



Yeah, I’m curious about this.


----------



## 270winchester

Up All Night said:


> Your math is correct, ct is a typo. It should be cd. See post 316.
> Looks like SF has some revisions to make. On the package for certain, the manual as well unless JM's sample is an anomaly. His photos certainly add credence to his numbers.



ah I see it, I missed that post, so we are all on the same page it seems.


----------



## Jose Marin

Anyone have theirs yet that can do beam shot comparisons with other surefires? Really curious to see other copies


----------



## teak

Jose Marin said:


> Anyone have theirs yet that can do beam shot comparisons with other surefires? Really curious to see other copies


Mine hasnt shipped as of yet.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Jose Marin said:


> Anyone have theirs yet that can do beam shot comparisons with other surefires? Really curious to see other copies


Or send yours back and ask for one with a kcd rating as per the box, see what they do with that.


----------



## teak

Ok. Just got a shipping notification. Ups ground. Best case, I get it Friday. My guess is it will be next week.


----------



## bykfixer

teak said:


> Ok. Just got a shipping notification. Ups ground. .



Me too. Woohoo!!
(Edit: I figure a week since it's going via truck from coast to coast. I suppose airmail is out due to batteries. 
I hope I get a 'mis-print' version. End edit)


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Me too. Woohoo!!


[emoji41] [emoji95]


----------



## Flashlight Dave

270winchester said:


> the packaging in post 285 says 450m beam per ANSI FL1. In the documenation I have found online this is the formula for beam distance:
> 
> √(peak beam intensity /0.25 lux)= Max Beam Distance (m )
> 
> 
> So here (x / 0.25) = 450^2, that means x / .25 = 202500, x = 50625 cd?
> 
> How does cd translate to ct?


Good call. I got my letters confused. Still my understanding is that it was suppose to be 24kcd.


----------



## F89

Flashlight Dave said:


> Good call. I got my letters confused. Still my understanding is that it was suppose to be 24kcd.



My guess is they use an XPL so Jose's results are probably pretty accurate.
As far as 24kcd, they'd get closer if they used an XPL Hi but to hit that far with a head that size I reckon possibly a different TIR lens would be required in conjunction with an XPL Hi to reach those numbers.
Maybe the current TIR can do it? There's definitely a factor in the XPL vs XPL Hi though.
I know my modded EB1 throws awesome with the stock TIR running an XPG2 at 2.3A. It makes stock EB1/E1D look weak.


----------



## bykfixer

teak said:


> [emoji41] [emoji95]



Watching the "ground" method tracking is like watching grass grow... but it's still fun. 

Years ago pre-computer screen tracking UPS had a 1-800 service where you punched in the number on your telephone and a recorded sounding voice told you where your package was scanned last. Satelites on trucks was new then. 
One day I called about a bicycle I had ordered from Oklahoma after 3 weeks had passed. Instead of the typical recorded sounding voice a real person picked up the phone and said "your package is crossing the Ohio River as we speak". 
Ahhhh, those were the days.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Watching the "ground" method tracking is like watching grass grow... but it's still fun.
> 
> Years ago pre-computer screen tracking UPS had a 1-800 service where you punched in the number on your telephone and a recorded sounding voice told you where your package was scanned last. Satelites on trucks was new then.
> One day I called about a bicycle I had ordered from Oklahoma after 3 weeks had passed. Instead of the typical recorded sounding voice a real person picked up the phone and said "your package is crossing the Ohio River as we speak".
> Ahhhh, those were the days.


Mine states Tuesday for delivery. Damn the luck.


----------



## bykfixer

Wednesday here... :sigh:

But at least there's an actual date now. :twothumbs

The irony is an old crosshair logo E2 executive I scored at the Bay is scheduled to arrive the same day.


----------



## Dingle1911

Mine arrived today. It is a nice light. I tried the K2 Energy LiFoPo rechargeable batteries and they did not work in the light. With those batteries that light only functioned in low mode. There has been a lot of discussion about the low mode. So far in my limited use of about one hour, I think the low mode if useful and a good brightness. I also tried the light on a one cell body, it only functioned in a single "highish" mode, my guess it the light was functioning in a direct drive manner.

The packaging is a little different that lights that I have purchased in the past.










The light dwarfs the Aviator.


----------



## Sean

That’s strange. It should work with the K2 lifepo4 batteries. They produce more current than primaries but for a shorter period of time.


----------



## kj2

270winchester said:


> the packaging in post 285 says 450m beam per ANSI FL1. In the documenation I have found online this is the formula for beam distance:
> √(peak beam intensity /0.25 lux)= Max Beam Distance (m )
> So here (x / 0.25) = 450^2, that means x / .25 = 202500, x = 50625 cd?
> How does cd translate to ct?


Just checking with my calculator. But I think, SF made a easy mistake.
√(13000 /0.25)= 228 but √13000 /0.25= 456

That could explain the wrong max beam distance..


----------



## Daniel_sk

kj2- interesting, this could definitely be an error in the calculation. 
Maybe someone could try to contact them and ask them about it, maybe JJRG if you have a direct contact there?


----------



## flatline

JJRG said:


> So, while I’m admittedly biased, I’ve been using the EDCL-1T for the last couple of months and not had any issues with the “low” setting not being enough light for the tasks I’m using it for. What would be a more useful low setting for you folks, and why?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm late to this thread, but if you're still interested in opinions, here's mine:

5 lumens is a fine output level for night time navigation or looking under furniture or reading fine print on the side of something type tasks. My HDS is programmed to default to 3.3L and I use that for probably 90% of my daily tasks, only occasionally bumping the output to 33L. After a bit of experimentation, I think that for any moderately throwy light, an output between 5L and 15L makes a very useful Low.

However, if the next level up several orders of magnitude brighter, then I would err on the higher side of that (10L to 15L) to minimize having to bump the output. For instance, if my HDS didn't have a 33L mode and my next mode was 200L, I'd probably push my 3.3L mode up to maybe 10 or 15L.

--flatline


----------



## Ferret

Maybe it's just me, but I think the low on this light is perfect. I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Dingle1911

Sean said:


> That’s strange. It should work with the K2 lifepo4 batteries. They produce more current than primaries but for a shorter period of time.



I had the same thought. I will try some of the other K2 batteries that I have to make sure I didn't pick 2 that have reached the end of their service life or weren't fully charged.

Has anyone else tried the K2 batteries?

ETA: I just tried 2 fresh K2 batteries off the charger and the light only operated in low mode. The higher voltage doesn't seem to work with whatever controller is in the head.


----------



## tokaji

Tachikoma said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> Unfortunately I can't seem to find an Eu distributor, even contacted SF international before posting here a few days ago and still no reply...



https://www.flashlightshop.de/

Usually, they sell the new lights by time ... but ebay+import taxes is still cheaper.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Dingle1911 said:


> Mine arrived today. It is a nice light. I tried the K2 Energy LiFoPo rechargeable batteries and they did not work in the light. With those batteries that light only functioned in low mode. There has been a lot of discussion about the low mode. So far in my limited use of about one hour, I think the low mode if useful and a good brightness. I also tried the light on a one cell body, it only functioned in a single "highish" mode, my guess it the light was functioning in a direct drive manner.
> 
> The packaging is a little different that lights that I have purchased in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light dwarfs the Aviator.


Whats with Surefire's new crappy bland packaging?


----------



## leng

Flashlight Dave said:


> Whats with Surefire's new crappy bland packaging?



Cost savings..


----------



## kj2

Should come in a brown box, like Zebralight does. I rather pay for the light than for the box/packaging it comes in[emoji14]


----------



## the0dore3524

Packaging is nice, but I’m not paying extra for nice presentation. If it cuts costs, it cuts costs. I think the new lights are much more reasonably priced relative to before. If not-so-fancy packaging is part of the equation, I don’t mind. [emoji6]


----------



## JohnnyBravo

I think that new packaging may have a higher content of recycled material; at least by the looks of it. As long as the price of the light is fair/good, I'm fine w/ basic packaging. But if there was a very nice presentation box (gifting) offered as an option for a slight cost, that'd be fine too.

Man, I can't remember ever having vivid/real dreams about lights before: _I was having trouble between this one and that Tactician. I was in some store that had both, and I kept handling/fondling both..._ Sigh


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

So, it looks like nobody is having good luck with this light on rechargeable batteries. Reminds me of the early EB1 shrouded clicky that drew so much current that it didn't run in regulation on the single CR123A cell. And, seems like it blinked with an RCR123. Later versions stayed in regulation with both CR123A's and RCR123A's.

I'm thinking of canceling my EDCL-2T order and waiting for a version that takes rechargeables. :thinking:


----------



## bykfixer

Post 285 mentions the light working with 16340's. Kinda got lost in the weeds when nit-pickers started picking nits about CD....
Perhaps the protection circuitry of K2's are saying "no way dude".... op didn't mention which brand he used. But he seemingly had his going on primary, RCR123 and a 16650.

Me? I don't care if it arrives in a ziplock back with specs written on a sticky note. I bought a flashlight, not a gift box.


----------



## Nimitz68

I received my EDCL2-T last week and am having no issues running off the Surefire rechargeable 123 cells. Both low and high outputs work. Just wanted folks to know. Thanks.


----------



## Sean

Dingle1911 said:


> I had the same thought. I will try some of the other K2 batteries that I have to make sure I didn't pick 2 that have reached the end of their service life or weren't fully charged.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the K2 batteries?
> 
> ETA: I just tried 2 fresh K2 batteries off the charger and the light only operated in low mode. The higher voltage doesn't seem to work with whatever controller is in the head.



I've never found a Surefire that didn't work with K2 batteries. Since this is how I wanted to power the EDCL-2T, I'm now very concerned.


----------



## Sean

Nimitz68 said:


> I received my EDCL2-T last week and am having no issues running off the Surefire rechargeable 123 cells. Both low and high outputs work. Just wanted folks to know. Thanks.



Ok, that sounds good. You are using the lithium phosphate K2 cells that Surefire used to sell?


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Post 285 mentions the light working with 16340's. Kinda got lost in the weeds when nit-pickers started picking nits about CD....
> Perhaps the protection circuitry of K2's are saying "no way dude".... op didn't mention which brand he used. But he seemingly had his going on primary, RCR123 and a 16650.
> 
> Me? I don't care if it arrives in a ziplock back with specs written on a sticky note. I bought a flashlight, not a gift box.


I don't think K2's have a protection circuit. They are LiFeP04 chemistry.

I agree. Just a plain brown box like ZL uses is fine. I only care about the flashlight and would rather not pay extra for fancy packaging.


----------



## Daniel_sk

I am still deciding between the EDCL2-T and the Tactician. I am not a tactical operator  , I am searching for something as a general use flashlight - to look around the house and for hiking (as a complement to my headlamp) or occasional EDC. 

The Tactician will probably have a more reasonable runtime with 800 lumens and will be less brutal on those cells (it may also have better rechargeable support). I am not sure about the Maxbeam reflector but the truth is that I don't see a real use for me for a tighter hotspot (not that the EDCL-2 is too focused). Also it has a lanyard clip which is nice. The downside is the bezel up carry which I don't prefer (and never understood the advantages of). 

The EDCLT-2 seems to have a well balanced beam. The clip is much better for my use. The downside is the extreme output difference between low/medium and the 3.5A draw on high. 

I am just guessing but maybe surefire will also do an updated Outdoorsman version of these new flashlights with a more reasonable output/runtime setting and a clicky interface maybe. But who knows if and when...

The UI on both is super simple, the Tactician is probably simpler / more reliable for tactical use and the EDCL2-T UI is better for general use (if you usually start with low and sometimes need to quickly switch to high to check something in the distance).

So right now I am choosing between these two and also a Malkoff MD2 low/high (has 18650 support, is at least as sturdy, bit cheaper, but the low is bit too high and the high output could be higher :thinking: ).

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Dingle1911

Nimitz68 said:


> I received my EDCL2-T last week and am having no issues running off the Surefire rechargeable 123 cells. Both low and high outputs work. Just wanted folks to know. Thanks.



Nimitz68, can you tell us more. What voltage did you charge your cells to?


----------



## Nimitz68

Sean said:


> Ok, that sounds good. You are using the lithium phosphate K2 cells that Surefire used to sell?


Yes, the K2 cells which Surefire still sells. They are not listed on the website but if you call customer service they are still sold (in 2-packs and as a kit with the 2-pack and charger). Hope that helps.


----------



## Nimitz68

Dingle1911 said:


> Nimitz68, can you tell us more. What voltage did you charge your cells to?


I am a long time Surefire owner/user (circa 1996) but unfortunately do not use chargers with readouts . I am charging the K2 batteries using the Surefire charger included with the kit (remove batteries when LED is constant green color). I can only assume the batteries are being charged to their rated voltage/potential (3.2 V per the battery label). Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## Ferret

I have had this light for a little bit now and I have used it at work. I work nights and i have used the light to clear a few buildings. So far I like the light, but I am a little disappointed with the beam. The beam is much floodier than my previous lights (back ups and E2D). I wish it had a tighter hot spot with more throw. 

Other than the beam, I like everything else about the light. The UI is nice. The low is perfect for using to get around at night. The light feels nice in my hand. 

I haven't really noticed poor run time on the light. I think the light may have gotten dinner as I have used it more, but it's hard to tell. I will have to see how it looks when I put some fresh batteries in. 

Basically for me I would say I wish the beam was tighter and had more throw, but everything else about the light seems pretty good to me.


----------



## bykfixer

Nimitz68 said:


> I received my EDCL2-T last week and am having no issues running off the Surefire rechargeable 123 cells. Both low and high outputs work. Just wanted folks to know. Thanks.



Look at this guy swooping in and clearing the air like a cool summer breeze on his first post.

Right on bro. Welcome to CPF!!!!!


Oh, and K2's have protection circuitry. So do Nuon, Duracell and other LifePo's.

Daniel, the MD2 is a great light. Unless you are looking for massive light the likelyhood is you'll really like it. The ho/lo being up front takes getting used one handing it. Definitely a high value flashlight. The low is pretty good. It's floody-ish beam spreads those 7 lumens out nicely on low. Super nice spot that blends seemlessy to spill. Reflector design by McGizmo himself, the MD2 with an M61 is a gem.


----------



## Nimitz68

bykfixer said:


> Look at this guy swooping in and clearing the air like a cool summer breeze on his first post.
> 
> Right on bro. Welcome to CPF!!!!!


Thanks very much. I was registered under another account but could not remember the information, so had to create another.

I would have to agree with the other post a couple up from this. Overall I am very happy with the light. Definitely more flood than the E2D LED Defender Ultra 600 lumen, but I see that as a good thing. Much easier to light up an area with plenty of light to go around. I have not had a chance to try any other rechargeable cells, but the Surefire K2s seem to be doing a good job, just not sure of runtimes.


----------



## tokaji

Why is there relative big price difference between the E2D and the EDCL2-T?


----------



## sidfishez

The new " Brown Paper Bag" Surefire packaging reminds me of Magpul ind. utilitarian wrappers. It hasn't hurt their business any. Then too, it's an easy way to tell you are buying a 2018 version light.


----------



## Nimitz68

tokaji said:


> Why is there relative big price difference between the E2D and the EDCL2-T?



That is a good question. They are relatively similar lights, utilizing two stages and TIR optics with similar dimensions. Only differences are UI, order of light output, and of course amount of light output. Perhaps Surefire has improved their manufacturing processes, requiring less human interaction. Or perhaps the cost of some of the components has come down? Both really nice lights. I recently came across the E2D LED Defender Ultra at half price so picked up several more since they are so nice. Perhaps our Surefire contact could shed some light?


----------



## Daniel_sk

I found a good youtube video that compares the beam pattern of the Tactician, the EDCL2-T and the PD35 (plus some weapon lights):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKib5K47xtQ
There is a lot of talk on the start which you can skip, the actual testing starts at around 04:30.


----------



## tokaji

Very useful video. I'm surprised that the Tactician has tighter beam than the PD35. Anyway, does it really happen a threat 70-100 yards away must be lit up?



Daniel_sk said:


> I found a good youtube video that compares the beam pattern of the Tactician, the EDCL2-T and the PD35 (plus some weapon lights):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKib5K47xtQ
> There is a lot of talk on the start which you can skip, the actual testing starts at around 04:30.


----------



## Nimitz68

Can anyone recommend a brand of 16340 cells and charger, as I have not used that type before? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Can someone please explain me these measurements from Jose Marin?
2x16340 1.8amps 13kcd
2xsf123 3.5amps 11kcd

Why is the current draw only 1.8 Amps with rechargeables, even though the output is slightly higher? I am asking because this would maybe favor rechargeables in terms of runtime.
A primary lithium CR123A usually has a capacity of 1500 mAh under 1A. But only about 750 mAh under 3A load, so maybe about 700 mAh under 3.5A?
This would come close to 16340 where some of them will deliver a total capacity of 600+ mAh under 2A. 
I guess this also depends on how long it takes until the flashlights steps down to a lower output...


----------



## Jose Marin

The bump in output with the 16340s could be due to the fact they are imr and can handle the load better than the 123s. Yes runtime would be confusing to calculate because of the step down. Edit yeah you're right about the v/r my fault, got confused thinking about how the electronics regulate the voltage.


----------



## tokaji

V/R = I

current is proportional to the voltage



Jose Marin said:


> Per ohms law when voltage goes up and resistance stays the same, amperage goes down. 2x 16340 is 8.4v amd 2x 123 is 6.4v.


----------



## F89

bykfixer said:


> Oh, and K2's have protection circuitry. So do Nuon, Duracell and other LifePo's.



The K2 Energy batteries in question don't have a protection circuit and though I haven't looked regarding the others I'm guessing they don't either.


----------



## bykfixer

Funny how their MSDS sheets show them as protected....

Edit: I found some 2.5amp that can take up to 50 amp pulses... I doubt those have trip circuits.


----------



## F89

bykfixer said:


> Funny how their MSDS sheets show them as protected....
> 
> Edit: I found some 2.5amp that can take up to 50 amp pulses... I doubt those have trip circuits.



I have the batteries and the data sheets. They state recommended min discharge under different loads.
To be clear the batteries don't have a protection circuit nor does the data sheet suggest they do.


----------



## bykfixer

F89 said:


> I have the batteries and the data sheets. They state recommended min discharge under different loads.
> To be clear the batteries don't have a protection circuit nor does the data sheet suggest they do.



Really.... is it that big of a deal? 



I saw a youtube on facebook comparing the EDCL2 to a Fenix and it gave a pretty good idea of what to expect for those of us still waiting. It won't light up a whole football field, but a perp at the opposite end will be see-ing spots for a while.


----------



## F89

bykfixer said:


> Really.... is it that big of a deal?



I don't know, is it? I guess it is if someone wants the correct information.
I wasn't trying to upset anyone. You were corrected twice so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## bykfixer

Corrected huh?


----------



## jkevind11

Hmm . Lol


----------



## bykfixer

Welp,

The msds I downloaded was an 18650. I stand corrected.


----------



## Dingle1911

I tried a all of my other K2 cells and my light does NOT function properly when using those batteries. I guess this will be a primaries only light for me.


----------



## bykfixer

Mine departed Compton Ca 3 days ago. Hasn't shown up on a scan since then. 

I'll touch on K2 protective circuits briefly then I'm done.
It seems LifePo4 is a formula known for being very stable. "Not likely to suffer thermal runaway" as it were. So K2 is looking to use them in all kinds of applications including automobiles and electric powered scooters. They say there's only a need for protective circuits if they are used as a "pack". 

So there ya have it fellows. I stand corrected.

Why they don't work in the EDCL2-T? For what seems like for some but not others? 
Perhaps the light is simply asking for more fuel than a LifePo can provide in some instances.


----------



## kj2

Max continuous discharge; 1.2A. If it draws 3.5, then there is your answer.


----------



## Tachead

kj2 said:


> Max continuous discharge; 1.2A. If it draws 3.5, then there is your answer.


The pulse discharge rating will likely be much higher and there is nothing to stop you from drawing more, it just isn't as safe.

Keep in mind that most CR123A's also only have a max continuous discharge rating of 1.5amps.

I would suspect that it is more dangerous to overdraw a CR123A vs a K2123A because I believe Lithium Iron Phosphate is considerably more stable then Lithium Manganese Dioxide.

Either way, I personally wouldn't worry about this flashlights discharge current. Surefire isn't going to sell a dangerous product and expose themselves to unnecessary liability. It has likely been thoroughly tested on a number of cells.


----------



## archimedes

Tachead said:


> ....
> 
> Either way, I personally wouldn't worry about this flashlights discharge current. Surefire isn't going to sell a dangerous product and expose themselves to unnecessary liability. It has likely been thoroughly tested on a number of cells.



*Anything* can fail ... so yes, I do worry about things like discharge current.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?264020-Surefire-G2-Explosion

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?108000-SureFire-M6-batteries-exploded

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?247638-Surefire-explosion


----------



## Tachead

archimedes said:


> *Anything* can fail ... so yes, I do worry about things like discharge current.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?264020-Surefire-G2-Explosion
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?108000-SureFire-M6-batteries-exploded
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?247638-Surefire-explosion



We'll, this light doesn't appear to be exceeding most CR123A's 3.5amp pulse discharge rating. Has anyone actually measured the tailcap current with a quality clamp meter and a piece of thick gauge wire(6 or 8 gauge)? Also, does it have a step-down on high? 

Yes, you are right, anything can fail and Lithium Ion batteries are dangerous but, this isn't the first light to draw high current from primaries and it won't be the last. Luckily, there are many lower output options if the current bothers you. 

Personally, I prefer lights with thermal regulation and low voltage cutoff for their added safety but, that won't stop me from buying a light that has many other features I like. I just make sure to use quality cells, watch the temperature when running on high, and always lockout or remove cells when the light is put in a bag.


----------



## vadimax

This is why I prefer to go EDCL1-T way


----------



## archimedes

Tachead said:


> We'll, this light doesn't appear to be exceeding most CR123A's 3.5amp pulse discharge rating. Has anyone actually measured the tailcap current with a quality clamp meter and a piece of thick gauge wire(6 or 8 gauge)? Also, does it have a step-down on high?
> ....



Yes, I would like to know that information too....


----------



## Jose Marin

archimedes said:


> Yes, I would like to know that information too....



Ive got a fluke 117 with 10 gauge stranded copper leads, one touching battery negative and the other touching body tail threads. 2x sf 123 both 3.1v. I ran it on high for 2 mins straight, started off 3.5 amps, 1 minute settled to 3.2 amps, 1 minute 30 seconds it started to ramp down to 1.5 amps and i turned it off at 2 minutes still running at 1.5 amps


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Good info Jose.

Thanks!!


----------



## the0dore3524

Good info. So if I understand correctly it starts off at 1200 lumens but then quickly drops the output after a minute and a half? Makes sense, and also comforting knowing the batteries don’t have to sustain that insane initial draw.


----------



## Badbeams3

I don't get the interest in this light??? 1200 lumen is...nothing special now days...only 2 levels...5...and all out at 1200, with just a 1 hour run time. What am I missing here?


----------



## archimedes

Jose Marin said:


> Ive got a fluke 117 with 10 gauge stranded copper leads, one touching battery negative and the other touching body tail threads. 2x sf 123 both 3.1v. I ran it on high for 2 mins straight, started off 3.5 amps, 1 minute settled to 3.2 amps, 1 minute 30 seconds it started to ramp down to 1.5 amps and i turned it off at 2 minutes still running at 1.5 amps



... adding my thanks for the above



Badbeams3 said:


> I don't get the interest in this light??? 1200 lumen is...nothing special now days...only 2 levels...5...and all out at 1200, with just a 1 hour run time. What am I missing here?



... tactical UI, I believe


----------



## Badbeams3

archimedes said:


> ... adding my thanks for the above
> 
> 
> 
> ... tactical UI, I believe



Tactical = tailcap clicky...hmm. I was glad to see lights get away from the pen light style switch way back in the day. Guess it's a case of "what's an old fad is new again"...like 3D movies cycle in and out of favor. The word "tactical" always seemed to trigger some folks. But still...seems like a light like the Olight M2R Warrior, for example, offers so much more and also has the rear tailcap "tactical' switch. [h=1][/h]


----------



## bykfixer

Well back when you joined badbeam an E2 was good for about 60 lumens. This one is 20x brighter with a 5 lumen low to boot.
Cannot speak for others but...
For me the charm is the tailcap.


----------



## Modernflame

Jose Marin said:


> Ive got a fluke 117 with 10 gauge stranded copper leads, one touching battery negative and the other touching body tail threads. 2x sf 123 both 3.1v. I ran it on high for 2 mins straight, started off 3.5 amps, 1 minute settled to 3.2 amps, 1 minute 30 seconds it started to ramp down to 1.5 amps and i turned it off at 2 minutes still running at 1.5 amps



Very informative, Jose. Thank you. I wonder, though, what's the output at 1.5 amps?



Badbeams3 said:


> Tactical = tailcap clicky...hmm. I was glad to see lights get away from the pen light style switch way back in the day. Guess it's a case of "what's an old fad is new again"...like 3D movies cycle in and out of favor. The word "tactical" always seemed to trigger some folks. But still...seems like a light like the Olight M2R Warrior, for example, offers so much more and also has the rear tailcap "tactical' switch.



While I'm inclined to agree with your assessment of the term "tactical", I would only point out that the Olight you mentioned has a clicky style switch, whereas the SF has a gas pedal switch. Soft press for low, firm press for high. That is, in my opinion at least, the catchy feature of this new Surefire.


----------



## Badbeams3

bykfixer said:


> Well back when you joined badbeam an E2 was good for about 60 lumens. This one is 20x brighter with a 5 lumen low to boot.
> Cannot speak for others but...
> For me the charm is the tailcap.



Lol...when I joined Surefire only had incandescents...they were about the last company to jump on the LED bandwagon, as replacement bulbs were one of their profit streams.. And for years refused to market lights that could use rechargeables, as they sold regular lithium batteries, a large part of their profits/business model. And I think I remember folks always having to clean the tailcaps...somewhat problematic...if I remember right.


----------



## archimedes

Yes, without getting too far off topic in this thread, I think most would agree that a clicky switch that latches or "locks" into continuously on output would _not_ generally be considered an appropriate "tactical" user interface.


----------



## tokaji

It is very easy to put together a flashlight with a "tactical" switch or with insanely high lumen rating etc. The question what quality grade the final product is? Surefire makes military/professional grade flashlights. Olight makes consumer grade flashlights. Computers/automotive electronics/etc are also being made in different grades.

Quality grade means that it is guaranteed for given product that it does have a failure rate below a certain ppm [part per million]. Higher grade = bigger test coverage in testing before/between/after manufacturing, failsafer design etc-etc. That is what you get with Surefire.


----------



## Badbeams3

Guess I have been very lucky, only had two lights fail. A Zebralight and a Klarus. Other than those two, all good. I find they get replaced just because something smaller and/or brighter comes out year over year. And this insanity I suffer from demands I have the newer brighter better.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Tachead said:


> The pulse discharge rating will likely be much higher and there is nothing to stop you from drawing more, it just isn't as safe.
> 
> Keep in mind that most CR123A's also only have a max continuous discharge rating of 1.5amps.
> 
> I would suspect that it is more dangerous to overdraw a CR123A vs a K2123A because I believe Lithium Iron Phosphate is considerably more stable then Lithium Manganese Dioxide.
> 
> Either way, I personally wouldn't worry about this flashlights discharge current. Surefire isn't going to sell a dangerous product and expose themselves to unnecessary liability. It has likely been thoroughly tested on a number of cells.



I purchased a p60 light engine on Amazon which pulls 3.5 amps so Surefire is not the only one who does it.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Badbeams3 said:


> Lol...when I joined Surefire only had incandescents...they were about the last company to jump on the LED bandwagon, as replacement bulbs were one of their profit streams.. And for years refused to market lights that could use rechargeables, as they sold regular lithium batteries, a large part of their profits/business model. And I think I remember folks always having to clean the tailcaps...somewhat problematic...if I remember right.



You were one of the first. CPF started in 2000.


----------



## vadimax

Flashlight Dave said:


> I purchased a p60 light engine on Amazon which pulls 3.5 amps so Surefire is not the only one who does it.



There is a category of people that drive the red light just because “they need to”, but this does not mean it is safe


----------



## Daniel_sk

I think I am okay with the way surefire has solved this - the flashlight tries to squeeze as much power as possible during the first minute and then it will step down. In most situations you need the high output for a brief moment to check something in the distance or in a tactical situation where you surprise / blind the attacker. The EDCL2 high mode is not meant for constant on in the high mode. Next time you turn it on it will again try to deliver as many lumens as possible.


----------



## tokaji

+1

Yes, it is not a household/utility flashlight, but a tactical one from a tactical company.



Daniel_sk said:


> I think I am okay with the way surefire has solved this - the flashlight tries to squeeze as much power as possible during the first minute and then it will step down. In most situations you need the high output for a brief moment to check something in the distance or in a tactical situation where you surprise / blind the attacker. The EDCL2 high mode is not meant for constant on in the high mode. Next time you turn it on it will again try to deliver as many lumens as possible.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

vadimax said:


> There is a category of people that drive the red light just because “they need to”, but this does not mean it is safe


True but they don't seem to be blowing up right and left either. Maybe Surefire has a grip on this. I and it seems others here have some confidence in Surefire that they at least don't want to put out a product that will cause law suits in the future.


----------



## bykfixer

Daniel_sk said:


> I think I am okay with the way surefire has solved this - the flashlight tries to squeeze as much power as possible during the first minute and then it will step down. In most situations you need the high output for a brief moment to check something in the distance or in a tactical situation where you surprise / blind the attacker. The EDCL2 high mode is not meant for constant on in the high mode. Next time you turn it on it will again try to deliver as many lumens as possible.



Just clicked your A2 link. :bow:
Wow!! 

I say that to share a potential idea for this EDCL2-T...
An AZ2 head mod. I have one in the mail scheduled to arrive a day or so after the scheduled delivery of the new SureFire with a gas pedal switch. If it works it'll be an A2 type E light. If it doesn't, well I can always enjoy a TIR beam with the addition of 4 flooders beside the pencil beam in a sorta Max Vision E2D platform.

And in regards to the max draw.... I recently brought up that concern with a trusted coleague and friend who reminded me of the M6. This is not the first SureFire to push the envelope.


----------



## teak

No tactitian today but I did get my edcl2. My version has a low pretty close to my factory LX2. Ita just slightly dimmer. The beam is great and not as tight as my LX2. The tint is in the neutral side with no wierd green or other awful tint. Will wait for dark bit I believe we might have a winner here!


----------



## teak




----------



## bykfixer

I wanted to check CPF on my way home to see if yours had arrived but thought it not a great idea in 5-oclock traffic.
Glad to see you got it.

Mine is loaded onto an outgoing truck for tomorrow... and I'm going to be out of town for two days... dawg-gonnit!

I'm one step closer to a potential E2 Aviator...




AZ2 head arrived





Basically same length. 
Photo doesn't correctly show that, but it is. 
The idea was to try it on an EDCL-1T. On an EB1c only the low beam works so there went that idea.
On the E2D all five LED's light up for an older LED E beam with lots of flood. 

Hopefully the EDCL-2T it can do low and high...


----------



## Zamp

Got mine today, unfortunately the head only functions in high mode when on the A2L body, must have a different resistor in the two state switch. Kinda bummed about not having that lego option.


----------



## RobertMM

Low mode is close to the roughly 30-40 lumen low on the LX2, so we can expect not the stated 60 hours but closer to 30 hours on fresh primaries?


----------



## teak

LX2 on low







Edcl2 on low


----------



## bykfixer

Not to stray too far off topic...
But is that a Johnny Lightning track?

That's a mighty bright _5 lumens_. Wow!!


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Not to stray too far off topic...
> But is that a Johnny Lightning track?
> 
> That's a mighty bright _5 lumens_. Wow!!


Lol. I just looked and nothing states johnny lightning. Just hot wheels. My son does love it though. [emoji2] 

And yes. Much brighter then I was expecting for the low. Hopefully my tactitian is the same way. 

Also. I tried the edcl2 head on the lx2 body and it worked just like it did on the edcl2 body. Same low. However. The lx2 head on the edcl2 body only yielded one mode. High. No low mode.


----------



## Zamp

So the EDCL2-T head seams to work on my A2L body with primaries but with a 16650 its high mode only (same 16650 works for low and high in the EDCL2-T body).


----------



## teak

Some night shots. Distance to grain bin is roughly 80 yards. 

Lx2





Edcl2





Just for fun. M6 on a fivemega 3-16650 with a new lumens factory imr m6 bulb 1000 bulb lumens.


----------



## teak

Also. Keeppower 16650 2500 mah fits like others have stated. Light works like normal with the exception of the low beimg more like the printed 5 lumen low. No flickering.


----------



## bykfixer

Nice pix.

Johnny Lightning was Hot Wheels competition in the late 60's and early 70's. Hot Wheels had the backing of Mattel. Johhny Lightning was owned by Topper. 
In 2009 JohnnyLightning made a comeback under a different owner, which was why I asked. 

Anyway it sounds like the AZ2 idea may not work...
Thanks for the awesome photos and details.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Nice pix.
> 
> Johnny Lightning was Hot Wheels competition in the late 60's and early 70's. Hot Wheels had the backing of Mattel. Johhny Lightning was owned by Topper.
> In 2009 JohnnyLightning made a comeback under a different owner, which was why I asked.
> 
> Anyway it sounds like the AZ2 idea may not work...
> Thanks for the awesome photos and details.


Ahhh. I dont personally remember Johnny lightning but it was a little before my time. Lol.

Glad my crummy pics helped a bit. I will say I didnt have very high hopes for this light when it was first released. I now however have been wrong about it. My only complaint is the lack of a lanyard ring. The new tir lense is a home run compared to years past. Some may debate its not as good because of the lack of lux and the less tighter beam. I personally like the added spill. I will have a tough time deciding if the tactitian is anywhere close to this!


----------



## stephenthesuave

I'll add a +1 for SF to reintroduce the outdoorsman lights using their new tech.

I'd like to see 5 low/2-300 high with either a TIR or the MV beam. 

I'm sure it wouldn't be for everyone, but similarly I'm not sure 5/1200 is for me.


----------



## F89

teak said:


> Ahhh. I dont personally remember Johnny lightning but it was a little before my time. Lol.
> 
> Glad my crummy pics helped a bit. I will say I didnt have very high hopes for this light when it was first released. I now however have been wrong about it. My only complaint is the lack of a lanyard ring. The new tir lense is a home run compared to years past. Some may debate its not as good because of the lack of lux and the less tighter beam. I personally like the added spill. I will have a tough time deciding if the tactitian is anywhere close to this!



Is it a new TIR lens?
My guess is it's the same as the one in the XPG2 driven EB1/E1D except it uses an XPL.


----------



## teak

F89 said:


> Is it a new TIR lens?
> My guess is it's the same as the one in the XPG2 driven EB1/E1D except it uses an XPL.


Yes that is correct. Latest version when they went to the big head.


----------



## F89

teak said:


> Yes that is correct. Latest version when they went to the big head.



Not a bad thing. I don't mind it as far as TIR goes.


----------



## teak

F89 said:


> Not a bad thing. I don't mind it as far as TIR goes.


No. It looks good. Very useful.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

teak said:


>



How about a shot of the tail cap? It looks really shallow compared to the past lights.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Ordered mine today and they told me it was backordered. Did not give a date but did say the Tactician was backordered to the 18th.


----------



## teak

Flashlight Dave said:


> How about a shot of the tail cap? It looks really shallow compared to the past lights.


It is shallow but works very well. Much better feel then the EB2T line was. Travel is normal. Here is a pic


----------



## Daniel_sk

kj2 said:


> Noorloos Specialist Equipment.



If anyone from Europe is considering ordering an EDCL2-T from them - they don't actually have it in stock (even though the site says so). I also asked about cheaper shipping options - with an negative reply.


----------



## teak

Ok here is my view on the tactitian compared to the edcl2. 

I used both tonight around the house as well as outside. Size goes to the tactitian for sure. As well as the ability to attach a lanyard. The tactitian seems to run more normal on a 16650 over the edcl2. The edcl2 works fine on a 16650 with the exception of the low losing output. 

The maxvision beam is great. Nice tint. Id say around 5500k. Low is closer to the rated 5 lumens. Low is fairly useful as long as you are up close. Say out to 10 feet. High is very nice and is very wide. Useful to about 50 yards. You can see further of course but as far as identifying a person or animal, 50 yards is good. 

The interface is fine. Sure beats cycling through modes like eb1, ed1 etc. However. It isnt as quick going from one mode to the other of course. I still prefer how the interface is on the tactitian over the said eb2 etc. The pocket clip is robust and it will take some extra effort to break it. I do like that. I dont have a problem with the bezel up. Some may. 

Overall the tactitian is a great improvement over many of the older offerings. E2D EB2 etc. 

As for the edcl2. Size wise is ok but bigger then id like. Doesnt have an easy way to attach a lanyard. Interface is to me the best there is. Lx2 a2 l1 etc gas pedal switch. This latest version works very well. Nice travel and a great feel. The low is higher then the rated 5 lumens. Pretty close to the lx2. Using low on this light is very useful and low is pretty much all thats needed for general use. Beam wise is pretty wide. Much wider then the old tir of lx2 and others. Also better to me then the g2 led that was used in the 500 lumen eb2 e2dlu etc. High is a thing of beauty. Tint wise id say close to 4500k. Better throw then tactitian obviously due to the tir. Spill is very good as well and only giving the tactitian a slight edge in that department. To me the edcl2 is easier to use both modes due to the gas pedal tailcap, thats pretty obvious though. I really like them both and I'm going to keep them both. However if I had to choose just one id probably go with the edcl2. 

Below is a pic of the tactitian and the edcl2. Grain bin is roughly 80 yards. 

Tactician





Edcl2


----------



## bykfixer

Life on my street before EDCL2-T





After





The throw pic.

AZ2 is high only. Dratz.
E2D tailcap threads on but not "deep" enough to make this a Z68 clicky. 

Now it's back to work. Yup, drove 2 hours in snow, grabbed light off my porch, did pix and now headed back in a snow storm.

I think I'm a flashaholic....


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Life on my street before EDCL2-T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The throw pic.
> 
> AZ2 is high only. Dratz.
> E2D tailcap threads on but not "deep" enough to make this a Z68 clicky.
> 
> Now it's back to work. Yup, drove 2 hours in snow, grabbed light off my porch, did pix and now headed back in a snow storm.
> 
> I think I'm a flashaholic....


Best comment of the month. Lol. Great pics.


----------



## the0dore3524

Great pics guys! Thanks for beamshots and thoughts [emoji106]


----------



## RobertMM

+1 on the best comment. 
Wow, this thing throws certainly well enough for most use and does so over a wide swath. 
Very nice low mode too.
Now, Surefire, how about a thicker gauge steel for the two way clip?

That would be my other gripe, aside from the lower output on high and low using 16650.


----------



## bykfixer

2am hotel room comments:

The tailcap works on a backup for a lo/hi EB1 twisty. Yay!!
Backup tailcap makes this a hi only clicky. Yay!!

The KE2G fits other E bodies. (Read incan to retina scorcher) 
Longer/deeper tailcap won't. 

(Edit) The KE2G does not light when screwed onto an EB1 with a primary. (End edit)

New two way clip is more flexible. (Read potential better fatigue resistance) I'll likely drill mine for attaching a lanyard. 

The low? Boy if that's only 5 lumens.... it's a mighty bright 5 lumens. The beam is dispersed compared to the 5 of my Backup and I have a 3 lumen Rayovac with a magnifier lens that lights a room about as well as the EDCL2, so.... yeah it could be the magic of the TIR....

Grip is better than older E's, yet ergonomics are such that it shouldn't snag when quick deploy is a need. The knurls are 6P deep, yet flats are not flat they're rounded.

Beam is cool white. I cannot see any green on low or high. I think SureFire has a winner here. My retinas are begging me to quit fiddling with it indoors (in a lit room).... definitely an outdoor light.

Only change I'd want in combat would be less sheen in the finish. If I were a soldier I'd krylon the body flat black because of the slight sheen. Like I said, I'll figure a way to attach a lanyard so I could use that whopping KE2G head as a ball peen hammer type centrifugal device. Other than that this baby is good to go in my mind.


----------



## JJRG

bykfixer said:


> 2am hotel room comments:
> 
> The tailcap works on a backup for a lo/hi EB1 twisty. Yay!!
> Backup tailcap makes this a hi only clicky. Yay!!
> 
> The KE2G fits other E bodies. (Read incan to retina scorcher)
> Longer/deeper tailcap won't.
> 
> (Edit) The KE2G does not light when screwed onto an EB1 with a primary. (End edit)
> 
> New two way clip is more flexible. (Read potential better fatigue resistance) I'll likely drill mine for attaching a lanyard.
> 
> The low? Boy if that's only 5 lumens.... it's a mighty bright 5 lumens. The beam is dispersed compared to the 5 of my Backup and I have a 3 lumen Rayovac with a magnifier lens that lights a room about as well as the EDCL2, so.... yeah it could be the magic of the TIR....
> 
> Grip is better than older E's, yet ergonomics are such that it shouldn't snag when quick deploy is a need. The knurls are 6P deep, yet flats are not flat they're rounded.
> 
> Beam is cool white. I cannot see any green on low or high. I think SureFire has a winner here. My retinas are begging me to quit fiddling with it indoors (in a lit room).... definitely an outdoor light.
> 
> Only change I'd want in combat would be less sheen in the finish. If I were a soldier I'd krylon the body flat black because of the slight sheen. Like I said, I'll figure a way to attach a lanyard so I could use that whopping KE2G head as a ball peen hammer type centrifugal device. Other than that this baby is good to go in my mind.
> 
> Too intense for small room clearing in my mind, more of a warehouse raid or outdoor cops and robbers light.



I’ve not had any issues working structures with it, FYI. So, that’s going to be technique dependent more than anything.


----------



## bykfixer

No disagreement there JJ. 

I was in a bit of a sleepless wrought brain drain'd frame of thinking and had zapped my retinas about 50 times trying out lego ideas when I wrote that "outdoor" comment.

I was in a small hotel room with shiney white walls to boot. 
You guys dun good here I did not mean to imply to anyone otherwise. My appologies if it came off that way. You're the expert(s). I'm just an enthusiast.

The "outdoor" portion of the comments removed from post 484.


----------



## tokaji

Does somebody has a runtime graph for this light?


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> No disagreement there JJ.
> 
> I was in a bit of a sleepless wrought brain drain'd frame of thinking and had zapped my retinas about 50 times trying out lego ideas when I wrote that "outdoor" comment.
> 
> I was in a small hotel room with shiney white walls to boot.
> You guys dun good here I did not mean to imply to anyone otherwise. My appologies if it came off that way. You're the expert(s). I'm just an enthusiast.
> 
> The "outdoor" portion of the comments removed from post 484.


I have to agree with your comment Byk. 1200 lumens(especially when using a relatively tightly focused optic) is much more then needed for indoor clearing unless you are in a warehouse or something. Most people even find the X300 to be a little much for close quarters indoors and it is only 600 lumens. Too much output indoors(especially when cool white) just causes huge glare and can hurt the operators eyes and make it hard for him/her to focus. That is not what you want when you are in a high stress situation and your life is at risk.

I agree with your original opinion that this light is likely better suited to outdoors and large building use(in a weapon accompanying clearing role anyway).


----------



## bykfixer

My issue was I kept beaming it a glossy eggshell colored wall 6 feet (2 meter) away and was still seeing spots while typing. 

I'll say this about my reason for buying this light. One night at work my body was worn out like a cloth after like 23 -11 to15 hr days on my feet. Some folks were installing guardrail about 100 yards away. I had left a reflective object at their stopping point. At one point I was curious how much they had left to do and beamed my EB1c (200 version) on the area and the reflector showed me they were nearly done so I walked that way doing my "10% bolt tightened" check while heading that way.

The Facebook page for JJRG had a beam-shot of the new EDCL2-T and I thought "man I gotta get one of those". So an order was placed right then and there. 

Now the lanyard idea, at least for me has nothing to do with combat or self defense. At times my job has me inspecting manholes as deep as 35 to 50 feet (12-15m). Some have dirty water, some have sewerage. I DO NOT WANT TO DROP MY LIGHT IN ONE-UH THOSE. But the beam is perfect for shining into a dark tube during daylight sunshine. 

Last night when I first opened it and tried it out I used it to turn off my neighbors light sensing porch light from across the street. That was plenty of KCD to this operator. It was exactly like I hoped it would be. A tight beam like that EB1 with a wide berth of spill yet still allowed my peripherals to remain night vision adapted.

Whatever number the low is... I can see it being very, very useful for a lot of tasks. The travel of the twisty will take some getting used to as it's a bit longer than I'm used to but the 'gas pedal' effect is perfect (to me). If you don't want to accidently hit high, that should not be an issue. But it isn't like you have to put out massive pressure to activate it either. Applying pressure to acheive low to high feels just like my A2 with a rubber button cover that is a bit stiffer. The button is only slightly protruding so if you do the bezel up thing you won't have to twist to lockout to prevent accidental activation. It's no tailstander. But I don't miss a shroud either.

It's an easy flashlight to like.


----------



## Ferret

I have done a few building searches looking for suspects with this light. I have not had an issue using the light indoors.


----------



## Tachead

I have a question guys. How does this gas pedal style switch work? Does the head control the mode switching or does the tailcap with a resistor or something? So, if I put a Malkoff VME head on this, for instance, with a standard single mode P60 dropin would the tailcap give it the two modes(high & low) still? Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer

It's seems to be combo of head and a tailcap thing TH.
I just tried a VME with an M61 and it was high only. 

Using the gas pedal on my EB1 worked fine. Lo/hi just like the EDCL2


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> It's seems to be combo of head and a tailcap thing TH.
> I just tried a VME with an M61 and it was high only.
> 
> Using the gas pedal on my EB1 worked fine. Lo/hi just like the EDCL2



Thanks byk, I really appreciate you trying it for me:thumbsup:. 

It appears they only work together. Archi clued me into this thread which talks about it more...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385057-Surefire-Malkoff-Lego-questions

Man I wish Surefire would offer some neutral white options:mecry:.


----------



## bykfixer

I'm kinda new to the legacy SureFire lego thing. I've tried all kinds of brands and models for various contraptions since joining, but just recently got into 'E light lego'.

So when you asked if the VME/Malkoff works with the gas pedal I was like "ew, ew... I can try that"... grab lights, try lego, get results and post results...
Thanks for that link btw. Good read.

My wife sees me at the dinner table often now with hat on backwards grinning like a 3rd grader who just heard a kid burp the alphabet while using a pile of lights trying this n that out. 

And one small but important detail about the EDCL2-T nobody has discussed....
Yes it comes with a SureFire sticker.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> I'm kinda new to the legacy SureFire lego thing. I've tried all kinds of brands and models for various contraptions since joining, but just recently got into 'E light lego'.
> 
> So when you asked if the VME/Malkoff works with the gas pedal I was like "ew, ew... I can try that"... grab lights, try lego, get results and post results...
> Thanks for that link btw. Good read.
> 
> My wife sees me at the dinner table often now with hat on backwards grinning like a 3rd grader who just heard a kid burp the alphabet while using a pile of lights trying this n that out.
> 
> And one small but important detail about the EDCL2-T nobody has discussed....
> Yes it comes with a SureFire sticker.



I don't really need anymore flashlights as I just bought three but, I am starting to get the itch to play lego.


----------



## teak

Well its been a few days since I received my edcl2 and tactician. I carried the tactician on wednesday. Every other day since ive had the Edcl2. I have always loved the 2 stage gas pedal tailcap. In my opinion there isnt a better interface then that. I carried a lx2 and a2 back and forth for around 10 years. A2 being first of course. I always disliked clicky tailcaps and hate mutimode lights that cycle through by a quick tap of the switch. 

I will probably end up carrying both and using the tactician as the back up.


----------



## TacticianMV

That EDCL-2T is really impressive. If I were a cop, I might want that plus the Tactician or 1T for indoors, and just carry them both.

TEAK - <I will probably end up carrying both and using the tactician as the back up.>

Yes.


----------



## TacticianMV

I wish someone would make 3rd party pocket clips.


----------



## bykfixer

Folks have spoken about the low being more than 5 lumens.
I'm not trying to dispute that. Whatever the number is it's mighty bright.
Earlier this evening in dim light I grabbed the EDCL sitting on my coffee table near a 180 lumen Coast G25 with 4 floody LED's that usually lives there... and it was nearby.
I shined it across the room and if not for the much warmer tint I'd have thought it was the Coast!!! Across the room things were lit up better than with that Coast.




Easy to get confused in this light.

Then I took out my little 3 lumens for $3 Rayovac and cast it on a white wall next to the EDCL. The EDCL beam is vastly wider, yet when I placed the spot of the Rayovac over the EDCL it was a surprise...




Camera sensor was overwhelmed...
But the spot of the Rayovac could be seen over top of the spot of the EDCL.
So my theory is that somehow SureFire has done a "hand is quicker than the eye" trick with their newest TIR system and caused whatever the output... 5-15, 22... to appear a ton brighter than the numbers suggest. 

Whatever the output, I will probably use this light on low at times I know 20-30 lumens would be ideal. At 2am nature calls my trusty A2 with it's floody low is going to be preferred no doubt. But during wake'd hours the EDCL low setting will be great.

Edit: I just tried an EagTac 17650 in it. Low was about as bright as an incan Solitaire with a new battery. High was still retina seering, but with primaries I was see-ing spots again... so I don't think it was full output on high either. Word of caution; don't turn this light on high facing down when standing over a glass top table. Ugh!! End edit.


----------



## xdayv

Anyone has a side-by-side photo with E2D? (pls bear if I missed a previous post).


----------



## teak

Out using the tactician and edcl2 with lanyards tonight wrapped over may hand as to be able to use both hands for various tasks. I drilled a hole in the edcl2 pocket clip and ran shock cord through it. With the edcl2 I am still able to twist the tailcap to constant on if I need too. Cannot do that with the tactician due to the placement of the lanyard ring and the short length of the body and tailcap.


----------



## bykfixer

Ya beat me to it Teak.

And my hatz off to ya for drilling a hole at the peak. Good night Irene! That must've a real touch n go at first, until you got a bite started.





I opted for a hole in the flat part. 
For two reasons really. First off holy crap is it hard to drill at the peak. But second, I wondered if removing material from the bend area might weaken the clip. 
I use point n shoot camera wrist lanyards that can be had 10 for $5 at the big A or eBay. They are similar to the ones SureFire put on the A2.





I have some Olight lanyards that can cinch up on your wrist but chose the loose fitting kind for the slack that allows various grips while pushing on the gas pedal or one hand twist. 

Like Teak said, it allows you to use both hands in a nano second by just letting go of the light.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Ya beat me to it Teak.
> 
> And my hatz off to ya for drilling a hole at the peak. Good night Irene! That must've a real touch n go at first, until you got a bite started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for a hole in the flat part.
> For two reasons really. First off holy crap is it hard to drill at the peak. But second, I wondered if removing material from the bend area might weaken the clip.
> I use point n shoot camera wrist lanyards that can be had 10 for $5 at the big A or eBay. They are similar to the ones SureFire put on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Olight lanyards that can cinch up on your wrist but chose the loose fitting kind for the slack that allows various grips while pushing on the gas pedal or one hand twist.
> 
> Like Teak said, it allows you to use both hands in a nano second by just letting go of the light.


Ha. Yes I put some thought into weakening the clip at that point by drilling a hole there. It wasnt bad drilling. I used my spring loaded countersink punch. Figure we will see how it holds up. 

Also this is how I use my lanyard. [emoji2]


----------



## bykfixer

I did some reading about the proper use for lanyards in tactical situations and the way you use yours was well spoken of. Some wrapped it over their hand and when dropping the light their thumb was the "hook". 
I'm just used to carrying it wrapped around my wrist from carrying SLR cameras that way when hiking. When a stumble resulted in "oops-dropped the camera" my expensive glass didn't hit the ground as a result. 

I also figured out how to use the lanyard like you do when insta-grab from a bezel down pocket carry with lanyard drooping outside is required. CPF rules dictate no speak of use as a weapon, but if you ever saw Death Wish 3, the scene with a sock full of quarters applies.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> I did some reading about the proper use for lanyards in tactical situations and the way you use yours was well spoken of. Some wrapped it over their hand and when dropping the light their thumb was the "hook".
> I'm just used to carrying it wrapped around my wrist from carrying SLR cameras that way when hiking. When a stumble resulted in "oops-dropped the camera" my expensive glass didn't hit the ground as a result.
> 
> I also figured out how to use the lanyard like you do when insta-grab from a bezel down pocket carry with lanyard drooping outside is required. CPF rules dictate no speak of use as a weapon, but if you ever saw Death Wish 3, the scene with a sock full of quarters applies.


Death wish 3. Lol. Old Charlie! Yes we all have our ways dont we. Its too bad there isnt enough room under thr tailcap to attach a lanyard ring there. Like the old 6p g2 days. I looked at it and there isnt enough clearence between the tailcap and the body to be able use a ring and also screw the tailcap down for constant on.


----------



## Tachead

teak said:


> Death wish 3. Lol. Old Charlie! Yes we all have our ways dont we. Its too bad there isnt enough room under thr tailcap to attach a lanyard ring there. Like the old 6p g2 days. I looked at it and there isnt enough clearence between the tailcap and the body to be able use a ring and also screw the tailcap down for constant on.


What about putting a lanyard ring under the tailcap end cap?

Like the Surefire Z12 or Solarforce L2-LR1.

Would the tailcap still function correctly?


----------



## teak

Tachead said:


> What about putting a lanyard ring under the tailcap end cap?


Like under the button shroud? Like the tactician is? If thats your thought. I did think about that but the tailcap would have to be machined down.


----------



## Tachead

teak said:


> Like under the button shroud? Like the tactician is? If thats your thought. I did think about that but the tailcap would have to be machined down.


Yes. 

Why would the tailcap have to be machined? Are the threads not long enough or would it then not hold the rubber boot down properly? 

The Solarforce L2-LR1 for instance look pretty thin. Maybe thinner then the Surefire Z12.


----------



## teak

Im not for certain beings I havent taken that shroud off but I would imagine the threads arent long enough to accommodate having that under it. Now it is possible to use the lanyard ring you shown under the tailcap like a 6p or g2. You probably couldnt ger constant on high however.


----------



## bykfixer

Waaaaaaaay to big for the E size lights.
Good thought though.

There's still enough gap between the tailcap and body to get full time high... 

Too late for mine as it's already drilled, but perhaps a custom made can be done via a wrap of thin wire between the tailcap and body with a way to hold a lanyard.



Man, I really, really, really like the low on this thing. It's like having a 1200 lumen G2x Pro with a gas pedal instead of a clicky.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Waaaaaaaay to big for the E size lights.
> Good thought though.
> 
> There's still enough gap between the tailcap and body to get full time high...
> 
> Too late for mine as it's already drilled, but perhaps a custom made can be done via a wrap of thin wire between the tailcap and body with a way to hold a lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I really, really, really like the low on this thing. It's like having a 1200 lumen G2x Pro with a gas pedal instead of a clicky.



Thanks for the info on tube size and space under the tailcap Byk:thumbsup:.

That's good to know. Maybe a piece of tightly tied Micro Cord would work. You could then attach the shock cord to that. Or, maybe the Tactician's ring would fit? I just don't think I could bring myself to drill a hole in the clip. Especially when these are already prone to breaking and it would likely void the warranty.


----------



## Daniel_sk

I found this picture on instagram - it seems like this guy added a lanyard ring between the tailcap and body. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BdWNEv5nsas/?taken-by=texaspistolero
I will try to ask him if he purchased it somewhere or it's home-made. Anyway I would personally prefer a plastic (not too brittle) ring in that place - so that it can break just in case (such as the SF A2 lanyard attachment) and to prevent scratching the tailcap/body after every twist. 

Here is cropped part of the image with a little zoom:


----------



## teak

Daniel_sk said:


> I found this picture on instagram - it seems like this guy added a lanyard ring between the tailcap and body.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BdWNEv5nsas/?taken-by=texaspistolero
> I will try to ask him if he purchased it somewhere or it's home-made. Anyway I would personally prefer a plastic (not too brittle) ring in that place - so that it can break just in case (such as the SF A2 lanyard attachment) and to prevent scratching the tailcap/body after every twist.
> 
> Here is cropped part of the image with a little zoom:


Hmm. Yes. Ive been going to make one out of plastic. Just need to find the right material. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Tachead

Maybe someone can convince Surefire to make one for it and sell them as an accessory.


----------



## bykfixer

More epicness from Daniel.

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer

This evening I went for a cholesterol reducer in a foggy drizzle as a warm trend has moved in over our frozen/barely thawed surroundings with an E2D in my left jacket pocket and EDCL2-T in my right one. The earth seemed to be smoking. 

Part of my thinking was to see how well the new retina scorcher cuts through fog and part was to compare the low to my E2D Tana singLED putting out about 25 lumens. 

My initial thought was to pretend I was Rumplestiltskin who fell asleep in 1998 with a SureFire E2D in my pocket and awoke to find somebody had left this updated version from late 2017. 

Well the 2-T absolutely destroyed the fog. When held overhead it definitely made the fog illuminate but holy cow it seemed to be boiling the water molecules. The E2D on the other hand shone nicely through the fog but my 110 lumen singLED was weak beyond 25 feet where I could easily see 100 with the 2-T. 
(Now my 200 lumen EB1c easily outhrew the 2-T in it's small tunnel beam area. It drilled a hole through the fog like a hot ice pick through butter.)

(Side note: Ok, carrying a few lights I tried different lights of similar beam and brightness to each other to see if tint can make a difference in cutting through the fog. My slight green tint'd EB1c and G2x Pro definitely cut better than cool white, neutral and some incan numbers. 
I speculate SureFire uses the tint to cut through gun smoke. )

All that took place in a dark cul-de-sac. So I placed the E2D and 2-T in my hand with a wrist lanyard on each and set out for a brisk walk with the singLED set on 25-ish lumens and the 2-T on low. I purposely filled my mind with distracting thought like math problems and spelling words so I'd not think about carrying the lights and let things occur naturally. 
After a few minutes of letting things take place by second nature I pondered the experience.
Carrying the E2D bezel down was natural. Cigar style was also natural. The 2-T felt more natural carried overhand style while my arm was draped. I think it was because with a clicky the light was kinda stuck at whatever it was set on if instant action took place. No time to scroll through settings. No reason to keep the thumb over the button. But with the twisty set on low my mind instinctively held my thumb over the button in case the need to romp on the button happened. It was not as natural a feeling for say... dog walking. But if faced with the potential for danger the 2-T was definitely the one to have. 

The low-ish beam of the singLED mimics an incan E1e. A nice little dot for up to 35 feet away and a bit of spill. The low on the 2-T was more spread out yet had a defined spot. Again more confidence was felt at a brisk pace. Because it's wet and slippery where I live I stayed on pavement. But I believe on a wooded path with roots and what-not creating unsure footing, the 2-T would do very well at providing enough light sideways but still toss forward enough light to find potential tripping hazards. 

A few times when pavement got near the local woods I made sure to approach the woodline and jam on the high beam of the 2-T. Not once did light bouncing off of nearby objects cause me to squint or become uncomfortable. 

I'm going to replace the loose fitting camera lanyard with one that cinches up to the wrist on the EDCL2-T as the loose fitting one felt less than positively attached to my wrist while carrying the light with my thumb on the button and arm draped. Other than that it was an easy light to get used to. Bezel up or bezel down was fine for me. But I do like to pluck my lights from their fasten point by sliding my fingers through the loop of a lanyard. Bezel down is best for that when the lanyard is at the tail end. 





Found a classic Streamlight lanyard in my parts box.


Overall I still prefer the confindence I feel carrying PK's FL2 LE and it's beam in most conditions including fog, yet this EDCL2-T is definitely one I'll carry along with it.


----------



## teak

Nice usage write up! I have been carrying te edcl2 exclusively. My new tactician just sits on a shelf. [emoji2]


----------



## bykfixer

I can see why some would prefer the Tactician. And others the EDCL2-T. 

Before seeing photos of the beam I was thinking "if this thing has a beam like an EB1c I can use it to announce a grand opening of a car dealer flood light" type thing.

But I'm glad it is like it is. It brightly lights the distance my 53 year old eyes can see focused well, yet the lack of "max spill" keeps my night adapted peripherals adapted. It's just like my favorite pencil beams....only brighter, much brighter. 

I doubt a Tactician is in my plans, nor an EDCL-1T.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> *I can see why some would prefer the Tactician. And others the EDCL2-T.*
> 
> Before seeing photos of the beam I was thinking "if this thing has a beam like an EB1c I can use it to announce a grand opening of a car dealer flood light" type thing.
> 
> But I'm glad it is like it is. It brightly lights the distance my 53 year old eyes can see focused well, yet the lack of "max spill" keeps my night adapted peripherals adapted. It's just like my favorite pencil beams....only brighter, much brighter.
> 
> I doubt a Tactician is in my plans, nor an EDCL-1T.



Yep, I agree. 

I think people need to keep in mind the design purpose of the Tactician. It is designed primarily as a handgun accompaniment light. When using a handgun it will mainly be for close to medium range tasks and often indoors in tighter quarters. The tacticians beam profile is superior for this task as it will light your surroundings better, better aid in situational awareness, and cause less glare. It's interface is also better tailored to high stress situations with its momentary tailcap and better hidden low mode interface. 

The EDCL2-T on the other hand has the edge for an all around light though with it's convenient gas pedal interface and multipurpose beam profile. It will likely be better suited and liked by people who just want a light for general tasks.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Agreed.

I shutter when I read implications that a light is no good because of X, Y or Z. The only light that's no good is a light that no longer works. And even then it's good for storing matches, a paper weight or spare parts for one that does work. 

SureFire has long had a big roster of "purposed" lighting tools. One fits a given task better than another. And no perfect one for every task. 

History has forgotten speeches PK used to give at early SHOT Show events on the "3V's" of lighting tools. 
1) variable output
2) variable colors
3) variable beams.
He said only one that does all 3 is the perfect lighting tool. He tried to invent one, but found an interface that does all of those would have too many weak points either in user friendly (read quick thinking) scenarios or physical breakdown in a must work everytime situation. 

He said recently he still has that goal in mind while he does his consultant thing. He indicated that even if someone else does that someday he'll be happy that _somebody_ figured out how to. 

Until that day arrives we just have to pick which compromise fits our purpose the best. Folks posting likes and dislikes about new models is what helps others decide which is best for them. 

Some read blogs and facebook pages for their info. Some read CPF posts. And I've at least one beam shot from the EDCL2-T, borrowed from a facebook post, edited and posted here in this thread, then the edited one was borrowed from here and posted on another facebook post. 

That was cool in my view. And it may have helped a blog/facebook reader decide one way or another if it was the light for them.


----------



## Daniel_sk

I am decided on the EDCL2-T, I am just waiting until it shows up on eBay from a seller that offers international shipping. Sadly SureFire prohibits the regular e-shops from selling them outside of US. Or if I find someone that will forward the package to me. 
Right now what I see as downsides is the length of the flashlight (compared to other 2x CR123A) and the missing lanyard attachment (can be solved). It's not a universal flashlight, and it's too big for me for regular "urban" EDC - but I have the SF Sidekick for that purpose.


----------



## tokaji

CPF and flashlight review sites are very helpful for me. I do not want to buy a flashlight without checking the beamshots/runtime first. Based on CPF beamshots/opinions, I won't buy the Tactician. It doesn't fit into my purpose. Now, I'm waiting for an EDCL2-T runtime graph. EDCL2-T may will replace my Fury (my current backyard checking light), which has a surprisingly wide beam, and about the same effective throw as my 200lm 6px, and it is bulky. It lights up everything but the throw of the EDCL2 is appealing.


----------



## tokaji

I'm checking the ebay every day for edcl2, but only saw an USED Tactican 



Daniel_sk said:


> I am decided on the EDCL2-T, I am just waiting until it shows up on eBay from a seller that offers international shipping. Sadly SureFire prohibits the regular e-shops from selling them outside of US. Or if I find someone that will forward the package to me.
> Right now what I see as downsides is the length of the flashlight (compared to other 2x CR123A) and the missing lanyard attachment (can be solved). It's not a universal flashlight, and it's too big for me for regular "urban" EDC - but I have the SF Sidekick for that purpose.


----------



## Daniel_sk

You can set up an email notification for a search on eBay. Btw. two days ago there was a EDCL1-T for sale for $119.99 (+ $22 shipping to Europe), pretty good deal in case I would be looking for it. It sold quickly.


----------



## tokaji

If an EDCL2 will appear on ebay, that one will be yours. I still waiting for opinions about this light.



Daniel_sk said:


> You can set up an email notification for a search on eBay. Btw. two days ago there was a EDCL1-T for sale for $119.99 (+ $22 shipping to Europe), pretty good deal in case I would be looking for it. It sold quickly.


----------



## vadimax

tokaji said:


> CPF and flashlight review sites are very helpful for me. I do not want to buy a flashlight without checking the beamshots/runtime first. Based on CPF beamshots/opinions, I won't buy the Tactician. It doesn't fit into my purpose. Now, I'm waiting for an EDCL2-T runtime graph. EDCL2-T may will replace my Fury (my current backyard checking light), which has a surprisingly wide beam, and about the same effective throw as my 200lm 6px, and it is bulky. It lights up everything but the throw of the EDCL2 is appealing.



Strange enough. My Fury sample features a throw oriented beam  How may that happen?


----------



## vadimax

Weird observation: EDCL1-T does have a lanyard attachment hole in its clip, EDCL2-T does not. What is the sense of this?


----------



## tokaji

Yeah, it is throwy, but also wide, wider than my 6px. This surprised me (didn't check beamshots before purchase). The beam of the EDCL2 is very interesting. I refused to buy another Surefire with TIR lens after buying three of them, because of the narrow beam, but the EDCL2 seems different.



vadimax said:


> Strange enough. My Fury sample features a throw oriented beam  How may that happen?


----------



## blacksmith

Unfortunately for me this has turned into a safe thread.

12-3-17 : ordered. Got the out-of-stock email with 3-4 week delivery.

1-15-18 : 6 weeks and inquired about delivery.

*DAY ONE*


----------



## xdayv

Is the low mode acceptable using a 16650 battery?


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> ....
> History has forgotten speeches PK used to give at early SHOT Show events on the "3V's" of lighting tools.
> 1) variable output
> 2) variable colors
> 3) variable beams.
> He said only one that does all 3 is the perfect lighting tool. He tried to invent one, but found an interface that does all of those would have too many weak points either in user friendly (read quick thinking) scenarios or physical breakdown in a must work everytime situation.
> 
> He said recently he still has that goal in mind while he does his consultant thing. He indicated that even if someone else does that someday he'll be happy that _somebody_ figured out how to.
> ....



Tri-V ... variable output, variable color (tint really but could be modded for colors), variable beam, using a simple intuitive switch interface in routine use (albeit somewhat complex to program) , and moderately robust :shrug:

Another candidate might be the MELD driver, with more emphasis on variable color (and output) , but not really on variable beam. That one had more complicated UI, and potentially more delicate, though ?


----------



## seattlite

Just got the EDCL2-T that I ordered directly from Surefire sometime during the holidays....SF had a coupon so I couldn't resist. I cut it out of the packaging ... did some comparisons with an E1D LED, E2D LED and a X300 Ultra and played lego.

The KE2G head with 1x 3.7V RCR123 and 2x 3.7V RCR123s worked perfectly. The KE2G head works with E series body and tailcap but only one mode....high. I'm really glad it works with 2x 3.7V RCR123s.


----------



## bykfixer

xdayv said:


> Is the low mode acceptable using a 16650 battery?



I tried an EagTac 17650 and it put out a lot less light than the supplied primaries. Wouldn't want to speculate on a number because the jury still seems to be out on the actual low number it puts out using 2 primaries... so I'll toss out a clay pigeon figure for others to shoot at... maybe 30-50% of the light it puts out with 2 primaries.



archimedes said:


> Tri-V ... variable output, variable color (tint really but could be modded for colors), variable beam, using a simple intuitive switch interface in routine use (albeit somewhat complex to program) , and moderately robust :shrug:
> 
> Another candidate might be the MELD driver, with more emphasis on variable color (and output) , but not really on variable beam. That one had more complicated UI, and potentially more delicate, though ?



Those First Light right angle numbers have an intuitive thumb control feature on the top. Very clumsey to the casual user but very capable with training. Yet who wants a flashlight you need to spend hours practicing just to turn it on and off? Certainly not a general procuring a big fat government contract for 100,000 lights (to start with). 

So the trick I suppose would be how to do it with a tube light part Kroma, part U2 and part A2?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Got my EDCL2-T and tried it out with some Olight RCR123A batteries from an EB2 on the desk. On high, the batteries went dark in a little over a minute and would not come back on without a recharge even in low. As I feared, the high current demand of the EDCL2-T (whew, what a long product name!) quickly tripped the PTC protection in the cells.

I put in a couple of 4Sevens 5C 550 mAh IMR batteries with better results. No PTC to trip, the light gets a little warm on high but seems to run fine.

Nice beam, less green and less of a spotlight than the similarly sized EB2. Also, thank goodness the knurling is back after a few years of those slippery smooth Backups. :thumbsup:

Although 4Sevens is no longer in business, someone pointed out that the same high current IMR batteries are also sold by Olight as ORB-163CO5's. I suspect that the orange label AW IMR's are very similar (if not identical) as well. These cells seem to work great in recent high current draw lights like the SF E1B MV and the 4Sevens Mini Turbo Mk II.

Off to look for game in the back forty with the new light in the bitter cold...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Didn't see any game in the back but lots of tracks in the snow.

I tried another set of RCR's from Fenix in the EDCL-2T with the same result. The light goes dark on high in less than two minutes with the battery voltage indicated in the charger at about 4.0 volts. So, it's IMR's or primaries for this light it seems.

Looking down the barrel, the optic in the EDCL-2T appears to be identical to the one in an EB2. I'm guessing that the new light has a larger LED die which gives a less focused beam. I find the extra spill a useful tradeoff for the less defined hotspot. As mentioned, the EB2 beam definitely looks greenish when compared to the EDCL-2T beam.

Since the LED is apparently somewhat oversized for the optic, there are some rings when white wall hunting but nothing like the polar view of Saturn you get with the early E1B's.

As others have noted, the 5 lumen low appears a lot brighter than the 5 lumen low on other SureFire lights like the E1B-MV.


----------



## Dead Reckoning

My order to SF went in on 12/01/17. Same out of stock order. Probably used the same coupon code that you did. Still in vapor-ware land.





blacksmith said:


> Unfortunately for me this has turned into a safe thread.
> 
> 12-3-17 : ordered. Got the out-of-stock email with 3-4 week delivery.
> 
> 1-15-18 : 6 weeks and inquired about delivery.
> 
> *DAY ONE*


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Dead Reckoning said:


> My order to SF went in on 12/01/17. Same out of stock order. Probably used the same coupon code that you did. Still in vapor-ware land.



My 11/26/17 order was shipped on January 11 and arrived on January 17 with 'free' UPS shipping even though I paid extra for USPS shipping since I was out of the country for several weeks. I had a mail hold, I was afraid UPS would attempt delivery while I was gone.

Great light so far, just hungry for batteries at the high setting. :huh:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Got my EDCL2-T and tried it out with some Olight RCR123A batteries from an EB2 on the desk. On high, the batteries went dark in a little over a minute and would not come back on without a recharge even in low. As I feared, the high current demand of the EDCL2-T (whew, what a long product name!) quickly tripped the PTC protection in the cells.
> 
> I put in a couple of 4Sevens 5C 550 mAh IMR batteries with better results. No PTC to trip, the light gets a little warm on high but seems to run fine



I intentionally left the EDCL2-T on high with the 4Sevens batteries to see how gracefully the light would exhaust the rechargeables. The light ran fine and as expected a little warm (but stable, it was possibly thermally throttled). After twenty or thirty minutes the light suddenly went dark with no flickering or other warning. Some other SureFire's step down to low on rechargeables as they deplete for example. The UM2 will strobe between the two highest levels as the voltage drops giving plenty of warning. This new light would not come back on at all and the batteries read about 3.4 volts when I put them in the Nitecore D4 charger.

Maybe these 4Sevens 5C batteries do have a protective circuit after all. Whatever the case, having the light suddenly go dark without warning could ruin your whole day in some circumstances so I'll be forewarned. The printed battery disclaimer that comes with the EDCL2-T says you can use lithium phosphate rechargeable batteries for 'non-tactical' applications, that covers my usage I suppose.


----------



## Dead Reckoning

Thanks for the info. Hopefully there is a shipping date right around the corner.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> My 11/26/17 order was shipped on January 11 and arrived on January 17 with 'free' UPS shipping even though I paid extra for USPS shipping since I was out of the country for several weeks. I had a mail hold, I was afraid UPS would attempt delivery while I was gone.
> 
> Great light so far, just hungry for batteries at the high setting. :huh:


----------



## peter yetman

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Maybe these 4Sevens 5C batteries do have a protective circuit after all. Whatever the case, having the light suddenly go dark without warning could ruin your whole day in some circumstances so I'll be forewarned. The printed battery disclaimer that comes with the EDCL2-T says you can use lithium phosphate rechargeable batteries for 'non-tactical' applications, that covers my usage I suppose.



From what I've read, the 47s cells seem to be protected IMRs.
P


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

peter yetman said:


> From what I've read, the 47s cells seem to be protected IMRs.



Thanks Peter, that makes sense. :thumbsup: Both the 4Sevens and the Olight IMR's mentioned above seem to run well in the EDCL-2T until the sudden low voltage cutoff. They then recharge quickly in the two Nitecore chargers (D2 and D4) that I have.


----------



## youreacrab

Compared the low levels on the EDCL2-T to EDCL1-T and E1B MV in a ceiling bounce. The 2T was significantly brighter in low than the other two, which were about the same. I would guess the 2T low is closer to 15 lumens. Anyone else?


----------



## teak

youreacrab said:


> Compared the low levels on the EDCL2-T to EDCL1-T and E1B MV in a ceiling bounce. The 2T was significantly brighter in low than the other two, which were about the same. I would guess the 2T low is closer to 15 lumens. Anyone else?


I would agree with that. The 1-t is brighter then 5 lumens as well. Closer to 10 lumens possibly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

youreacrab said:


> I would guess the 2T low is closer to 15 lumens. Anyone else?



Yep, that would be my guess as well. I find that EDCL2-T low setting to be pretty useful compared to the 5 lumen low on other lights.

After carrying the PK PR-1 (see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?422909-The-official-PKDL-thread) for a year I sometimes miss the middle setting. For some tasks the two level SureFire's like the E1B-MV seem to be a choice between too high and too low. A long lasting intermediate setting like the one on the PK PR-1 would be useful in my opinion. SureFire is offering the medium setting on its keychain lights like the Sidekick and Titan and on its new plastic DBR Guardian, I wonder if it will show up on the EDCL2-C?


----------



## Bronc6901

Would be cool if you could unscrew the head slightly and get a low and then high was only 500 lumens with a 2 or 3 hour run time. Then screw the head down and have the low and 1200 lumen high. But now I’m just wishful thinking


----------



## Jeff S.

I agree, combining the Tactician UI with the gas pedal would be awesome. With the head screwed on tight, I’m thinking a low of 40 lumens and a high of 1200. With the head loosened a bit, a low of 5 or 10 lumens and a high of 250. That would be perfect, and a hell of a way to combine a tactical light with a utility light.


----------



## Bronc6901

Jeff S. said:


> I agree, combining the Tactician UI with the gas pedal would be awesome. With the head screwed on tight, I’m thinking a low of 40 lumens and a high of 1200. With the head loosened a bit, a low of 5 or 10 lumens and a high of 250. That would be perfect, and a hell of a way to combine a tactical light with a utility light.



Surefire, are you listening?


----------



## Ferret

I got my EDCL-1T today. Here are some beam shots I took at work tonight. Sorry if they are not the greatest. They were taken with my cell phone. The storage container is 25 yards away. 

No light






Surefire X300 Ultra





Streamlight Strion 600 lumens





Surefire EDCL1-T





Surefire EDCL2-T


----------



## teak

Went through my first set of batteries in my edcl2. It's been used everyday on low mainly. High was only used for very shirt times. Seconds. I was using it this morning while in the shower...yeah I use a flashlight instead of the overhead light..what can I say... Anyway, it was on constant low and it suddenly stepped down for about 2 seconds then shut off. Yes..left in the dark. No 50 percent step down and will run for hours at half output. Just a complete shot of darkness. Like when protection circuits trip. Only I was using the primaries it came with. So keep that in mind. I am personally not a fan of that myself.


----------



## bykfixer

Hmmmm. Sounds like a regulated bulkhead that doesn't allow direct drive at a given point. Fair enough. My PR-1 does the same thing. 
"SURPRISE... yer outta fuel... NOW" lol. 

Thanks for the info. 

Like you, I only use high in short bursts so I don't expect to get all that many "hours" from low because each time I use high it's "wide open throttle, with the 4 barrel kicked in"... and back to low before any step down occurs. 

But hey, it's 20x brighter than my incan E2D, with a very good low so I aint going to complain.

Edit;
I'm actually leaning towards keeping my EB1c clicky on it and using an AZ2 head and keeping the throttle tailcap on my EB1c.




I did these for fun but really liked them like that. 
EB1c that starts on low. An E2D with high only 1200 lumens and a Max Vision type of high only EDCL-2T body.


----------



## Sean

teak said:


> Went through my first set of batteries in my edcl2. It's been used everyday on low mainly. High was only used for very shirt times. Seconds. I was using it this morning while in the shower...yeah I use a flashlight instead of the overhead light..what can I say... Anyway, it was on constant low and it suddenly stepped down for about 2 seconds then shut off. Yes..left in the dark. No 50 percent step down and will run for hours at half output. Just a complete shot of darkness. Like when protection circuits trip. Only I was using the primaries it came with. So keep that in mind. I am personally not a fan of that myself.



If you have a way to do it, check the batteries and see if one died prematurely. I’ve had this happen a few times in multi-cell configurations when the light would just die suddenly. One cell would die and the other cell would still be good.


----------



## teak

Sean said:


> If you have a way to do it, check the batteries and see if one died prematurely. I’ve had this happen a few times in multi-cell configurations when the light would just die suddenly. One cell would die and the other cell would still be good.


I'll check that. Also might be a good idea to use one of the depleted batteries in the edcl1 and see how it acts.


----------



## teak

Ok. Done a check of the batteries. The depleted ones have rested all day. One had a voltage of 2.85. The other 2.84. Thr 2.85 battery worked like normal in the edcl1. The 2.84 battery worked but was one mode only. Say 50 percent output but ran with no flickering etc. Appears the single cell edcl1 will give much warning as to change the battery. Will try again with another set of primaries in the edcl2 and report back in a few weeks. Lol.

Also. Tried the edcl2 body and 16650 with the edcl1 head. Same low as 1 primary in edcl1. High was the same as well of course.


----------



## Sean

teak said:


> Also. Tried the edcl2 body and 16650 with the edcl1 head. Same low as 1 primary in edcl1. High was the same as well of course.



Good to hear!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

teak said:


> Went through my first set of batteries in my edcl2. It's been used everyday on low mainly. High was only used for very shirt times. Seconds. I was using it this morning while in the shower...yeah I use a flashlight instead of the overhead light..what can I say... Anyway, it was on constant low and it suddenly stepped down for about 2 seconds then shut off. Yes..left in the dark. No 50 percent step down and will run for hours at half output. Just a complete shot of darkness. Like when protection circuits trip. Only I was using the primaries it came with. So keep that in mind. I am personally not a fan of that myself.



That is similar to what I observed here earlier with high current rechargeables:




Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I intentionally left the EDCL2-T on high with the 4Sevens batteries to see how gracefully the light would exhaust the rechargeables. The light ran fine and as expected a little warm (but stable, it was possibly thermally throttled). After twenty or thirty minutes the light suddenly went dark with no flickering or other warning. Some other SureFire's step down to low on rechargeables as they deplete for example. The UM2 will strobe between the two highest levels as the voltage drops giving plenty of warning. This new light would not come back on at all and the batteries read about 3.4 volts when I put them in the Nitecore D4 charger.



I've got an early shrouded EB1 clicky on the desk. Its battery is getting weak so there is not much difference between high and low modes. The regulation is not that good on a single CR123A but I know from several years of ownership that it won't leave me in the dark without plenty of warning. It will eventually run in low only mode for quite a while before the battery finally dies.

I really like the EDCL2-T but I wish it had a little more on the tail of the curve when the batteries weaken.
​


----------



## troutpool

Has anybody tried an improvised diffuser on this light? What did you use?


----------



## Bronc6901

Will this light work on a single 16650? I know it’s been tried with twin rechargeables but I wanted to see if it would operate on a single cell


----------



## Bronc6901

An IMR preferably


----------



## moshow9

Bronc6901 said:


> Will this light work on a single 16650? I know it’s been tried with twin rechargeables but I wanted to see if it would operate on a single cell



I'd like to know this as well. I read that the Tactician runs off of a 16650 (as well as 2x16340) with a slight decrease in overall output, I wonder if there would be a bigger drop with the EDCL-2T since it has a higher output?


----------



## the0dore3524

Yeah this light draws a lot more. I doubt it’ll sustain a 16650 very well and I’m guessing the protection circuit will kick in quickly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Bronc6901 said:


> Will this light work on a single 16650? I know it’s been tried with twin rechargeables but I wanted to see if it would operate on a single cell






moshow9 said:


> I'd like to know this as well. I read that the Tactician runs off of a 16650 (as well as 2x16340) with a slight decrease in overall output, I wonder if there would be a bigger drop with the EDCL-2T since it has a higher output?


​
I found an old AW 1600 mAh 17670 cell, charged it, and put it in the EDCL2-T. It runs OK but with the undervoltage high starts out at about 600 lumens (using a SF UM-2 for comparison) and seems to drift down to half that in twenty minutes or so. Low mode is initially maybe a lumen and quickly drops to the sub-lumen astronomical twilight range where you can barely see that it is on by looking directly at the LED die.

The AW 16340's trip within a minute or two in the EDCL2-T but the single cell 17670 seems to run down gracefully out of regulation until low voltage cutoff. There is plenty of flickering before the light goes totally dark in this configuration. I've probably got a couple of higher capacity 16650's in a drawer somewhere, I'll try them if I can find them but I would expect similar results.

The AW 17670 is snug in the EDCL2-T but fits.

The Olight ORB-163C05 IMR (x2) remains my rechargeable battery of choice for this light.


----------



## Bronc6901

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ​
> I found an old AW 1600 mAh 17670 cell, charged it, and put it in the EDCL2-T. It runs OK but with the undervoltage high starts out at about 600 lumens (using a SF UM-2 for comparison) and seems to drift down to half that in twenty minutes or so. Low mode is initially maybe a lumen and quickly drops to the sub-lumen astronomical twilight range where you can barely see that it is on by looking directly at the LED die.
> 
> The AW 16340's trip within a minute or two in the EDCL2-T but the single cell 17670 seems to run down gracefully out of regulation until low voltage cutoff. There is plenty of flickering before the light goes totally dark in this configuration. I've probably got a couple of higher capacity 16650's in a drawer somewhere, I'll try them if I can find them but I would expect similar results.
> 
> The AW 17670 is snug in the EDCL2-T but fits.
> 
> The Olight ORB-163C05 IMR (x2) remains my rechargeable battery of choice for this light.



How long is the runtime with the 2 16350 configuration?


----------



## Bronc6901

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ​
> I found an old AW 1600 mAh 17670 cell, charged it, and put it in the EDCL2-T. It runs OK but with the undervoltage high starts out at about 600 lumens (using a SF UM-2 for comparison) and seems to drift down to half that in twenty minutes or so. Low mode is initially maybe a lumen and quickly drops to the sub-lumen astronomical twilight range where you can barely see that it is on by looking directly at the LED die.
> 
> The AW 16340's trip within a minute or two in the EDCL2-T but the single cell 17670 seems to run down gracefully out of regulation until low voltage cutoff. There is plenty of flickering before the light goes totally dark in this configuration. I've probably got a couple of higher capacity 16650's in a drawer somewhere, I'll try them if I can find them but I would expect similar results.
> 
> The AW 17670 is snug in the EDCL2-T but fits.
> 
> The Olight ORB-163C05 IMR (x2) remains my rechargeable battery of choice for this light.



How long is the runtime with the 2 16350 configuration?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Bronc6901 said:


> How long is the runtime with the 2 16350 configuration?



With the Olight or the similar 4Sevens IMR 16340's I get about 35 minutes on high with a sudden, no warning shutdown. The head of the EDCL2-T gets too hot to hold and smells faintly like an iron with a little scorched starch on it. ​
Voltage on the cells was 3.37 and 3.29 at the end of my latest test run. Although low seems to be brighter than the advertised five lumens, it would be nice in my opinion to have a long lasting medium setting of say, 150 lumens.


----------



## blacksmith

Been two months so I called and complained. They said it would be here next week. Makes me wonder if they had forgotten about me oo:


----------



## 270winchester

blacksmith said:


> Been two months so I called and complained. They said it would be here next week. Makes me wonder if they had forgotten about me oo:



LOL I placed mine when a vendor listed it in early November, I am now curious to see how long it takes for SF to ship to vendors.

Luckily I got a few UM2s recently so I'm not all that anxious for the EDCL2T now.


----------



## vadimax

270winchester said:


> LOL I placed mine when a vendor listed it in early November, I am now curious to see how long it takes for SF to ship to vendors.
> 
> Luckily I got a few UM2s recently so I'm not all that anxious for the EDCL2T now.



This is a strange situation when to order from a manufacturer was not the best idea. I have ordered a 1T at B&H on January 19 and on January 28 I would have had it in my paws if I was a US citizen  But now it is OTW to EU.


----------



## leng

blacksmith said:


> Been two months so I called and complained. They said it would be here next week. Makes me wonder if they had forgotten about me oo:



Same experience here. I called and they had one available to be shipped. 

PS - I still never received a shipping notice for my original order, it's still technically 'backordered'.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

blacksmith said:


> Been two months so I called and complained. They said it would be here next week. Makes me wonder if they had forgotten about me oo:


it has been a month and two days for me.


----------



## chainsolid

For now, I looking for new EDC Light.

I'm just thinking Surefire E1D OR Surefire EDCL1-T

I Have E2D Ultra 500 Lumens, but so big for my pocket


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

chainsolid said:


> For now, I looking for new EDC Light.
> 
> I'm just thinking Surefire E1D OR Surefire EDCL1-T



Check out the EDCL1-T thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?441036-Surefire-EDCL1-T

I've got the EDCL2-T and like your E2D Ultra, it is a little big in the pocket. But it really packs a wallop when you are looking for something in the distance.

Our cat came back in without her reflective breakaway collar last night. She wanders through the woods and neighbors' yards. I spent some time searching outside with the EDCL2-T for the collar. Didn't find it but really enjoyed the beam of the EDCL2-T with the nice bright hotspot but plenty of spill. I've got an early UB3T and an EB2 for comparison, they have tighter beams but could use a little more spill in my opinion.

I was in Bangkok last month, great food and nice people!


----------



## teak

Well after however long its been since I started carrying this edcl2 I have changed the pocket clip as how I was carrying it has poked holes in my jeans. I decided to go to the old one way short clip and carry it bezel up as to keep the bezel out of my pocket. I would like to be able to get the tactician spyderco clip eventually. Only issue is now I will have to figure out a new lanyard attachment.


----------



## Sean

I got the EDCL2-T today in the mail. I took some measurements on low and this is what I found:

Low with Surefire Lithium primaries: 20 lumens.
Low with K2 lithium phosphate: 29 lumens. 
Low with 16650: 1 lumen. 

This makes for an interesting set of options.


With the EDCL1-T I got these measurements:

Low with Surefire Lithium primary: 10 lumens.
Low with K2 lithium phosphate: 11 lumens. 
Low with 16650 (using the EDCL2-T body as a host): 11 lumens.


----------



## moshow9

Sean said:


> I got the EDCL2-T today in the mail. I took some measurements on low and this is what I found:
> 
> Low with Surefire Lithium primaries: 20 lumens.
> Low with K2 lithium phosphate: 29 lumens.
> Low with 16650: 1 lumen.
> 
> This makes for an interesting set of options.
> 
> 
> With the EDCL1-T I got these measurements:
> 
> Low with Surefire Lithium primary: 10 lumens.
> Low with K2 lithium phosphate: 11 lumens.
> Low with 16650 (using the EDCL2-T body as a host): 11 lumens.


Sean, if you have the time would you mind running those same tests on high?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Sean said:


> Low with Surefire Lithium primaries: 20 lumens.
> Low with K2 lithium phosphate: 29 lumens
> Low with 16650: 1 lumen



I've been running my EDCL2-T on 4Sevens and Olight IMR cells the whole time. The low setting does seem to be around 30 lumens when compared to other multilevel lights. For example, it appears slightly brighter than the low setting on a 4Sevens Mini Mk II which is advertised as 20 lumens.

I find this level very handy for walking around and routine tasks.

One lumen was my earlier guess for low with the 17670 which has a chemistry and voltage similar to the 16650:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I found an old AW 1600 mAh 17670 cell, charged it, and put it in the EDCL2-T. It runs OK but with the undervoltage high starts out at about 600 lumens (using a SF UM-2 for comparison) and seems to drift down to half that in twenty minutes or so. Low mode is initially maybe a lumen and quickly drops to the sub-lumen astronomical twilight range where you can barely see that it is on by looking directly at the LED die.



The low on an E1B-MV is probably closer to the stated 5 lumens. Bright enough to sneak into bed without waking the spouse but a little underpowered for many tasks in my opinion.

The white wall beam pattern of the EDCL2-T is very similar to the pattern of an old SureFire E1B that I modded with a Cree XP-G emitter years ago. The XP-G had a larger die than the original E1B emitter and the beam is less focused with mild rings since the TIR optic was probably optimized for the smaller original die size.

The EDCL2-T beam has some white wall color gradient in the mild rings, somewhat like an early XM-L light with a smooth reflector. Cool white center, a golden (or greenish yellow) corona and a slightly magenta outer spill.

Compared to an EB2-C, the hotspots are similar but the extra spill of the EDCL2-T is really nice in my opinion. Also, the classic CNC knurling on the new light makes it handle much better than the smooth EB2-C in my clumsy fingertips.


----------



## Sean

moshow9 said:


> Sean, if you have the time would you mind running those same tests on high?



I don’t have a way to measure lumens higher than 125 or so. 

I will say that running the EDCL2-T on a 16650 and pressing gently on the two-stage button causes the light to flicker (because the voltage is too low). If you tighten the tailcap for constant on the light does NOT flicker. 

I do plan on running a test with the 16650 to see how long it runs before a significant drop in brightness.
EDIT: the EDCL2-T runs for about a minute at not quite full brightness and then drops down to a lower level (brighter than 500 lumens) for a good five minutes and then I ended the test. Light was pretty warm.


----------



## blacksmith

I got mine today from the Great Big Auction site. Surefire really screwed the rollout of this light.

I have an EB2 and the LX2 before that. Never did like the EB2 much.

The EDCL-2T is great. Real checkering and no weird green tint.

The tailcap is new, and much better.

The bright low setting and wide beam makes it very usable.

Throw is comparable to the EB2. The EB2 is a pencil beam while the EDCL is a wall of light.

The EDCL-2T is a fantastic light and worthy successor to the LX2.


----------



## dcowboyscr

Has anyone done a runtime graph yet?


----------



## Flashlight Dave

jellydonut said:


> Alongside this article about the Tactician, a mildly interesting light, something much more interesting lurks below the surface;
> 
> 
> 
> Is this FINALLY the return of the two-stage tailcap?
> 
> I haven't been interested in Surefire's output in years but this suddenly rekindled my interest.



Reading the comments it is apparent that the followers of the TFB website are no fans of Yeager. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Sean

Trying to post a picture


----------



## bykfixer

teak said:


> Well after however long its been since I started carrying this edcl2 I have changed the pocket clip as how I was carrying it has poked holes in my jeans. I decided to go to the old one way short clip and carry it bezel up as to keep the bezel out of my pocket. I would like to be able to get the tactician spyderco clip eventually. Only issue is now I will have to figure out a new lanyard attachment.



Nostalia too. Probably takes on a retro look. 

Question: why swap clips? Why not use the two way bezel up? Because the shorty 'clamps' better? 

I suppose the lanyard thing is also an old issue going back to the early days when short clips and twisty E's were being made. 
It would be great if somebody would do 0.80" sized rings like the 1.0" type.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> Nostalia too. Probably takes on a retro look.
> 
> Question: why swap clips? Why not use the two way bezel up? Because the shorty 'clamps' better?
> 
> I suppose the lanyard thing is also an old issue going back to the early days when short clips and twisty E's were being made.
> It would be great if somebody would do 0.80" sized rings like the 1.0" type.


The short one way clip allows for a little more depth in the pocket then the 2 way clip. I have also found it to be a little stronger maybe. Yes it does "clamp" better as well. 

I agree with a lanyard ring for an e series. I am going to make one once I find the material I want to use.


----------



## Modernflame

teak said:


> The short one way clip allows for a little more depth in the pocket then the 2 way clip. I have also found it to be a little stronger maybe. Yes it does "clamp" better as well.



Reminds me of my E2e incandescent. My edc light in the days before I'd ever heard the term "edc." That short pocket clip is perfect for the back pocket. Never tried the two-way variety.


----------



## blacksmith

This post right here gave me the confidence to tear my new EDCL apart. The heat gun makes this an easy project; hit the head with the gun on high for about 30 seconds and they come right apart. Surefire uses a weird grey rubber sealant. When I put them back together I'll silicone the O-ring and use high temperature-medium strength threadlocker from Sonlock.

The goal was to swap the optic ("reflector") from the EB2 onto the EDCL and get a super-thrower. Upon inspection the optics appear to be the same and swapping them did not change performance. But I stumbled upon something more interesting.

These lights are adjustable oo:. Unscrewing the optic housing changes the pattern. About a 1/4 turn makes the EB2 floody. The EDCL tightens up the beam and removes artifacts.



20180211_214235


----------



## RobertMM

Right on, Blacksmith.
I discovered early on (taking my LedLenser V2 apart many years ago) that TIRs were adjustable to an extent, and used that knowledge when I swapped emitters on my 6th Gen L1.
Turned the bezel until I got the optimal beam pattern I wanted, made witness marks on the head with a marker and sealed it with threadlock.


----------



## chainsolid

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I was in Bangkok last month, great food and nice people!


Thank you, I have friend from US , 2 friend, he like Thailand very much






I Have 2 E-Series 
1. SF E2DL Ultra i like beam shot but, not good for my pocket 
2. SF E1L Small for EDC but, only 45 Lumen
I Think EDCL-1T good for me


----------



## Up All Night

Sean said:


> Trying to post a picture



I'd say it was a success. Nice shot Sean. :thumbsup: After looking at that, my world now seems . . . blurry!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

blacksmith said:


> These lights are adjustable oo:. Unscrewing the optic housing changes the pattern. About a 1/4 turn makes the EB2 floody. The EDCL tightens up the beam and removes artifacts.



Thanks for the teardown and pictures. :thumbsup:

I had thought that the optic looked the same in the EB2 and EDCL2-T but the emitter was larger in the new light. It seems your work confirms this.

A few years ago I did an E1B emitter swap and made similar observations about the die size and the focusing of the optic with the finely threaded section on the head:




Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I put a 5000K XP-G2 in an E1B and it's a good combo. The original emitter was glued on pretty good with a thin board, I had to chip it off the the heat sink with brute force. The XP-G2 was on a thicker board and has a larger die so the focus is not as tight with the optic. The head has to be loosened a couple of millimeters for best results but the o-ring still seals I believe. Nice beam with generous spill though, just used it to spot five deer in the back forty.




There always seemed to be a gap in the head of the original E1B's. Some of us speculated that the lights might have been individually focused somewhat at the factory before the red loctite set.​


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

..... delete .....


----------



## RobertMM

Well we seem to have the same taste, Vox Clamatis. I also used a 5000K XPG2 on copper for my L1 swap.
I also noticed they all seemed to have the same optic, optimized for throw while using the old XRE LED.
Seems the optic on these new EDCL lights would throw very nicely using a smaller die.

Makes me wonder how a XPE-2 on copper would do if straight swapped into an EDCL1-T.

Lose a bit of lumens but increase throw?


----------



## Jose Marin

RobertMM said:


> Seems the optic on these new EDCL lights would throw very nicely using a smaller die.


 do you think it's the die size or does the led being dome/domeless matter too? I know in a reflector, domeless led will throw farther than a domed but is it the same rules for a tir?


----------



## RobertMM

Jose Marin said:


> do you think it's the die size or does the led being dome/domeless matter too? I know in a reflector, domeless led will throw farther than a domed but is it the same rules for a tir?



Small die without dome would prob give the best throw, but just a wild *** guess.


----------



## bykfixer

Jose Marin said:


> do you think it's the die size or does the led being dome/domeless matter too? I know in a reflector, domeless led will throw farther than a domed but is it the same rules for a tir?



I like to think of TIR as a magnifier. Or say, a prescription lens. It can be used to achieve a specific purpose with just a wee bit of different shaping. 
When in a drug store compare those $1.95 reading glasses side by side. A +125 won't appear much different to you than a +175. Yet when you wear them you see a huge difference. A subtle change in curvature of the lens makes a vast difference. 
Look at the lenses from the side, you'll see a difference in the curvature. 

When I look at my EB1 and 2-T side by side a cursory glance causes a "they look the same" reaction. Yet turning the lights sideways causes the differences to appear. Plus the 2-T is a few mm deeper into the head. 
Perhaps SureFire shaped the lense in such a way that a more throwey (domeless) die bends some of the output enough to create a more sideways amount of light we call spill while "magnify-ing" the bulk of the light forward.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

bykfixer said:


> When I look at my EB1 and 2-T side by side a cursory glance causes a "they look the same" reaction. Yet turning the lights sideways causes the differences to appear. Plus the 2-T is a few mm deeper into the head.



The EB1 and the EDCL2-T may have different optics but it does appear to me that the EB2 and the EDCL2-T optics are probably the same with different sized dies on the emitters explaining the difference in beam pattern.


----------



## bykfixer

Has anybody gotten a 2-T with a hole drilled in the clip for fastening a lanyard?

Pix of the 1-T clip show those have one (just like older ones).

I wonder why SureFire has a hole in their 1 cell clips but not the 2 cell type....


----------



## Flashlight Dave

bykfixer said:


> Has anybody gotten a 2-T with a hole drilled in the clip for fastening a lanyard?
> 
> Pix of the 1-T clip show those have one (just like older ones).
> 
> I wonder why SureFire has a hole in their 1 cell clips but not the 2 cell type....


I would assume its because the clip is so long. If you attach a lanyard to it it will break.


----------



## bykfixer

I suppose due to more leverage? 

Longer is easier to bend than short?


----------



## 270winchester

I wonder if these will ever trickle down to the vendors. My order with one has been backordered for close to 4 months now. Not that I'm in a hurry since I got a few UM2 recently and they do the job just fine, but it is getting a bit hilarious now.


----------



## IMightBeWrong

No runtime graphs yet? Curious if this one is regulated as well as the 1T.


----------



## bykfixer

Is the EDCL2-T bright?







That's kinda like asking if "is a bull frog waterproof?"


----------



## Sean

The setup I like to use is the EDCL1-T head on the EDCL2-T body with a 16650. I thought about selling the EDCL2-T head and just keep this setup but I’m not sure I want to do that. I just find myself using this setup more and more.


----------



## Bronc6901

Sean said:


> The setup I like to use is the EDCL1-T head on the EDCL2-T body with a 16650. I thought about selling the EDCL2-T head and just keep this setup but I’m not sure I want to do that. I just find myself using this setup more and more.



This is exactly what I’d like to do. Any guestimate on how long a run time you’re getting on high with this setup?


----------



## Sean

Bronc6901 said:


> This is exactly what I’d like to do. Any guestimate on how long a run time you’re getting on high with this setup?



Yea about 108 minutes before the battery dies.


----------



## Bronc6901

Sean said:


> Yea about 108 minutes before the battery dies.



Gradual taper, or does it seem regulated at 500 before it goes out?


----------



## Sean

Bronc6901 said:


> Gradual taper, or does it seem regulated at 500 before it goes out?



KE1G on an EDCL2-T body with a 2500mAh KeepPower 16650 until the protection circuit kicked in:


----------



## Bronc6901

Sean said:


> KE1G on an EDCL2-T body with a 2500mAh KeepPower 16650 until the protection circuit kicked in:



Thanks for posting that. So almost two hours at 500 lumens on a rechargeable with a gas peddle tail cap. Looks like you pieced together my dream light lol


----------



## Jose Marin

I bet using an unprotected sanyo ur16650zta charged to 4.35v will get you 2hrs, once my edcl1t shows up ill definitely test it


----------



## Sean

Jose Marin said:


> I bet using an unprotected sanyo ur16650zta charged to 4.35v will get you 2hrs, once my edcl1t shows up ill definitely test it



What charger do you use for that Sanyo 16650 to get it to 4.35v?


----------



## Jose Marin

Xtar vp2, keeppowers only get to 4.27v because the over charge protection kicks in


----------



## Sean

Jose Marin said:


> Xtar vp2, keeppowers only get to 4.27v because the over charge protection kicks in



Ok, how do you keep from over discharging the battery?


----------



## Jose Marin

There is a 3 position manual switch you have to pre set for what kind of battery you are charging. I think the positions are 3.2,3.6 and 3.8. The cut off is automatic to whatever you set your switch to which would be 3.6,4.2 or 4.35

Edit, sorry i read your question wrong. I know the runtimes of the lights i use unprotected cells in and i never get close to over discharging. When i do runtime tests with unprotected cells, as soon as the output drops ill check the voltage of the cell to see if i can keep going safely.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Sean said:


> Ok, how do you keep from over discharging the battery?






Jose Marin said:


> There is a 3 position manual switch you have to pre set for what kind of battery you are charging. I think the positions are 3.2,3.6 and 3.8. The cut off is automatic to whatever you set your switch to which would be 3.6,4.2 or 4.35


​
I think you guys may be talking about two different things. 

I've been running IMR's in the EDCL2-T (and the E1B-MV) for the last few weeks. On the regulated IMR cells there is sudden darkness with a residual voltage of about 3.3.

With the unprotected cells there is plenty of warning as the voltage drops with flickering on high and some recovery after cycling the power. Final usable voltage is about 2.6, above the advertised low limit for the IMR's at 2.5 volts.

I doubt the extra voltage drop in the unprotected cells gives more than a couple of minutes extra light on high since the voltage is dropping like a coke machine when the cell goes out of regulation. But it is nice to have some juice left to find more batteries.

Also, I know from experience that someday I will inevitably leave the light on until the batteries are dead. With unprotected IMR's is this dangerous when I put them in the charger?

The protected IMR's I've tested are 4Seven's and Olight 5C IMR cells. Unprotected IMR's are some old orange label AW's and some brand new Exell EBLI-16340HP6-BT's.

I'm using a Nitecore D4 charger with default settings for all of these cells. It seems to charge to about 4.18 volts at 750 ma on these batteries according to the digital display.
__________________________________

In the interest of science I just ran another test of the unprotected IMR's in the EDCL2-T. I let the light run down further on high until it was dim and low mode was candlelight. There was some flickering as previously mentioned but not as much as on the E1B-MV as the voltage drops.

Cell voltages were 2.41 and 2.52. Hopefully not too far below the 2.5 min discharge on the IMR spec sheet to be significant. After a few seconds in the D4 charger indicated voltage was rising above 2.7.

When the EDCL2-T is left on high with IMR's it initially gets quite hot to the touch and then after a few minutes seems to thermally throttle back to a more reasonable temperature. Since I mainly wanted run the batteries down, I turned the light off for a little while thinking it would cool before resuming the discharge. It seemed to have the paradoxical reset effect of having the light run full bore and overheating again before becoming thermally stable at a cooler temp.


----------



## peter yetman

Please bear in mind that you are measuring resting voltages. The actual voltage under load will be lower, so not a thing to do make a habit of.
P


----------



## Sean

I did a quick test on my EDCL2-T using K2 LPF cells. There was a drop off in brightness within the first minute or minute-and-a-half. It then leveled off at what I would estimate to be 800-850 lumens and it held this brightness for the next 15 minutes. After that point brightness dropped off very quickly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

peter yetman said:


> Please bear in mind that you are measuring resting voltages. The actual voltage under load will be lower, so not a thing to do make a habit of.



Good point Peter. Maybe the protected IMR's are the way to go with rechargeables even with the sudden cutoff. It looks like the resting voltage is quite low before the flickering is noticeable on the unprotected IMR's.


----------



## jkevind11

I’m really new here . I didn’t know protected IMR batteries existed.

Sorry for being off topic . I just received my Surefire EDCL2-T.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

jkevind11 said:


> I’m really new here . I didn’t know protected IMR batteries existed.



I didn't either. I had the old AW IMR's from years ago which are unprotected. I bought some recent lights that have a high current draw - 4Sevens Mini Turbo Mk II, SureFire E1B-MV and the SF EDCL2-T. With these lights the regular RCR123A's run for as little as two minutes on high before the PTC protection circuit trips and the light goes dark.

I got a couple of the 4Sevens 5C high current rechargeable batteries recommended for the Mini Turbo Mk II and found that these new lights would all run much longer on high. However, there was also a sudden shutdown and the lights wouldn't come back on until the batteries were recharged. After some discussion here it was pointed out to me that these batteries and a similar Olight 5C cell were IMR's with a protection circuit.

In an effort to avoid the sudden darkness I tested batteries thought to be non-protected IMR's, e.g. the orange label AW's bought years ago and some Excell's I found online. Both sets of batteries run a long time before giving ample warning of low voltage by flickering and dimming before going dark. However, the terminal voltage is so low that it may damage the cells even though IMR's are touted to have a 'safe' chemistry.

Anyway, running my lights on rechargeables has been worth the trouble. At least until my wife tells me to clean up all the batteries sitting next to the charger on the utility room counter.


----------



## jkevind11

Thank you . That’s why I’m on this forum . Always learning . [emoji4]


----------



## Hudson456

Since the EDCL-2T is designed for a single 3 volt cell is the 16650 4.2 V safe for the led and driver?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Hudson456 said:


> Since the EDCL-2T is designed for a single 3 volt cell is the 16650 4.2 V safe for the led and driver?



The EDCL*2*-T is designed for _two_ CR123A's and in my recent experience, runs fine on two 16340 IMR rechargeables.


----------



## IMightBeWrong

Anyone know if this light is regulated as well as its little brother? Somebody posted that the 1T runs at max brightness around 30 minutes before the brightness drops.


----------



## Sean

IMightBeWrong said:


> Anyone know if this light is regulated as well as its little brother? Somebody posted that the 1T runs at max brightness around 30 minutes before the brightness drops.



I answered this as best I could in post #614 on the last page (using K2 LPF cells). 



Sean said:


> I did a quick test on my EDCL2-T using K2 LPF cells. There was a drop off in brightness within the first minute or minute-and-a-half. It then leveled off at what I would estimate to be 850-900 lumens and it held this brightness for the next 15 minutes. After that point brightness dropped off very quickly.


----------



## search_and_rescue

The single-depress; turn to leave it on of Surefire's tactical user interface made their Millennium Special Operations Series, Centurion, and pretty much all of their discontinued lights critical equipment. i am relieved to see they went with this UI for the EDCL2-T.


----------



## bykfixer

I never could get past how warm the batteries get with this one. I ended up using the head on an older E2 Defender. That combo sets near my ROP'd Maglite. 

I swapped the tailcap from a 200 lumen EB-1c and use an AZ2 head on it now. The gas pedal works great on the EB1 and with a #12 Danco o-ring in one of the slots the light is at least as confident as the original shrouded clicky was. Maybe more. 







I can see the purpose behind the EDCL2-T in its factory platform. And it's awesome performing its duty. I'll miss that awesome low setting too.


----------



## teak

bykfixer said:


> I never could get past how warm the batteries get with this one. I ended up using the head on an older E2 Defender. That combo sets near my ROP'd Maglite.
> 
> I swapped the tailcap from a 200 lumen EB-1c and use an AZ2 head on it now. The gas pedal works great on the EB1 and with a #12 Danco o-ring in one of the slots the light is at least as confident as the original shrouded clicky was. Maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the purpose behind the EDCL2-T in its factory platform. And it's awesome performing its duty. I'll miss that awesome low setting too.


Oh man. My edcl2 is on me every day in factory form. I hardly use high but I sure like it when I do! So far so good when using high for extended periods. It can get pretty hot but seems stable. Has turned into my favorite surefire to date. [emoji2]


----------



## bykfixer

I hear ya Teak. I really like the low. And the high makes me giggle like a 3rd grader who heard the teacher burp. 

Sometimes I'll reassemble the factory parts and run it off a 17650 as that is kinda like having a medium setting. Plus it runs a heck-uv-alot cooler. But the low in that setup sucks compared to the 123 fed low. 

Agree with the seems stable part, and I'm confident SureFire did their homework, crossed the t's and dotted the i's before were able to buy them. 

I suppose by fall it'll be back to factory setup. Especially if I can find a gas pedal for my EB1c.


----------



## vadimax

You need a 1-T head to run 2-T with a 17650


----------



## bykfixer

vadimax said:


> You need a 1-T head to run 2-T with a 17650



I just reach in my other pocket and pull out the 100 lumen Tana'd E2D set on 25% and get about the same as the low of the 2-T.
But thanks for the suggestion anyway.

Perhaps I'll try the EB1 head on a 17650 fed EDCL2-T instead.


----------



## 270winchester

I'm looking at this battery that seems to be a good choice for running rechargeable for our 3.5A battery burner:

https://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-imr-16340.html

It has an oddly specific warning of "Please note: Only charge this battery inside of the product. Do not use an external charger.". Does anyone know what is a general use equivalent?


----------



## RobertMM

270winchester said:


> I'm looking at this battery that seems to be a good choice for running rechargeable for our 3.5A battery burner:
> 
> https://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-imr-16340.html
> 
> It has an oddly specific warning of "Please note: Only charge this battery inside of the product. Do not use an external charger.". Does anyone know what is a general use equivalent?



I have those. 
The reason is that while an external charger will charge them, there is also a negative terminal at the positive side ofthe battery and it is veryeasy to short circuit. 

I took some insulators from dead CR123s and glued them to the top of these Olightcells to prevent shorts, since I dont have S2 or S1R lights anyway. 
Way safer now.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

270winchester said:


> It has an oddly specific warning of "Please note: Only charge this battery inside of the product. Do not use an external charger.". Does anyone know what is a general use equivalent?



These batteries work fine for general use. The note apparently comes from the fact that the battery was marketed with the Olight S1R Baton light. This light needs this high discharge battery to achieve full brightness and it works with a charger cable to charge the battery in the light:



> Powered by a 550mAh RCR123 customized battery of five times discharging rate, giving a maximum output up to 900 lumens The flashlight can be charged through the magnetic contact charging port (other batteries may also be used in S1R, but cannot be charged)



https://olightworld.com/olight-s1r-baton

I've used these Olight ORB-163C05 5C cells in several high current lights for three months now and they are great. They charge fine on default settings on my Nitecore D2 and D4 chargers.

There is a discontinued 4Sevens version of the same 5C battery that is similarly spec'ed for the Mini Mk II light and has the same note about charging inside the light. However, the Mini Mk II has no facility for internal charging.

I'm using those Olight 5C protected IMR's in some recent high current lights like the SureFire EDCL-2T, E1B-MV and 47's Turbo and non-Turbo Mini Mk II's. If you use regular RCR123A's in these current thirsty lights, the protection circuit trips long before the battery has discharged very much.


----------



## 270winchester

Thank you both

Is there an alternative to the ORB-163C05 5C that doesn't have a negative terminal so close to the positive terminal on top?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

270winchester said:


> Thank you both
> 
> Is there an alternative to the ORB-163C05 5C that doesn't have a negative terminal so close to the positive terminal on top?



The FourSevens version of the battery has the top covered with an annular insulator and seems to be identical in performance from my experience:

https://darksucks.com/collections/foursevens/products/rcr123a-high-discharge-rate


----------



## 270winchester

Great, thank you.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

RobertMM said:


> I have those.
> The reason is that while an external charger will charge them, there is also a negative terminal at the positive side ofthe battery and it is veryeasy to short circuit.
> 
> I took some insulators from dead CR123s and glued them to the top of these Olightcells to prevent shorts, since I dont have S2 or S1R lights anyway.
> Way safer now.



Although I haven't had a problem with these cells, I like your thinking. :thumbsup:

I don't have many dead CR123A's to harvest from since I've used rechargeables for years now. And the Olight 5C IMR's are supposedly protected in case a wayward spring shorted the top or a tab in the charger made crooked contact. But still, just a couple of mm separate the high-current antipodal electrical contacts on the top.

Maybe those binder hole reinforcements for punched paper sheets will work. Or some non-conductive epoxy?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Maybe those binder hole reinforcements for punched paper sheets will work.



I got some Avery self-adhesive 1/4 inch reinforcement labels and they seem to fit the top of the Olight 5C IMR cells very well. I haven't had any problems with a short on the top of these batteries and the protection _should_ shut down the cell if it is shorted. But, adding the hole reinforcement as an insulator gives another layer of protection for these high current cells.

The 4Sevens version of this battery already has the insulator on top but it may not always be available.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

I did a review (in Germany), but since the review is with some pictures it is maybe interesting!?
https://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?138051-Kurzreview-Die-Rückkehr-des-Zwei-Stufen-Twisty


----------



## 041987

It's there have runtime between 16650,SF 123 and 16340?
Want to buy it using 16650 but worry about in low lumen


----------



## Jose Marin

041987 said:


> It's there have runtime between 16650,SF 123 and 16340?
> Want to buy it using 16650 but worry about in low lumen



This light atleast my copy doesn't have a regulated low output. Its very low, almost a moon light with 16650 if i can remember. Here's a link to the page with low beam shots. You also don't get full output with 16650 because voltage is too low. Never really got around to runtime tests on this one because i lost intrest in it. Id recommend buying the edcl-1t and picking up an eb2 body from somewhere to run 16650. The low is the same with cr123 and 16340/16650

Edit sorry i never posted link 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...EDCL-2T&p=5165832&highlight=16650#post5165832


----------



## 041987

Jose Marin said:


> This light atleast my copy doesn't have a regulated low output. Its very low, almost a moon light with 16650 if i can remember. Here's a link to the page with low beam shots. You also don't get full output with 16650 because voltage is too low. Never really got around to runtime tests on this one because i lost intrest in it. Id recommend buying the edcl-1t and picking up an eb2 body from somewhere to run 16650. The low is the same with cr123 and 16340/16650


Sounds very bad
Maybe changing to E2T-mv. It have good, stable and long output curve using 16650.

Thank you


----------



## Djroulette

I have been unable to find a picture of the EDCl2-t next to a eb2 Backup. Anyone have one to compare differences in size?


----------



## DayofReckoning

Djroulette said:


> I have been unable to find a picture of the EDCl2-t next to a eb2 Backup. Anyone have one to compare differences in size?



Specs show they are nearly identical in size and weight.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

Djroulette said:


> I have been unable to find a picture of the EDCl2-t next to a eb2 Backup. Anyone have one to compare differences in size?


In this review is also a compare EB2 EDCL-2:

https://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?138051-Kurzreview-Die-R%FCckkehr-des-Zwei-Stufen-Twisty


----------



## night.hoodie

Took me awhile to notice the upgrade, advancement or evolution of the EB1/2. I'll try to be brief. I hate the Backup in black. But in silver or tan, it is awesome. Silver makes it seem like it goes in your expensive SLR camera case, tucked in the pocket next to your Leika backup shooter, or in the glove box of your new "007-silver" BMW M5. Tan makes it look like what Luke Skywalker might pull out for auxiliary light when outfitted in a desert version of what he and Rogue Squadron wore on Hoth, edit, no wait, it goes with what he and Leah wore on the Forest Moon of Endor, probably with an unavailable green Surefire recoil-proof filter. 

*Why only black anno for the Tactician and EDCL1/2-T?*

I want them in Backup silver and especially in Backup desert tan.
And Jungle Camo! 

I used to be all about it, but I guess now I'm over black. The other annos are more interesting.


----------



## 270winchester

night.hoodie said:


> Took me awhile to notice the upgrade, advancement or evolution of the EB1/2. I'll try to be brief. I hate the Backup in black. But in silver or tan, it is awesome. Silver makes it seem like it goes in your expensive SLR camera case, tucked in the pocket next to your Leika backup shooter, or in the glove box of your new "007-silver" BMW M5. Tan makes it look like what Luke Skywalker might pull out for auxiliary light when outfitted in a desert version of what he and Rogue Squadron wore on Hoth, edit, no wait, it goes with what he and Leah wore on the Forest Moon of Endor, probably with an unavailable green Surefire recoil-proof filter.
> 
> *Why only black anno for the Tactician and EDCL1/2-T?*
> 
> I want them in Backup silver and especially in Backup desert tan.
> And Jungle Camo!
> 
> I used to be all about it, but I guess now I'm over black. The other annos are more interesting.



Are you willing to pay significantly more for a different finish? the EDCLs came out cheaper than the previous lights by quite a margin, adding new finishes would add cost and time to set it up for different run and the black ones would be more expensive too to shoulder some of the cost of having multiple colors.


----------



## night.hoodie

270winchester said:


> Are you willing to pay significantly more for a different finish? the EDCLs came out cheaper than the previous lights by quite a margin, adding new finishes would add cost and time to set it up for different run and the black ones would be more expensive too to shoulder some of the cost of having multiple colors.



Fair point, that the new lights are way more reasonably priced MSRP than previous lights in the family, and that must not be ignored, that it is relief, given pricing history. However, though no doubt a single anno color has some bearing on cost, it is premature to suggest, if I may exaggerate your insinuation, "these are $100+ less because they are passing the savings of running a single color on to the customer." What would the price really be if they had 3 or 4 different annos? $350?!? That's kind of what you seem to be suggesting, plz correct me if I am putting words in your mouth, & sry.


----------



## DayofReckoning

So I received my new Surefire EDCL-2T yesterday. Just a few thoughts/observations 

1. As others have said, the low mode is much more than the stated 5 lumens. I am happy about that though, as I find it to be a very useful output, and is more than enough light for most tasks.

2. The Two-stage tailcap (not sure why others are calling it "gas pedal") is quite a bit mushier than the tailcaps on my A2 Aviators. It feels like one has to press down harder on this tailcap. Not quite as good as the A2's tailcap, but still quite acceptable.

3. The tint on my sample is nice and white on low and high, no green.

I have read through this thread and don't believe I've seen anyone comment on long the actual runtime on high is using primaries. I am quite curious. Once these cells that came with it are depleted, I may sacrifice a set and see how long it actually will run.

Also, being as though this light is designed to work with 6 volts (2 CR123's), how has it been determined that it is safe to run two 16340's in it? Is this not overdriving the LED hard?


----------



## Jose Marin

Djroulette said:


> I have been unable to find a picture of the EDCl2-t next to a eb2 Backup. Anyone have one to compare differences in size?


----------



## night.hoodie

Jose Marin said:


>



but that tan EB2 tho... does it not look like a prop from _Return of the Jedi_ or _Rogue One_?
I dig it. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Djroulette

Are the clips the same? I have issues with the eb2 clip breaking. I know someone has probably brought that up but there are a ton of post to read through.


----------



## Jose Marin

Yes same brittle clip


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

And, it appears to me that the optics are the same but the emitters are different. The EB2 has an emitter with a smaller die and gives a tight spotlight beam. The EDCL-2T LED has a larger die with a broader, brighter and whiter beam.

Will the EDCL-2C clicky ever be produced?


----------



## bykfixer

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Will the EDCL-2C clicky ever be produced?



I have one....
Swapped tailcaps with an EB1c.
:wave:

EB1c with a non shrouded, non tailstanding gas pedal and dual function clicky on my EDCL-2T... 
Two modes.... on and off. :shakehead


----------



## DayofReckoning

Why would anyone want to swap a perfect UI tailcap like the two stage for a clicky? :shakehead

I'm still trying to figure out why running two lithium ions in a light rated for 6V is a good idea.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

DayofReckoning said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why running two lithium ions in a light rated for 6V is a good idea.



Why wouldn't you? They work fine.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> What other than lithium ion batteries would you run?  Alkalines?



CR123 Primaries. Like the light was intended to.


----------



## 270winchester

night.hoodie said:


> Fair point, that the new lights are way more reasonably priced MSRP than previous lights in the family, and that must not be ignored, that it is relief, given pricing history. However, though no doubt a single anno color has some bearing on cost, it is premature to suggest, if I may exaggerate your insinuation, "these are $100+ less because they are passing the savings of running a single color on to the customer." What would the price really be if they had 3 or 4 different annos? $350?!? That's kind of what you seem to be suggesting, plz correct me if I am putting words in your mouth, & sry.



Only surefire knows the true material cost, but in any manufacturing process, the cost is far more than just the material used. 

If you make a total of 10000 units, you set up once and scrap rate improves the more units you make and by the end you have the process down.

If you make 2 batches of 5000 each with different color, you double the set up cost or retooling the machines involved in anondizing, and the first units of the 2nd batch will be much more susceptible to defect that need rework. You would also have to pay workers more to do the set up, plus the downtime that you are not making any units setting up the 2nd batch and getting it up to speed.

Then you have to buy the raw material in smaller quantities which brings per unit price up.

Then you have to decide how many of each to make. Do you do 50/50? 30/70? You risk retailers not wanting one of them and have to sit on inventory.

But I'm sure you can get a much more accurate picture talking to Surefire and see if it's possible, after all they do make special runs from time to time and if there is enough interest and people are willing to pay for what they consider is a fair premium for their trouble, I am sure they will consider it.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Why wouldn't you? They work fine.



Because the light is designed to run 6V, not 8.3 volts. You say they work fine, but I would be concerned that the lifespan of the LED is being reduced. I want someone to come along and explain WHY it's ok to run lithium ions in this light. I have two IMR 16430's sitting over there that I would love to throw in this light. But until someone explains to me why it's safe to do, I'm gonna stick with these primaries for now.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Anyway, as I've discussed in detail previously on this thread, I've run both protected and unprotected 16340 IMR's in the EDCL-2T for several months now with good results. They come off the Nitecore D4 charger at 4.2 volts.

I'm saving my primaries for Y3K.


----------



## 270winchester

DayofReckoning said:


> Because the light is designed to run 6V, not 8.3 volts.



Do you have access to technical document that indicates the circuit cannot accommodate anything over 6v?


----------



## DayofReckoning

270winchester said:


> Do you have access to technical document that indicates the circuit cannot accommodate anything over 6v?



The light is designed, and instructed to be run, according to Surefire, on 2 CR123A batteries. The burden of proof is upon you, and others, who claim that it is ok to run it on two lithium ions. 

You asking me to provide a technical document showing the circuit cannot accommodate anything over 6V is the complete opposite of what should be asked. 

I'm running the light according to the way Surefire intended. Some of you are running it out of specification with batteries that Surefire does not advise using. And you want ME to provide documentation?

Show me the documentation that says 8.3 volts is ok................


----------



## 270winchester

DayofReckoning said:


> The light is designed, and instructed to be run, according to Surefire, on 2 CR123A batteries. The burden of proof is upon you, and others, who claim that it is ok to run it on two lithium ions.
> 
> You asking me to provide a technical document showing the circuit cannot accommodate anything over 6V is the complete opposite of what should be asked.
> 
> I'm running the light according to the way Surefire intended. Some of you are running it out of specification with batteries that Surefire does not advise using. And you want ME to provide documentation?
> 
> Show me the documentation that says 8.3 volts is ok................


Ok Ned Flanders, you got me, I'm one of the outlaw renegades daring to run batteries that are shown to work fine in these lights.

I better get back to my moonlight bonfire dance to pagan dieties and see what other wild trouble I can get into, maybe I'll put thousand island dressing on my hotdog or something crazy like that. :wave:


----------



## peter yetman

DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## DayofReckoning

270winchester said:


> Ok Ned Flanders, you got me, I'm one of the outlaw renegades daring to run batteries that are shown to work fine in these lights.
> 
> I better get back to my moonlight bonfire dance to pagan dieties and see what other wild trouble I can get into, maybe I'll put thousand island dressing on my hotdog or something crazy like that. :wave:



"shown to work fine"​

I can overdrive the hell out of a lot of LED's, and severely reduce their lifespan, and still claim that they "work fine". 

FWIW, I would love to throw in a set of rechargeables into my EDCL-2T, but until someone comes along and reassures me with tech data showing it's ok to do that, rather than some ridiculous comments made by someone doesn't have any data to back up their claim, I'm going to stick with primaries.

"They work fine" does not contain any real data. Explain to me WHY they work fine. Trust me. I'm on your side. I really want to run rechargeables in this light.


----------



## Sean

DayofReckoning said:


> "shown to work fine"​
> 
> I can overdrive the hell out of a lot of LED's, and severely reduce their lifespan, and still claim that they "work fine".
> 
> FWIW, I would love to throw in a set of rechargeables into my EDCL-2T, but until someone comes along and reassures me with tech data showing it's ok to do that, rather than some ridiculous comments made by someone doesn't have any data to back up their claim, I'm going to stick with primaries.
> 
> "They work fine" does not contain any real data. Explain to me WHY they work fine. Trust me. I'm on your side. I really want to run rechargeables in this light.



Use 2 lithium phosphate K2 batteries that Surefire sells/sold for use in their LED lights.


----------



## 270winchester

DayofReckoning said:


> "shown to work fine"​
> 
> I can overdrive the hell out of a lot of LED's, and severely reduce their lifespan, and still claim that they "work fine".
> 
> FWIW, I would love to throw in a set of rechargeables into my EDCL-2T, but until someone comes along and reassures me with tech data showing it's ok to do that, rather than some ridiculous comments made by someone doesn't have any data to back up their claim, I'm going to stick with primaries.
> 
> "They work fine" does not contain any real data. Explain to me WHY they work fine. Trust me. I'm on your side. I really want to run rechargeables in this light.



Then stick with primaries and move on, why do you bother arguing with noobs like us since we obviously are all new to flashlights and clearly not up to your standards.

You really should read "How to win friends and influence people" if you are gonna keep claiming "I'm on your side".


----------



## DayofReckoning

270winchester said:


> Then stick with primaries and move on, why do you bother arguing with noobs like us since we obviously are all new to flashlights and clearly not up to your standards.
> 
> You really should read "How to win friends and influence people" if you are gonna keep claiming "I'm on your side".



I simply asked for some proof/reassurance that running this flashlight outside of manufacturers specifications was ok. You instead decided to personally attack me for it, and resorted to name calling, and assumptions of how I feel towards other members. You obviously have taken it very personal that I questioned you and your claims, and your reply's here honestly come across as someone with a child like mentality. You are upset that I have not taken your word for it that lithium ions "work fine" in this light, and that's clear to anyone who reads this thread.

I also find it ironic and almost laughable that you are giving advice on "how to win friends and influence people" while at the same time having a temper tantrum because someone is questioning you/disagreeing with you, and are also giving nonsense responses that lack any factual data, instead of supporting your claim.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Sean said:


> Use 2 lithium phosphate K2 batteries that Surefire sells/sold for use in their LED lights.



I don't see them listed on Surefire's website anymore. I do recall a post earlier in this thread where a user said his didn't work with them, for whatever reason. It may be worth a shot to buy a set to try.


----------



## 270winchester

DayofReckoning said:


> I simply asked for some proof/reassurance that running this flashlight outside of manufacturers specifications was ok. You instead decided to personally attack me for it, and resorted to name calling, and assumptions of how I feel towards other members. You obviously have taken it very personal that I questioned you and your claims, and your reply's here honestly come across as someone with a child like mentality. You are upset that I have not taken your word for it that lithium ions "work fine" in this light, and that's clear to anyone who reads this thread.
> 
> I also find it ironic and almost laughable that you are giving advice on "how to win friends and influence people" while at the same time having a temper tantrum because someone is questioning you/disagreeing with you, and are also giving nonsense responses that lack any factual data, instead of supporting your claim.



You should absolutely ignore us and move on, and use the primary batteries recommended by Surefire. We will all be better off if you didn't pay attention to us.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Sean said:


> Use 2 lithium phosphate K2 batteries that Surefire sells/sold for use in their LED lights.


​


DayofReckoning said:


> I don't see them listed on Surefire's website anymore. I do recall a post earlier in this thread where a user said his didn't work with them, for whatever reason. It may be worth a shot to buy a set to try.



Here's a report from earlier in the thread:




Dingle1911 said:


> I tried a all of my other K2 cells and my light does NOT function properly when using those batteries. I guess this will be a primaries only light for me.


​​
I don't have any K2 cells but I do have some nominal 3 volt Tenergy LiFePO4 cells and they don't work well with the EDCL-2T.

The only rechargeables I've had luck with on this light are high current IMR's from 4Sevens, Olight, AW and Exell.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Here's a report from earlier in the thread:
> 
> ​​
> I don't have any K2 cells but I do have some nominal 3 volt Tenergy LiFePO4 cells and they don't work well with the EDCL-2T.
> 
> The only rechargeables I've had luck with on this light are high current IMR's from 4Sevens, Olight, AW and Exell.



Thank you for the report


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Looks like the K2 LFP batteries have just been put back on SureFire's website:

https://www.surefire.com/batteries/2-pack-lfp123-rechargeable-batteries.html

From an Amazon listing of the LFP (LiFePO4) cells:



> K2 Energy LFP123A Rechargeable Li Ion 3.2V Battery Replaces CR123A Need more than one? We offer great discounts on quantity orders and FREE SHIPPING offers available. These batteries are made out of LFP chemistry. LFP is a safer lithium that doesn't have thermal stability problems. Recharge it thousands of times. Charge from 3.65 to 4.2 volts and discharged down to 1.0 volt. Average operating voltage is 3.2 volts. This battery is similar in size to a CR123A/16340. The battery weights 17 grams. Features: 600mA Rechargeable 2000+Cycles​



SureFire acknowledges the higher voltage of these cells when freshly charged and says it may burn out incandescent filaments:



> Rechargeable LFP 123A batteries are only to be used to power LED illumination products (built to use 123A lithium batteries) and NOT those featuring incandescent lamps. The initial elevated voltage of these rechargeable batteries, immediately after charging, may cause the filament contained within an incandescent lamp to break or “burn out."​



I'm thinking these K2 LFP's will not put out enough current for the latest batch of SureFire handheld lights like the EDCL-2T and the EB1-MV. Has anyone found otherwise?

The Tenergy LFP's that I tried without success were maybe four years old and seemed to me to have a high failure rate in general from the dozen that I bought.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm thinking these K2 LFP's will not put out enough current for the latest batch of SureFire handheld lights like the EDCL-2T and the EB1-MV. Has anyone found otherwise?​



K2's work great on E1-MV, EDCL-2T, EDCL-1T, E2T. I tried in a Minute ago. No flicker, no issue. I assume only the runtime will not be very song since the capacity is not that large of the LFP123 cells.

I only have one Tenergy cell, and this cells are not as far as good as the K2 LFPs. The EB1 does not work with Tenergy, the K2 cell works fine with the EB1. Do not remember if the EB1 is slightly flickering on high....!? The Tenergy, definately did not reach the high Level.
​


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

WarriorOfLight said:


> K2's work great on E1-MV, EDCL-2T, EDCL-1T, E2T. I tried in a Minute ago. No flicker, no issue. I assume only the runtime will not be very song since the capacity is not that large of the LFP123 cells.
> 
> I only have one Tenergy cell, and this cells are not as far as good as the K2 LFPs. The EB1 does not work with Tenergy, the K2 cell works fine with the EB1. Do not remember if the EB1 is slightly flickering on high....!? The Tenergy, definately did not reach the high Level.



How long will the K2's run the EDCL-2T or E1B-MV on high? The protected RCR123A's I have (not LFP's or IMR's) trip the PTC in both lights after less than two minutes and have to be put in the charger before they work again.


----------



## Sean

DayofReckoning said:


> I don't see them listed on Surefire's website anymore. I do recall a post earlier in this thread where a user said his didn't work with them, for whatever reason. It may be worth a shot to buy a set to try.



I read somewhere that they were still selling them if you called them. But this may no longer be the case. 

Anyway, my K2 LiPo4’s work just fine in my EDCL2-T.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Sean said:


> I read somewhere that they were still selling them if you called them. But this may no longer be the case.
> 
> Anyway, my K2 LiPo4’s work just fine in my EDCL2-T.



I just tried the link in my post above again, it still works for the K2 batteries on the SureFire website.

Since the K2's can presumably charge up to as high as 4.2 volts and Surefire says the K2's can be used in their LED lights, I'm thinking recent SF LED's are OK voltagewise for most rechargeable RCR123A cells. The later versions of the EB1 and EB2 seem to work fine on RCR's, some early versions seem to blink due to the high voltage in my experience.

Again, will the K2's run the EDCL-2T on high for more than a couple of minutes?

Whatever the case, and whatever batteries you use, I think the EDCL-2T is a great light to have in your pocket. :thumbsup:

And yes, I'd love to see a clicky version.


----------



## 270winchester

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Since the K2's can presumably charge up to as high as 4.2 volts and Surefire says the K2's can be used in their LED lights, I'm thinking recent SF LED's are OK voltagewise for most rechargeable RCR123A cells. The later versions of the EB1 and EB2 seem to work fine on RCR's, some early versions seem to blink due to the high voltage in my experience.



That's what I have seen as well, the E2DL Ultra (500 version) I have also run great on regular 3.7V RCR 123s and I only ran the set up after others here have tried it first(come to think of it, you may have been one of them) and of course, I can't prove it's 100% safe but I've used it for so many years now I think it's safe-ish  . The early E1B I have from 10faint years ago will blink with even a freshly charged 3.2v LiFePo4 batteries which was a bit annoying but the voltage generally settled down quick enough so it was not a hardship.


----------



## Sean

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Again, will the K2's run the EDCL-2T on high for more than a couple of minutes?



This is what I found when I tested my EDCL2-T using K2 LPF cells. There was a drop off in brightness within the first minute or minute-and-a-half. It then leveled off at what I would estimate to be approximately 800 lumens and it held this brightness for the next 15 minutes. After that point brightness dropped off very quickly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Thanks as always Sean. :thumbsup:


----------



## IsaacL

The charge cutoff for K2 LFP123A cells is 3.65V and they are 3.2V nominal. Compare that to RCR123A cells at 4.2V and 3.7V respectively. The parameters you refer to are maximum operating conditions and do not equate to Surefire endorsing the use of RCRs. 

Obviously, people are free to put whatever they want into their lights, but they should be aware of the facts before making that choice. Not a dig, just throwing the info out there.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Since the K2's can presumably charge up to as high as 4.2 volts and Surefire says the K2's can be used in their LED lights, I'm thinking recent SF LED's are OK voltage wise for most rechargeable RCR123A cells. The later versions of the EB1 and EB2 seem to work fine on RCR's, some early versions seem to blink due to the high voltage in my experience.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

And, to add to the SF rechargeable discussion, SureFire has a new M600DF weapon light that, like the EDCL-2T, puts out 1200 lumens (with an asterisk, of course ) on two CR123A's. On the Surefire SF18650A rechargeable cell it puts out 1500 lumens. 



> The M600DF Ultra Scout Light is a lightweight, compact WeaponLight featuring an ultra-high-output LED that delivers 1,200 lumens of blinding white light with 123A batteries and 1,500 lumens of light with the SF18650A rechargeable lithium-ion battery.​



https://www.surefire.com/m600df-dual-fuel-led-scout-light.html

This seems to be a single mode light with the familiar Z68 tailcap from the catalog description.

Will a handheld two-mode version follow as the EDCL-2C perhaps?


----------



## erehwyrevekool

I know E-Series have the wall of the thread of body too thin if modded to host 18650 batteries, now I'd like to know about the new M600DF body and head threads, there are new threads w/ a new diameter? If so it is not compatible w/ all the other E-Series heads?! :thinking:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Good point about the E-Series head! I'm thinking the tail cap on the M600DF is standard since the description mentions a Z68 and the accessories appear to be standard Scout remote switches.

But the head must be different, as you point out, to accommodate an 18650. In the online catalog listing there are a couple of pictures of the M600DF with the head off. I suspect the front part of the head will have commonality with other E-Series lights but the back half has the larger threads for the 18650 body.

Do the CR123A's rattle in the larger M600DF body? Anybody remember the 'removable' sleeve in the early Surefire U2 lights?

Will the two-cell EDCL's migrate to a dual fuel configuration? Many of the previous Scout lights have E-Series analogues in the handheld flashlight line of products.


----------



## Dingle1911

Sean said:


> This is what I found when I tested my EDCL2-T using K2 LPF cells. There was a drop off in brightness within the first minute or minute-and-a-half. It then leveled off at what I would estimate to be approximately 800 lumens and it held this brightness for the next 15 minutes. After that point brightness dropped off very quickly.



I am not sure if it is my particular K2 batteries or my EDCL2-T, but my 2-T does not work with the K2 batteries. I also found that the run time in the current generation Aviator is really short, approximately 1/3 of what I would get out of CR123s. For my use cases I find the K2s work very well in my EB1 back up.

I do like the EDCL-2T. I think it fits well in my collection and is useful.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Ran into something strange with my EDCL-2T. I've been using it periodically the last week or so, and a few days ago, when I put the light away, the high beam was still going strong. When I picked it up to use it today, no power. Cells completley drained. :thinking: Batteries were Surefire 123's.

No one used the light, and it didn't get accidently left on, as it was in a drawer. WTH??

Surely this light couldn't have any type of parasitic drain, could it?


----------



## vadimax

DayofReckoning said:


> Ran into something strange with my EDCL-2T. I've been using it periodically the last week or so, and a few days ago, when I put the light away, the high beam was still going strong. When I picked it up to use it today, no power. Cells completley drained. :thinking: Batteries were Surefire 123's.
> 
> No one used the light, and it didn't get accidently left on, as it was in a drawer. WTH??
> 
> Surely this light couldn't have any type of parasitic drain, could it?



My guess: the tail cap was left twisted on the edge of a low mode activation; while putting it in a drawer or where it was the tail cap has twisted a bit (?) or got lateral force (just checked my 1-T — that does work) and low mode has been activated without being noticed by you.

Just my theory


----------



## bykfixer

When you turn it on high, it's in turbo mode. It steps down after a minute or so. Turn it off after say 22 seconds, turn it back on 14 seconds later and it's back to full blast. 

So, say you turned it on 55 times at 22 seconds.... that would equal about 21 minutes. 
SureFire says 1.0* hour (ansi spec). But what that means is being turned on high and left there meaning once the thermal step down occurs the drain on cells is greatly reduced from 3amps to about 1.8 amps. 
Now if they left it at the full 3amp draw it would probably deplete the cells in about 25 minutes.

Would it activate on low? I remember one post where op was using his and it suddenly went dark. Like not even on low anymore. 

This is one of those cases where the technology of light output is limited by it's fuel source. Like say... the P61 (or the M6) it was fun while it lasted.

I would surmize that those using this in those life/death situations would install fresh fuel cells before each op, much like ensuring their revolver cylinder has 6 rounds. For us mortals.... again I say it's fun while it lasts.


----------



## DayofReckoning

So, I was in that drawer a few times and the light definetley wasn't activated.

The light whould only come on in a moonlight mode when I tried turning it on, basically next to nothing.

It appears that this light does not give any warning or indication whatsoever that the cells are nearly exhaused. For a light that is supposed to be "tactical" that is bad, really really bad.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I was under the impression this was an EDC light, not a tactical light


----------



## DayofReckoning

InvisibleFrodo said:


> I was under the impression this was an EDC light, not a tactical light



I assumed the "T" in EDCL-2T stood for tactical. Of course, what exactly defines a "tactical" light? That's a whole other can of worms.

Either way, I'm not happy about this light not giving a warning sign of depleted cells. What's really crappy is the low mode will not even run once the high beam is exhausted.


----------



## bykfixer

It's a tactical light that was designed with certain applications in mind. These days many special ops, swat etc have night vision gear as well. Folks who's life depends on it load it with fresh fuel before going out. You may notice in movies the soldiers carrying battery cases on their collarbone area. 

The edc part means it's one that can be carried by all ranks of law officials from the door kicker to the plain clothes folks. But they are all trained to know the limits of their gear, including lighting tools.

True tactical lights are like firearms. When it's out of bullets, there are no more. A 357 revolver doesn't have a spare 22 round in case it is needed and the EDCL-2T is made for max brightness on demand. So if a fuel cell won't let it do it's job the user knows "it's out of bullets" so to speak. 

True tactical lights are often misunderstood. The right tool for the job means it has limitations the masses don't find appealing. But to those who train with them it's like a revolver where you get 6 shots so they'd better count. Just like in the old SureFire days, runtime is short but very potent while it lasts. 

This one takes things to the extreme like a 44 revolver that gives 5 shots. If the user needs more than that then it is not the appropriate tool for the task.


----------



## BioMelodic

I dissagree that this is a tactical light.... any light that has the potential to cycle to a “low” mode when the tail switch is pressed is not ideal for a tactical situation.... in fact, it could cost a life.


----------



## bubbatime

BioMelodic said:


> I dissagree that this is a tactical light.... any light that has the potential to cycle to a “low” mode when the tail switch is pressed is not ideal for a tactical situation.... in fact, it could cost a life.



I disagree with your disagree. THIS is the definition of a tactical light. The two stage gas pedal switch is an ideal tactical switching method. It does not "cycle" like a clicky cap. 

I'm new to the board, but I can assure you I have a metric butt load of tactical training to include nighttime shooting and building clearing. These Surefire gas pedal lights are ideal for that.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to the site biomelodic.
I get your point. 

Yet you must remember that folks train with new lighting tools before using them in their duty. They aren't issued for example a new type of tactical glove and sent out to duty right away. They spend time getting to know their new type of glove, helmet, lighting tool etc. 

Now us regular folks? Yeah a gas pedal switch being used by Johnnie video gamer turned mall cop can be dangerous. 

Me being a johnnie homeowner I bought a 1 setting Elzetta Bones for the reason you cite. Yet the EDCL2-T was purchased as part of a collection of SureFire tactical lights I use for recreation knowing I'm a johnnie homeowner. 

Now maybe bubbatime can expand on getting familiar with a new tactical item....


----------



## BioMelodic

I stand corrected.... I was unaware this was a gas-pedal switch, thought it was clicky. So, yeah, I agree with it’s tactical use. Apologies for my ignorance on the light.

Thanks for being polite and not ripping me a new a**hole!


----------



## bykfixer

We don't do that around here B.

Nope, not cool. 

These days general folks get into tactical stuff as hobbyists. Nothing wrong with that. 

Once upon a time my pop gave me the hook shaped game gutting knife that was his grandfathers. It was a rite of passage. But when he saw me using it to cut weed eater twine he just rolled his eyes and handed me a pair of poultry type industrial scissors and says "right tool for the job son". 

I collect flashlights and with that am fascinated at the applications many are/were used for. And with all the hype around "all things tacti-cool" these days it's easy to see how some that are tailored for one use can be handy for others. That knife made for a mighty fine twine cutter with a quick pulling motion versus a normal blade knife.

I converted my EDCL2-T to a single mode clicky (with an EB1c tailcap) where I take advantage of the lockout feature and use a twist motion to turn it on. The gas pedal went to an EB1c I bought for the pencil beam to peer into pipes and manholes.


----------



## Sean

DayofReckoning said:


> Ran into something strange with my EDCL-2T. I've been using it periodically the last week or so, and a few days ago, when I put the light away, the high beam was still going strong. When I picked it up to use it today, no power. Cells completley drained. :thinking: Batteries were Surefire 123's.
> 
> No one used the light, and it didn't get accidently left on, as it was in a drawer. WTH??
> 
> Surely this light couldn't have any type of parasitic drain, could it?



Check both batteries. See if one is dead and the other is still good. I’ve had this happen several times with Surefire batteries. Works one minute, turn it off and back on and it won’t turn on because one cell died prematurely.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Sean said:


> Check both batteries. See if one is dead and the other is still good. I’ve had this happen several times with Surefire batteries. Works one minute, turn it off and back on and it won’t turn on because one cell died prematurely.



That very well could be the case. Unfortunately I've already pitched the cells so I can't check. But if it ever happens again, I will remember this suggestion.


----------



## ch4ins4w

I have been using my EDCL-2T for a week now and love it. This is my first E-series, and I want more! The light feels great in my hand and carries comfortably in my front left pocket. I like the two way clip. The two stage switch is a revelation. It's easy to select low and hi is always right there when you want it. I thought I would miss the clicky for full time on, but the twisty is smooth to operate. When I set the light up for bedside use, I rotate the twisty so that all I have to do is touch the tailcap to activate low. That way, there is no chance of accidentally pushing through to Hi and blinding myself when I am half asleep. Battery selection is my only dilemma. I like to use rechargeables. With a 16650, I get an excellent Hi, but the Low is too low to be useful except in full dark with night adjusted eyes. 16340 batteries have an excellent Low, a brilliant HI, and no runtime. The TIR beam is amazing on Hi. I was spotting coyotes in the woods, and the throw is good and the flood of the beam is useful like no other small light I have. I haven't tested it in the big pastures yet to see how far it really reaches, but so far, I am amazed. What type of LED is in there? I wonder if I swapped an XPL Hi in there if I would get a more lumens on Low and more throw on Hi? The icing on the cake is that I got it brand new with a coupon for $122 delivered!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

ch4ins4w said:


> Battery selection is my only dilemma. I like to use rechargeables. With a 16650, I get an excellent Hi, but the Low is too low to be useful except in full dark with night adjusted eyes. 16340 batteries have an excellent Low, a brilliant HI, and no runtime. The TIR beam is amazing on Hi.



I've had good results with high current IMR rechargeables on my EDCL-2T:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The only rechargeables I've had luck with on this light are high current IMR's from 4Sevens, Olight, AW and Exell.




The regular RCR123A's have a protection circuit that trips off in a couple of minutes on high from the current draw of the EDCL-2T.

I can hear the coyotes at night on the back forty but most of what I see with my light are coons and deer. This is indeed a great light for spotting wildlife. Lately I've been carrying the EDCL-2T and a SureFire T1A for stealth walks down a country road on a moonless night.
​


----------



## ch4ins4w

Thanks for the advice. Do IMR batteries provide a longer run time over all, or just a longer draw on high before they step down? I don't quite understand what makes an IMR battery better. And, do you use two 16340s or an IMR 16650? 

For long range spotting, I use an Olight M22 Warrior that I put an XPL Hi V3 led in. It has a narrow spot that reaches as far as my eyes can identify something. This weekend, I will get out and compare the EDCL-2T and see how it works at this range, which, for me, is about 250 yards.


----------



## blacksmith

Myself and others were hoping to build a lego with the new Scout M600DF.

The word on the street is that the head of the 600DF will not work with other lights; it has larger threads for 18650s.

The tail caps will swap however.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

ch4ins4w said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do IMR batteries provide a longer run time over all, or just a longer draw on high before they step down? I don't quite understand what makes an IMR battery better. And, do you use two 16340s or an IMR 16650?



The IMR's can handle the high current draw and don't shut down after a couple of minutes like the 'regular' RCR123A's. The run time on the IMR's is less than with a primary CR123A, the ones I have claim 600 or 550 mAh depending on the brand. I use two 16340's in the EDCL-2T.

The PTC protection in the conventional RCR123A's shuts the light down totally after less than two minutes and the battery voltage will still be almost 4 volts in the charger, indicating plenty of juice left. Other recent lights like the SureFire EB1-MV and the 4Sevens Turbo Mini MkII also work much better with high current IMR's than conventional RCR123A's in my experience.

Some IMR's are protected, e.g. Olight and 4Sevens, others like Exell and AW are not it seems.

Usual caveats about using rechargeables in a SureFire, not authorized, might explode or fry the LED, you may go blind etc. But my experience has been good over the past few months.


----------



## ch4ins4w

Thanks Vox. That helps me understand what was happening with my EDCL-2T with 16340s. I will order some IMR 16340s and see how that functions for me. I do love this light.


----------



## zubrato

I'm really interested in this light after seeing a few people run it in several low light pistol/rifle classes, as well as shoothouses, mainly for it's power and candela. 

I've always been a streamlight (cost) guy, but I am willing to go where the reliable performance is, and 1200 lumens for 159 is a steal. Sorry for being so new, I've only lurked a little here and there, and I promise to spend more time learning, but before I begin this deep dive I wanted to know if you guys knew of any rumors or whispers of a new light from streamlight coming out to compete with the EDCL-2T or exceed, as I know surefire just released their M600 WML with 1500lumens. 
With the lumen war in full swing, I dont want to be caught forking over cash when the next big thing is around the corner, though I feel comfortable with Surefire being so dead nuts reliable, and my current Streamlight 2L-X 500 lumens being "good enough" so far. 

One more question: I know you surefire guys play lego, something I've never done but I'm willing to do in order to make the EDCL-2t what I want it to be, is there a compatible tailcap that has a shielded button (gas pedal or not, preferably no clicky) without a twist on/off constant feature? Looking for high only, or Low/high gas pedal with those features.

Thank you for your time and knowledge. I've always been a flashlight guy, but I'm just a mainstream flashlight normie beginning to dip his toes into this world.


----------



## bykfixer

Good questions zubrato. And welcome aboard.

With the lumens wars there are numbers being thrown around based on peak performance that due to physics becomes throttled back. Sometimes greatly. But if it drops as much as say 30% in output you won't really notice the change.....

But the good news is you can stick with a lesser output from a light that can hold the peak amount without dropping down and be just as well equipped.

The EDCL2-T uses a lens that acts not unlike a magnifier, which is why they look so shockingly much brighter than those other lights. It is called TIR for total internal reflection (or something like that). 

So if you take a 1000 lumen LED and stick it in the SF head it too will look amazingly bright.

They say it takes 4x the output to be 2x as bright. So 1.5x the output of a 1000 lumen light is hardly noticeable.
The optic is where the magic is. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Skaaphaas

So it would appear that there is a possibility of this light in my future. I got to fondle one at an IDPA night-shoot yesterday, and I was suitably impressed. 

That gas-pedal switch is great!

Has anyone figured out a way of attaching a finger O-ring to it, a-la the Raven Concealment pocket clips?

I find them an invaluable addition to any light that may be used in conjunction with my handgun. 

My first thought was a small hole in the top of the bend of the pocket clip, plus a small keychain split ring, and then an O-ring.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to the site zubrato. 

Ok to start with this EDCL-2T does not sustain the 1200 lumens for more than a minute or so. It steps down to about 700 due to heat that would cook the LED if it did not. You may notice some of Streamlight products have cooling fins that the SureFire does not. So when Streamlights says a light is 1000 lumens like their HL-X it stays at full output as long as the LED can. Physics causes LED's to dim as they get hot. 

Next, the EDCL-2T uses what is called TIR. Total internal reflection. In laymans terms it's like a magnifier. So the beam appears really massive out front. Streamlight uses mirrors and ultra clear glass to disperse light more evenly. 

So you decide to you want a bunch of light for a city block but not a lot of side spread, or if you'd rather light an entire soccer field. 

Last, a light needs to be 4x as bright by numbers to appear 2x as bright to your eyes. 

SureFire makes ones called EB1 or EB2 that have a tailcap which will work on the EDCL lights. But it's a clicky. Used on that EDCL it is high only. But the EDCL tail cap used on an EB can do the gas pedal thing. 

I'm not trying to talk you into or out of anything. Streamlight typically introduces their flagship stuff in January with availability in March or April. Sometimes they have upgrades to existing models in the fall, but typically what you see in January is the main lineup. 

SureFire on the other hand tends to release items one or two at a time, sometimes in summer, sometimes in January. 

If you feel comfortable with Streamlight, stick with them in my view. I like the ProTac series, especially the ten tap option for lo/hi or hi only. 

Hope to see you around the board. 


And skaaphass, I drilled a hole where you cite and used a split ring to add a lanyard so it will work. 3/64ths or 5 I forget.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Thanks Bykfixer. 

I have my EDCL2-T in hand 

I’ll explore a few options on O-rings.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Seems like the tint lottery applies. I’ve read a number of comments saying their’s is pure white, while mine has a noticeable hint of green.


----------



## CelticCross74

Had my EDCL-2T a couple months now. I actually REALLY like the gas pedal switch. I experimented with a new Orbtronic 16650 and it turned out to actually be too HOT for the EDCL-2T. The only mode that will work with that 16650 in it is max output mode. Lose the low mode completely with a 16650 in it. Very interesting. Did not expect that at all. The tint is just fine out of mine. "Pure white"? My copy is on the paler side but is not pure white. Either is fine with me in this very neat light!


----------



## Skaaphaas

Yeah I wasn’t sure how else to explain it. “Just white”? Ie no noticeable other hues, like green or blue.

I’m not overly concerned about the tint, while I really don’t like green, for the purpose that I bought this light for it really doesn’t matter. The “gas pedal” switch and mega brightness are the main things I wanted.


----------



## HitFactor

My 2T (white) makes my 1T look green. I'm not really concerned about tint either.


----------



## Nimitz68

HitFactor said:


> My 2T (white) makes my 1T look green. I'm not really concerned about tint either.


I see the exact same thing with my 2-T and my 1-T. The 2-T is very white while the 1-T is quite green.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I made a similar -1T tint observation on another thread:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just got the EDCL-1T delivered by FedEx, some early observations. The tint is a little greenish (or golden yellow) compared to an EDCL-2T and a E1B-MV but white compared to older SureFire's. As usual, the green tint seems more pronounced on low mode.


----------



## CelticCross74

I just got the 1T as well! I really dig the gas pedal switch! I guess I am the odd flashaholic out both my 1T and 2T have almost the exact same off pure white but still not NW tint.


----------



## Mark2

Mine is yellow green. Almost 20 years later, and still playing the 'Luxeon' lottery.


----------



## zubrato

Bykfixer thank for your amazing response and patience, and I apologize my delayed response. I can really only access the forum thru my phone as having less than 3 posts everything is quite difficult to navigate through filters and lack of notifications.

I broke down and purchased the edcl2-t...after purchasing the Scout600DF and I realize what I had been missing before. The design of the light with regard to battery compartment, tailcap switch at the very least is head and shoulders above streamlight.
My concerns for the tailcap gas pedal were activating on my belt were unwarranted, it moves out of the way entirely, unlike my streamlight which sat deeper in the pocket and required the protected tailcap due to its position. 

My one holdup is the temperature of the light, surefire is decidedly more yellow than the streamlight blue/purple which I have become accustomed to. There are times I’ve felt the blue/purple tint were advantageous in being so irritating to the eye for information control purposes, and also detrimental in gathering information due to making everything the same color. Sort of how a yellower tint is more natural for tracking purposes and provides more information. Time will tell.

My question is as follows, can I use something like purple loctite to secure the tailcap from twisting on/out of position? I’m hesitant to clean off surefire protective grease in order to use a little dab and I don’t want to use anything too strong that would weld the flashlight to the point where I need tools/heat and mar the finish, but the twist feature is something I find more a liability than feature. 

Thank you guys! 
Also you suck, this is expensive.


----------



## zubrato

Quick update, thought about it and decided to use a few wraps of Teflon tape instead, works great and nothing permanent! 

Thank you again to everyone, never thought I’d become a surefire fanboy.

Ah! One thing I wish this light did is take 18650’s and ramp it up to 1500 like the m600Df on my rifle. My only real gripe at this point.


----------



## id30209

Oh lord have mercy....
As a huge fan(atic) of old E,L,A flashlights and especially dual-stage switches, i've never looked for any of them younger than AZ2 (as the last one in my garage) knowing none of them has this legobility in this size and as it's called now gas pedal switch. 
And now years after, i've stumbled upon this thread by accident and for past hour i'm just drooling over the laptop reading about your impressions.
To long i've spend in my cave...

The only thing that comes to my mind after reading all these pages is that everyone has an issue using 1 liion cell in 2T. Low mode precisely and using 2x16340's doesn't give runtime as would 16650. The driver seems to me can handle single or dual liion setup and as i read it does pretty well, only battery capacity is an issue (16340)

So far as per my experience, solution for LOW output using 1 x 16650 is to change the resistor in the tailcap which is the only reason why it's so low or none.
The same issue i had with AZ2 and LX2. So basically you can solder resistor depending how much output you'd like to have on low but generally is between 30ohm up to almost 200ohm (there are some threads how to calculate).
But once tailcap is opened we could see which resistor SF is using (hopefully) and it's easier to determine which to use depending on li ion setup.

And once again.. how did i miss this one??? 
Now i want one EDCL2-T!!!

UPDATE: @£$* it! There were WTS threads


----------



## jellydonut

I want one too, but the release of the M600 DF has made me realize that a dual fuel version would be much more desirable, and that surely one must be right around the corner..


----------



## Nimitz68

jellydonut said:


> I want one too, but the release of the M600 DF has made me realize that a dual fuel version would be much more desirable, and that surely one must be right around the corner..


You can power the EDCL2-T with a 16650 Li-Ion rechargeable cell. I am currently using a KeepPower protected 2500 mAh in mine and I have had no issues. Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## RobertMM

Nimitz68 said:


> You can power the EDCL2-T with a 16650 Li-Ion rechargeable cell. I am currently using a KeepPower protected 2500 mAh in mine and I have had no issues. Just thought you might want to know.



Sorry if this has been asked before, but how is low mode on a 16650?

Is it still at the same brightness as two CR123?


----------



## Nimitz68

RobertMM said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but how is low mode on a 16650?
> 
> Is it still at the same brightness as two CR123?



I have not noticed a difference on low output between the two battery configurations, but I also do not have the necessary equipment to definitively measure the two outputs. It seems very similar to my eyes.


----------



## blacksmith

Warning: the following will void your warranty. It says so right on Surefires site.







Now thats out of the way, lets take a look at the tools we'll need to disassemble the EDCL-2T.






The light comes completely apart with a little heat and twisting. This is a fairly straightforward process and the hardest part is not scratching the ano finish.





All parts will swap with an EB2 and some other E series.






Here is what can be done. This was not meant to be anything particular, more of a R&D project from our Mad Science Division.




Green glow in dark boot 
 

Lo-pro boot bezel from EB2 
 

Painted checkering two-tone tan 
 

Reflective tape on the flats 
 

Short pocket clip 
 

Anti-roll ring and crenelated head from E1D 
 

De-dome LED


----------



## id30209

I believe you are the first one stareted modding this flashlight. Twothumbsup!!


----------



## ch4ins4w

I used a 16650 in mine for a while, but the low was way too low. For me, it only worked in total darkness when you wanted a bare minimum illumination. I use IMR 16340s now. The low is a good all-around level and the turbo is excellent .


----------



## tokaji

How well the electronics is potted?



blacksmith said:


>


----------



## Mr. LED

I was going to ask that. Probably conformal coated.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

tokaji said:


> How well the electronics is potted?



I don't believe SureFire electrical boards are potted at all. I found a similar result when I tore down an EB1 a few years ago.


----------



## Skaaphaas

ch4ins4w said:


> I used a 16650 in mine for a while, but the low was way too low. For me, it only worked in total darkness when you wanted a bare minimum illumination. I use IMR 16340s now. The low is a good all-around level and the turbo is excellent .


Probably also going to end up doing this. I suppose the low is just that tad more usable, turbo must be a stunner. 

How frequently do you charge the cells then? Probably very often?


----------



## id30209

I’m waiting for mine to come then resoldering resistor for higher low on single cell. But i would be greatfull if some photos of bezel driver could be seen...further modding is, well, needed[emoji3]


----------



## tokaji

I always heard Surefire and Elzetta are all potted..I'm surprised now..



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I don't believe SureFire electrical boards are potted at all. I found a similar result when I tore down an EB1 a few years ago.


----------



## archimedes

This has been discussed in a few places. Although the exact specifics may (and likely do) vary by model, the consensus view appears to be mostly conformal coating instead of total potting ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?433411-Are-premium-Surefire-s-potted

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?223381-Are-surefire-LEDs-Potted

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-still-elite&p=3341774&viewfull=1#post3341774


----------



## ch4ins4w

Skaaphaas : 

I get pretty good use out of the two IMR 16340s. Turbo does deplete them pretty fast, so I use it only when needed. The low with the tow batteries is so good I use it a lot.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

ch4ins4w said:


> Skaaphaas :
> 
> I get pretty good use out of the two IMR 16340s. Turbo does deplete them pretty fast, so I use it only when needed. The low with the tow batteries is so good I use it a lot.



I agree, low is a lot more than 5 lumens on the IMR's and is bright enough to be useful for most common tasks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jellydonut

If Surefires were filled with potting they would be heavier than they are, the feel of them alone makes it kinda obvious they aren't.

In other news, I caved and bought one of these and it is predictably amazing. I suppose I will just buy another one when they bring out the inevitable 18650 variant.


----------



## Jose Marin

2 stage with 18650 support will be the day.


----------



## jellydonut

Jose Marin said:


> 2 stage with 18650 support will be the day.



I believe that with the advent of the M600 DF it is inevitable, and only a matter of time.

In the mean time this fantastic light will serve me well. Surefire's relentless catalog teasing shows that they are sometimes glacially slow even with the obvious releases, so I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it.


----------



## Skaaphaas

jellydonut said:


> I believe that with the advent of the M600 DF it is inevitable, and only a matter of time.
> 
> In the mean time this fantastic light will serve me well. Surefire's relentless catalog teasing shows that they are sometimes glacially slow even with the obvious releases, so I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it.


It would have to be a different light altogether, as the EDCL2-T’s body is way too thin to accommodate an 18650. 

Best bet would be to put a gas pedal switch on the Fury Dual-Fuel.


----------



## jellydonut

Skaaphaas said:


> It would have to be a different light altogether, as the EDCL2-T’s body is way too thin to accommodate an 18650.
> 
> Best bet would be to put a gas pedal switch on the Fury Dual-Fuel.



Yes, it wouldn't be an EDCL variant, it would just be the M600 DF with a two-stage momentary and the whole Scout Light mounting system removed from the design in favor of a plain old tube (with, of course, a two-way pocket clip).

The M600 DF has a design that is slimmer and better looking than the Fury (at least in my opinion) so I certainly hope they go that route vs. placing a new switch on the Fury design. I'm not sure if I would buy the latter.


----------



## desert.snake

> It would have to be a different light altogether, as the EDCL2-T’s body is way too thin to accommodate an 18650.



My friend according to my drawings made a body for 2 * 18650 for the head EB2. Everything worked perfectly, the main thing - that the EDCL2T had a long enough spring in the head to get the batteries. I mean, that on the body that turned out, EB2 worked perfectly, but the head from LX2 and E2D of 200 lm did not work, as there was no spring in the head, there was no contact.


Or think about it
https://malkoff-devices.myshopify.c...edium=onsite&utm_campaign=raslnewarrival&fp=1
but there will be only 1 high mode, so it does not make much sense in this particular case


----------



## blacksmith

Added some black ghost reflective tape to the frankenflashlight.


----------



## Slightchance

I have been really enjoying this light. It weighs a good deal less than my Malkoffs and Elzettas I normally carry. As has been said before, the clip has a lot to be desired.

If they can keep a similar form factor and use 18650s, I would have to buy it. 

I also agree a de-weapon light version of the M600 DF would be more edc friendly than the DF Fury. Especially if it has the same switch. I can tolerate more length than width in my pocket.


----------



## blacksmith

I finally got a Scout to replace my old Vampire weapon light. It's a great upgrade, half the size and twice the power. Swapped the rings around with the EDCL. The DS00 switch is great but no one seems to run them on the Scouts :thinking:


----------



## J_C_S

Are there any clicky switches that work with this light? 

I am am working my way through the thread so I apologize if it’s been covered already.


----------



## blacksmith

J_C_S said:


> Any clicky switches that work with this light?



I don't think so, if you want a clicker look at the new E2D.


----------



## bykfixer

The clicky from my EB1c fits and works, but not low/high like the twisty these come with. It becomes high only.


----------



## night.hoodie

bykfixer said:


> Post 285 mentions the light working with 16340's. Kinda got lost in the weeds when nit-pickers started picking nits about CD....



Sorry to reply to old post, dig up resolved bs, but I'm only halfway thru this thread. So I don't quite understand the nits about kcd: it was supposed to be 24kcd but instead it is 50kcd? How bright is it when the batteries are at half capacity? When the cells are completely dead? Is it possible 24kcd is an average?




bykfixer said:


> Perhaps the protection circuitry of K2's are saying "no way dude"....



I have never seen LiFePO4 with a protection circuit. And though Surefire product seems mostly designed for and geared towards primary... it would probably be nearly effortless for Surefire (and the rest of the damn industry) to have built-in low voltage cut-off. But let's not get too deep into criticism... nothing is perfect.

FWIW, looks like K2 Energy LFP123A 600mAh cells are available at Walmart's site, & NewEgg, Amazon. I don't see an HKJ review for them, but he tested their 500mAh 14500, and they may grant 3/4 capacity at 3A. I really don't think they are a great choice to match with EDCL-2T. If it wants 3A, IMR is probably the best match with secondaries. 

First I heard of these K2 16mm cells, though... that Surefire used to sell them off their site and still sells via customer service request. I was under the impression most 16mm LiFePO4 (other than the unavailable blue AW) sort of sucked... how do they do at 2A? 1A? Sorry ot question: can they be used to power incan E2e?




blacksmith said:


> Warning: the following will void your warranty. It says so right on Surefires site.
> ...
> All parts will swap with an EB2 and some other E series.



Awesome. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DustDynamics

Something I didn’t know until I was able to test was how the 1200 lumen TIR compared to larger Fresnel in 800-900 lumens. The EDCL-2T is a wall of light as people have said which means a flood with spill VS the Fresnel on the M3LT or M6LT which is a spot with no spill. At distance the lumens can not make up for the focus power of the larger Fresnel lens.


----------



## Zamp

Posted this on the shot show thread but still trying to get an answer: the EDCL2-T was listed as 24,000 candela with 450m beam distance (which would be about 50kcd) before but now its listed as 11,000 candela in the new catalog. So which is it? Are they changing out the head or was it never either of the higher candela ratings all along?


----------



## Tachead

Zamp said:


> Posted this on the shot show thread but still trying to get an answer: the EDCL2-T was listed as 24,000 candela with 450m beam distance (which would be about 50kcd) before but now its listed as 11,000 candela in the new catalog. So which is it? Are they changing out the head or was it never either of the higher candela ratings all along?



Never either all along I believe. 

SF changed the specs a while after it came out along with other models as they must have made a mistake or something. The new specs are likely the most accurate. 

My EDCL1-T box has a sticker over the original specs showing the new specs... 

https://i.imgur.com/jg1jlqn.jpg


----------



## Zamp

You'd think they would have caught it before printing it thousands of times. That was a big selling point for me at least.


----------



## Tachead

Yeah, you would think. Not sure what happened there. For me I always go more by beamshots and reviews then specs anyway so I didn't even notice the change until I saw the sticker.


----------



## Lightfighter

Hey guys,

Just purchased a new EDCL2-T earlier this afternoon and looking for some help until Surefire opens on Monday. I searched online and this forum, but I have not been able to find a post / article with many issues for this light. For the life of me, it bypasses low lumen output and is high output only. I removed the switch to make sure they installed the correct one and it is. When I turn the switch to constant on, it goes to high output immediately. If I keep twisting, it will blink again into high output. Only then if I rotate it backward will it go into low output mode. However, if I keep twisting backward, it will go back into high output before turning off and back into momentary only. No other way I can get it into low output mode. 

For my uses at work, it is not terrible that I get 1200 lumen output instantly and always, but I will go through batteries quickly and I want the light to function properly. Have any of you guys ran into this issue and / or know of the cause and a fix without having to go through Surefire RMA? I assume it is an issue with the switch correct? Hopefully it is a simple remedy. Thanks in advance for your time and help. 

Be well and stay safe.


----------



## archimedes

Hello @Lightfighter , your post above has been approved.

The "threading" system used here on CPF is a little bit old school and works best if titles on existing threads are not changed, so I've corrected that on your post.

Thanks and cheers !


----------



## bykfixer

When twisted to constant on it prompts to high. 

The 'gas pedal' tail cap allows low to occur when slightly pressed. Press it harder for high like an accelorator peddle. 
There is no way to have a constant low with this one as it comes from the factory.


----------



## ch4ins4w

Mine will do constant-on low output with a slight turn of the tailcap. Did you try cleaning the threads on both the tailcap and the body? Clean and lightly lube.


----------



## bykfixer

I stand corrected. 
It can stay on low. I put my gas pedal on a EB1c for a gas pedal on that one and use a clicky locked to on and twist for on/off for my 2T and that only does high now. 

I'd forgotten it can do a constant low. Thanks for the reminder and for setting the record straight chainsaw.


----------



## Crushmaster

Just picked up one of these and love it. The switch works like a dream. My only knock is that the clip seems a little loose (as in sticking to your pocket). How have others' experiences been with it? It's odd because it's not terribly loose, but just loose enough that it makes me feel uncomfortable. 🤔


----------



## RichardWad

Correct, the pocket clip grips the pants very loosely. It is not secure, and moves around the pocket a lot.


----------



## Crushmaster

Thanks for the input. Wish they'd add some texturing to the clip to give it a bit more bite on your pocket. May have to try bending it a bit.


----------



## RichardWad

I added some rubber heatshrink tube stuff to the pocket clip but it's still loose, in case you were considering that option


----------



## Crushmaster

Thanks, that's a good suggestion!


----------



## jarobi

FYI,
I swapped the pocket clips between the EDCL2-T and the Tactician.
For my uses, the L2-T is specialized and the Tactician is general use/EDC.

On my particular lights the Tactician clip is thicker and ever so slightly wider than the two way. I filed the Tactician clip to fit. The L2-T clip fits width-wise into the tactician body, but leaves up and down play due to being thinner. The solution was to cut two small pieces of black 8" zip tie. One piece fits.into the recessed area of the clip, the other between it and the body of the light. Bingo, ten minutes of work to make two great lights perfect for my use.


----------



## jarobi

Scored another of these, Surefire direct. Tint is a pleasant est. 4500K, runs like a champ on a 16650. S/N on KE2G is A134903. It's my favorite Surefire since my Nitroz-modded U2 (long since stolen). Very well done light. I hope they keep the gas pedal interface around.


----------



## Mr. LED

When you say it runs like a champ on 16650, how’s the low mode?


----------



## DayofReckoning

Mr. LED said:


> When you say it runs like a champ on 16650, how’s the low mode?



It doesn't. Not only will the light not achieve full brightness, but output drops like an absolute rock, and if my memory is correct, the low mode is reduced to a sub-lumen mode which is very very dim and not very useful.

The EDCL-2T is certainly no champ when running on a 16650.


----------



## Mr. LED

From what I read on this thread, most people say the low is too low on 16650. But one person says it had no difference between CR123. And now someone else said it works like a champ. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## id30209

I run my with 16650. LO is really low but HIGH is still good high.


----------



## CelticCross74

Interesting stuff. My copy of the EDCL-2 has a super tight clip. The 16650 I tried in it for reasons I do not understand makes the light lose low mode completely. With the 16650 it is full blast all the time gas pedal switch or not. I do like the low mode and use it frequently. Thus CR123's went back into it and it now works fine. Good luck OP these SF lights are not cheap...


----------



## wicky998

Lightfighter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just purchased a new EDCL2-T earlier this afternoon and looking for some help until Surefire opens on Monday. I searched online and this forum, but I have not been able to find a post / article with many issues for this light. For the life of me, it bypasses low lumen output and is high output only. I removed the switch to make sure they installed the correct one and it is. When I turn the switch to constant on, it goes to high output immediately. If I keep twisting, it will blink again into high output. Only then if I rotate it backward will it go into low output mode. However, if I keep twisting backward, it will go back into high output before turning off and back into momentary only. No other way I can get it into low output mode.
> 
> For my uses at work, it is not terrible that I get 1200 lumen output instantly and always, but I will go through batteries quickly and I want the light to function properly. Have any of you guys ran into this issue and / or know of the cause and a fix without having to go through Surefire RMA? I assume it is an issue with the switch correct? Hopefully it is a simple remedy. Thanks in advance for your time and help.
> 
> Be well and stay safe.




have you tried cleaning your contacts on the switch?

and did you hear back from surefire with an answer?


----------



## Dr. J

CelticCross74 said:


> Interesting stuff. My copy of the EDCL-2 has a super tight clip. The 16650 I tried in it for reasons I do not understand makes the light lose low mode completely. With the 16650 it is full blast all the time gas pedal switch or not. I do like the low mode and use it frequently. Thus CR123's went back into it and it now works fine. Good luck OP these SF lights are not cheap...



Sanyo unprotected UR16650ZTA (purple) gives low and high modes in my EDCL-2T, with the high being perhaps just a bit dimmer than with two primaries.
I will use this over the next few weeks and see what happens with more use...


----------



## Mr. LED

And how low is the low?


----------



## Dr. J

Mr. LED said:


> And how low is the low?


Other than tint, I have difficulty telling the difference between a Malkoff Neutral MDC Li-ion LMH and the EDCL-2T on low. The Malkoff is reportedly 15 lumens on low.
Perfectly usable!


----------



## Mr. LED

That’s some news. Virtually everyone else in this thread said that using 16650, the low was so low to the point of unusable.

Can you post pictures for comparison?


----------



## Skaaphaas

Mr. LED said:


> That’s some news. Virtually everyone else in this thread said that using 16650, the low was so low to the point of unusable.
> 
> Can you post pictures for comparison?


That’s certainly the case with mine and a 16650, tried it once and found it not feasible.


----------



## Tachead

Maybe he is charging to 4.35V guys as the cell he is using is capable of that? That's what I do with my ZTA's. I would run a test but, I only have the EDCL-1T unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. J

Tachead said:


> Maybe he is charging to 4.35V guys as the cell he is using is capable of that? That's what I do with my ZTA's. I would run a test but, I only have the EDCL-1T unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



XTAR WP2, charging with the switch set to 3.8V. A battery I just removed from the charger a few hours ago reads 4.33 VDC on a Fluke multimeter.


----------



## jarobi

Mr. LED said:


> When you say it runs like a champ on 16650, how’s the low mode?



Apologies, sir. I'd missed your question.

I don't notice any difference in output on low between 4.2v and 6v. Kentucky windage to my old eyeballs guesses @ 15 lumens.

I'll venture a guess, without opening the head, there's a driver change. My first one of these was almost cool timt, flickered terribly on low and was returned and SF sent a NIP unit.


----------



## akula88

bykfixer said:


> I converted my EDCL2-T to a single mode clicky (with an EB1c tailcap) where I take advantage of the lockout feature and use a twist motion to turn it on. The gas pedal went to an EB1c I bought for the pencil beam to peer into pipes and manholes.



I'm do use/tested an EB1-C tailcap on both EDCL1/L2-T bodies. I'm more used to clickies, rather than the 2-stage twisty switch action.

*Did anyone tried to do a swap of the innards of the EB clicky into the EDCL twisty and vice versa?*

Offhand comparison looks doable on the outside, but just trying to get more confirmation. 
The knurling of the EDCL over the smooth EB is one compelling reason.


----------



## BattleBrat

dano said:


> 3.5 amps is far out of spec for a 123 size cell. That's concerning.


They make rechargeables that can handle 6.5 amps, it’s not an issue.


----------



## ftumch33

Hate to be `that guy` lol but has anyone changed the switch from a 2 stage twisty to a clicky?


----------



## id30209

ftumch33 said:


> Hate to be `that guy` lol but has anyone changed the switch from a 2 stage twisty to a clicky?



Some guys did. But they used EB1/2 tailcap cause it’s long as edcl tailcap but clicky


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

Actually I swapped so my EB1c could have the gas pedal instead of hi/lo.


----------



## ftumch33

Hmmm, off to find an EB1 tailcap


----------



## lumensbadger

Yes, the 16340 current resilience is not a big Limitation anymore. It used to be the 2amps standard for 16340 lithium ion rechargables.

I have, however, a couple of protected Keeppower 16340 Lithium rechargeables with a 4amps yield. That's should run well in the EDCL2-T - which is still on its way to me.

Any runtime experience on 2x 16340 (not IMR...)?


----------



## lumensbadger

My EDCL2-T displays a blueish / purple tint and several shadowy rings inside the proximity spill beam. That bothers me immensely — not that I am a whitewall hunter, but this light is not what I payed the premium for.

All my modern Surefire lights, e.g. EDCL1-T, Mini Scout M300C, Scout M600U, etc. display a yellowish, often described as greenish tint. I always call this the Surefire tint and quite like it, because for me, it displays colors better if you light something up. That can be quite helpful, if you e.g. need to determined whether someone holds an phone or a gun. Before I get carried away, no rings inside the spill beam there. These lights all have a hotspot and then a somewhat homogeneously illuminated spill area with no rings or artifacts.

Do your EDCL2-Ts display such a beam picture? Two of my colleagues' lamps don't. I start thinking that SF messed something up on that one during assembly. Maybe the TIR has not been properly adjusted? Maybe the wrong LED was soldered into the board?


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I don't have one, but can you see those rings when you are outside shining it at objects in the distance? I know that is a high lumen/candela light. I have called Surefire i the past You may have to ask them since nobody here answered.


----------



## lumensbadger

Well, yes. I can see those rings also outside (and inside of structures) since they are shadowy rings.

It has a significantly different beam pattern and tint than my other comparable TIR Surefire lights, such as EDCL1-T, M300C, M600U, etc.

Here are two pics. Sorry for the poor quality. But I think they make the point:

https://ibb.co/30M2cWB
https://ibb.co/y8B8B0y

For reference, here is a white wall beam pic of my M600U (1000 lumens) Scout Light, that has more or less the same candela specs as the EDCL2-T. The pictures are all taken from the same distance.

https://ibb.co/K72gVtX

The tint and beam difference is quite noticeable. 

I think my theory that SF messed up on assembling my EDCL2-T is not too far fetched. Have already contacted the seller with a warranty claim - who hasn't responded yet - and will contact SF directly for reference. SF customer support has so far been top notch for me.


----------



## GadgetGeek

Looking for recommendations on rechargeable batteries for the EDCL2-T? Which one(s) are you using? Thank you


----------



## akula88

GadgetGeek said:


> Looking for recommendations on rechargeable batteries for the EDCL2-T? Which one(s) are you using? Thank you


When I still had the EDCL2 body, I was using KeepPower 16650 2000-mah and 2500-mah. I sold the body last year when, and got a shorter EDCL1 body and are now using KeepPower and VAPCell 16340s.

Output is said to be just around 80% when using the 3.6-4.2v Li-Ion vs that of 2x primary CR123s, but its actually barely discernible to my eyes.


----------



## GadgetGeek

akula88 said:


> When I still had the EDCL2 body, I was using KeepPower 16650 2000-mah and 2500-mah. I sold the body last year when, and got a shorter EDCL1 body and are now using KeepPower and VAPCell 16340s.
> 
> Output is said to be just around 80% when using the 3.6-4.2v Li-Ion vs that of 2x primary CR123s, but its actually barely discernible to my eyes.


Appreciate the info. Will look into these.


----------



## GoVegan

GadgetGeek said:


> Looking for recommendations on rechargeable batteries for the EDCL2-T? Which one(s) are you using? Thank you



Why not just use Surefire's rechargeable 123A cells?
Any other rechargeable are not supported in any Surefire light and could burn out the LED (as has happened in the past and reported by other CPF users).


----------



## GadgetGeek

GoVegan said:


> Why not just use Surefire's rechargeable 123A cells?
> Any other rechargeable are not supported in any Surefire light and could burn out the LED (as has happened in the past and reported by other CPF users).


You make a good point. Thanks, I'll try their rechargeable 123A.


----------



## :)>

GoVegan said:


> Why not just use Surefire's rechargeable 123A cells?
> Any other rechargeable are not supported in any Surefire light and could burn out the LED (as has happened in the past and reported by other CPF users).


The Surefire rechargeable cells cut the already short runtimes in half… I have a number of them and wish they were double their capacity… also, mine will not light the high on my EDC1LT😫


----------



## :)>

akula88 said:


> When I still had the EDCL2 body, I was using KeepPower 16650 2000-mah and 2500-mah. I sold the body last year when, and got a shorter EDCL1 body and are now using KeepPower and VAPCell 16340s.
> 
> Output is said to be just around 80% when using the 3.6-4.2v Li-Ion vs that of 2x primary CR123s, but its actually barely discernible to my eyes.


If you can say, what is the runtime on high with this setup? I would like to know because this sounds like a good setup. I have been using an RCR123 from Olight in my EDCL1T and that works good for around 25-35 minutes on high before it’s lights out… the EDCL1T seems really finicky about what rechargeable batteries can trigger the high mode🤔


----------



## GoVegan

:)> said:


> The Surefire rechargeable cells cut the already short runtimes in half… I have a number of them and wish they were double their capacity… also, mine will not light the high on my EDC1LT😫


Over the years I've read various accounts of people using higher voltage cells in Surefire lights with some strange long term affects such as (as far as I recall), the light no longer working with CR123 cells, low mode no longer working, and other issues such as high no longer being very bright. I came to the conclusion it just isn't worth the risk.
However if your light straight out the box didn't support Surefire's own rechargeables, then my advice would be to contact their support as it certainly should do.

As for short runtimes on high, yes that's Surefire, and even with primary cells, and they seem to get shorter with every release of each new model. I wouldn't be surprised if 2022 Jan they announce a new upgrade with 600 lumens and only 45 mins runtime.
The Lithium Iron Phosphate (LiFePO 4) rechargeable cells, although they are very safe, they don't have many mAh, hence the less that 50% runtime.

The saying is, you can have bright, or a long runtime, choose one... well I chose both with a HDS EDC LE 250, the XP-G2 has a good hotspot, great throw and good spill, with awesome runtimes. 
So I don't EDC my Surefires.


----------



## GadgetGeek

Got the Surefire 123A rechargeables. They're 3.2 volts at 750 milliamps each.

Also got the Keep Power 16650 3.7 volts at 2100 milliamps. 

The 16650 works pretty good with a slight decrease in brightness both hi and low outputs.

Haven't done any runtime tests yet but I'm assuming the single 16650 will run longer than the two rechargeable 123A.


----------



## Mr. LED

GadgetGeek said:


> Got the Surefire 123A rechargeables. They're 3.2 volts at 750 milliamps each.
> 
> Also got the Keep Power 16650 3.7 volts at 2100 milliamps.
> 
> The 16650 works pretty good with a slight decrease in brightness both hi and low outputs.
> 
> Haven't done any runtime tests yet but I'm assuming the single 16650 will run longer than the two rechargeable 123A.


Could you post beamshots of both batteries so we can spot the differences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ampdude

I've wanted the two cell version for years, but I've been waiting for Surefire to upgrade the tint and lumens. I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but I figure as soon as I buy one a new version will come out. And my E2e's still work fine..


----------



## id30209

ampdude said:


> I've wanted the two cell version for years, but I've been waiting for Surefire to upgrade the tint and lumens. I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but I figure as soon as I buy one a new version will come out. And my E2e's still work fine..


I have EDCL2-T for over a year and few months ago it stoped going to high. I have low and some kind of medium.
Being disapointed i opened the head and i’ll replace electronics with some other driver. Emitter will be replaced too.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

@id30209
Are you sure the problem is related to the electronic, not the tailcap?

Btw, can you take a few pictures of the electronic and how it is looking inside of the head? Would be interesting.


----------



## id30209

WarriorOfLight said:


> @id30209
> Are you sure the problem is related to the electronic, not the tailcap?
> 
> Btw, can you take a few pictures of the electronic and how it is looking inside of the head? Would be interesting.


Yes it’s the driver. Checked with EDCL1-T tail, several batteries legoed with other parts…still the same. 
I’m very far from home now but if you remind me after September 1st i’ll post some pics here


----------



## JPA261

So, I purchased a EDCL2T back when they came out like 3-4 years ago. I like the gas pedal switch but it had a very yellowish tint. I saw that they upgraded the tailcap. Has anyone gotten a new one and is the tint the same or is more white? Thanks


----------



## rwolfenstein

I had one each of the EDCLT 1 and 2, the 2 kept coming on in my pocket even after I cleaned off the silicone grease from the threads of the tail cap. They were bright but I am a clicky tailcap fan and these have the gas peddle switches. To each their own I guess.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I’m waiting for the edcl dft ‘s to come out before I buy another. DFT is dual fuel Turbo, so it should have an osram and triple the throw per same output

The edcl 1 and 2 are good, I like using the Thyrm finger hold attachment, helps me get it out of the pocket quicker and protects it from turning on in the pocket.


----------



## tango44

rwolfenstein said:


> I had one each of the EDCLT 1 and 2, the 2 kept coming on in my pocket even after I cleaned off the silicone grease from the threads of the tail cap. They were bright but I am a clicky tailcap fan and these have the gas peddle switches. To each their own I guess.


I hate those " gas pedal switches" specially the ones that the EDCL model came with, very hard to push and two failed on me, I want to get clicky tailcaps but it's almost impossible!


----------

